# The Four Lands - The Great North Part 2



## J. Alexander (Mar 5, 2008)

The saga continues here.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2008)

Vadric exits the tent, garbed for battle, his hand on the hilt of _Warsong_.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 6, 2008)

*Night Battle*

The party exits the pavillion just ahead of Lady Vera and her party and the last to exit is deSion. Climbing the steps to the surronding crown, the party reaches one of the strong points in the center and looks out over the surronding plain. To their suprise they see that the earlier combantants have ceased their fighting and have formed two distinctive shieldwalls facing northward away from the hillock. In the center of each wall is a core of mounted men. Gazing further afield a line of torches and other lights can be seen moving out onto the plain. Even from  a great distance a hideious stench can be smelled covering over the earlier smell of blood and death.


----------



## Canaan (Mar 6, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth extends his druidic senses.  He is attempting to sense the Drakar to determine whether they are nearby.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"What in the hells is that smell?" Bertrand stares at the line of torches trying to see what carries them. He pulls a spyglass to get a better look.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2008)

"Out of the frying pan and into the fire, eh?" says Vadric, clapping Bertrand on the back.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 6, 2008)

*Night Battel*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Extending his senses Jaroth feels the presence of 15 to 20 Drakar of various power levels with three being exceptionaly strong[/sblock]

For Bertrand
[sblock]Training his spyglass on the some of the torches...Bertrand spots many hideous looking creature some with rams heads some with bull heads, others with goats heads..each stand about 8 to ten feet tall and are about the size and build of ogiers...(think trollocs from Jordans book)[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Mar 7, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Opening his eyes, Jaroth calmly states: 

_"Drakar.  15 to 20 of them.  Some are quite powerful, I'm afraid."_

He looks at Lady Vera for her response/reaction.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 7, 2008)

"DeSion, unfortunately the time for talk may be nearly over.  I have a simple question for you: whose side are you on?"

Later, Anniston pulls Jaroth aside and whispers in his ear, "We will do what we can to stay together, but if the battle goes poorly you must take the book and flee however you may."

OOC: Given my absence over the next week, Anniston will stick close to Vadric and/or follow his orders.


----------



## Canaan (Mar 7, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth meets Anniston's eyes and nods once.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 7, 2008)

*Night Battel*

"I am on my own side..but will defend what is mine" de Sion replies then adds "Let's just say that for now we have common interests like you and the children of the light" as he finishes speaking he produces a very intricate looking black and silver dagger that exudes a heavy trace of dark arcane magic.
s


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 7, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Jaroth, a moment please?

Delilah is fast horse augmented with some magic for faster movement. No normal animal will overtake her if she takes flight. If things go poorly take her out and go with The Book. If you want, I'll send Arrwuh with you too.

Dropping his voice to whisper:
If you have to run further you can talk to her, she is awakened. She cannot speak, but understands us.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 7, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Arrwuh! Come here boy!

Dropping to one knee, Vorian ruffles big hounds ears while mumbling something to the dog.

In elven:
Go tell Delilah to take Jaroth to safety if he comes to her. And then return. Keep Jaroth and the Book safe. If he falls, try to get the Book and bring it back to me. Otherwise follow whoever takes it and try to take it yourself or come to me.

There will be evil magic flying around. Keep your eyes open for any invisibles.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Out of the frying pan and into the fire, eh?" says Vadric, clapping Bertrand on the back.




"Yes my friend, but I tell you true. This fire I understand, while I was out of my depth back in the frying pan. I shall roast some goat and bull in this fire tonight." His bow practically leaps into his hand. "Rendee, make sure our people are ready for trouble." He looks around to make sure Chaucer is at his side. "Alright, its seems these Drakar have a taste for literature. I see no reason to let them slay these poor castaways before we are forced to deal with them. We might as well go and greet them."


----------



## Canaan (Mar 7, 2008)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: so....much....happening...]

Jaroth raises an eyebrow as Vorian speaks, and nods once.

Catching DeSion's words and seeing the dagger emerge, Jaroth turns his attention to the group.  

_"I will approach each of you in turn and give you an opportunity to accept my spell as I touch your forehead.  It will grant you a modicum of protection against the missiles of our foes.  Except for the largest and most heftily thrown of missiles, our enemies arrows and javelins will be unable to penetrate your skin."_

Jaroth then approaches each person in the group, including Silverwood, Lady Vera and DeSion, saving DeSion for last.

[ooc: Jaroth is casting _protection from arrows_.  It will last 120 minutes.  One person per casting.  So, once everyone sounds off, I will know how many 2d level spells I've used.]

[sblock=For DM] As he approaches DeSion, Jaroth whispers in his ear, stating more than asking.  _"It was your family that protected the Book before the spirit was corrupted."_

Jaroth stares deeply into DeSion's eyes awaiting a response.

If no response, Jaroth continues.  _"We have been touched by the spirit's corruption and evil, you and I.  If, in your heart and soul after peeling away the layers of deception and lure of power it promises, you take issue with my keeping the book safe, I will relinquish it to you."_ [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 7, 2008)

*Night Battle*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Yes the book is mine by custom and inheretence. de sion says[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Mar 7, 2008)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] Jaroth stares at DeSion a moment.  _"I am not your judge or jury.  Nor am I your spiritual advisor.  I come to you as a mere mortal man.  Do you wish to see the spirit within redeemed or do you accept its corruption?"_ [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 7, 2008)

*Night Battel*

For Jaroth
[sblock]"What will be will be,,,it is for fate to decide which way the coin turns..as you are I am neutral and indifferent to the outcome.......as long as the book is protected[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 7, 2008)

"Well. Looks like we have a rather unpleasant greeting company here. Maybe a little music will help offset the stench from our new arrivals."

Finnian nods at Jaroth's question as he begins the opening stanzas of a rousing battle song.

"David walked into the valley
With a stone clutched in his hand
He was only a boy
But he knew someone must take a stand

There will always be a valley
Always mountains one must scale
There will always be perilous waters
Which someone must sail

Into valleys, into waters
Into jungles, into hell
Let us ride, let us ride home again with a story to tell
Into darkness, into danger
Into storms that rip the night
Don't give in, don't give up
But give thanks for the glorious fight"

[sblock=OOC]After one round, all allies within hearing will receive a +2 morale bonus to attacks, damage, and saves versus fear.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Mar 7, 2008)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] _"Let us hope that our combined strength and power will be enough." _  [/sblock]

Jaroth turns from DeSion and assesses the others.

Turning his attention to the approaching army of Drakar and assorted smelly things, Jaroth tries to get a sense for the distance between them.

[ooc: spells still in effect: _mage armor, greater_ (extended) (24 hours - time passed since sunrise), _protection from arrows_ (120 minutes).  I don't recall if he cast any other spells earlier.]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"Thank you Jaroth, I'll take whatever protection you can offer." He continues to watch the Drakar approach and trains his spyglass on the two armies that fought earlier to see what they are doing and if they seem poised to attack the Drakar.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 10, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Vorian raises and Arrwuh bounds away. He turns toward Jaroth and receives his blessing, nodding curtly.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2008)

*I'll post up Vadric's actions in a bit...I need to go through his spell list.*


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2008)

*Night Battles*

Observing the deploying battel lines, the party see a large not of riders from the two previous warring faction begin to merge and form a  large contigent of mounted lancers and swordsmen. facing them in almost a half circle are the infantry troops. From the camp and lines of fire pits, women can be seen moving about adding more wood to the fire as wel as several of the shaman walking around the fires and causing them to expand in height and light.

"This is not good, not good at all" the lady vera says. "Silverwood, we must lend aid. If you will take the left flank I will take the right and we shall leave this gentlmen here to anchor the center"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand takes a point at the center. His dog is before him and Rendee is at his left shoulder. His bow in hand he gets ready for battle. Rendee casts a spell on Bertrand and gets ready himself, crossbow loaded. 

OOC: Stone skin.


----------



## Canaan (Mar 11, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth finishes his castings of protection from arrows.  I count 10 castings on the following individuals:

Vadric
Anniston
Finnian
Bertrand (extended)
Rendee
Vorian
Lady Vera
Silverwood
Jaroth (extended)
DeSion

He then offers the following:  _"Finnian, Bertrand, Vadric and Anniston, you are likely to be in close combat.  I can grant you the power to see your foes, even if they are invisible."_

Jaroth turns to Rendee.  "_I would recommend that you toughen the skin of the others as well."_

He then casts _see invisibility_ (extended) on Bertrand, Anniston, Vadric and Finnian.

On himself, he then casts the following spells:

_protection from energy, electricity (extended)
protection from energy, fire (extended)
see invisibility_ (extended)
_barkskin_ (extended)


After all of this, assuming it looks as if the forces gathering are not going to engage immediately, Jaroth will cast _commune with nature_ to ascertain the nature and location of the strongest threats.


*Spells Up:*

_mage armor, greater_ (extended)
_protection from arrows_ (extended)
_protection from energy, electricity (extendeD)
protection from energy, fire (extended)
see invisibility_ (extended)
_barkskin_ (extended)

*Spell Slots Remaining:*

0lvl - 6
1lvl - 8
2lvl - 0
3lvl - 0
4lvl - 4
5lvl - 6
6lvl - 4


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2008)

Rendee nods and Bertrand agrees. He offers stoneskin protection to Finnian, Vadric and Anniston. Unfortunately, he lacks the power to do more.


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 12, 2008)

Finnian nods his thanks as he continues his singing. He joins the others in their preparations and will close on the enemy with them when they are ready.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 12, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

I have no long lasting spells to offer, but I can use some before fighting starts.
I can protect most of you from evil of our opponents, increase your endurance, call divine aid and weapon or temporary enchant your weapon. Also, I can increase strength of several or increase our size. I know there are more powerful casters in the group, but this can remove some burden from them. As a priest I can provide minor healing instead of those spells by blessings of The Light.


OOC: there is spell selection in gallery of heroes, see if you can use some...


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 12, 2008)

*Ooc*

JA, as you haven't said anything on the feats I sent you, I'll use one I designated  as default (Melee weapon mastery (slashing)) giving Vorian additional +2 to hit and damage with slashing weapons...

Also, please inform me when Arrwuh returns to the group, it seems that some introductions are in order when Lady Vera and Silverwood go away...


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 13, 2008)

*Travel this Weekend*

I will try to catch up everything sunday, have to go out of town this week and will be busy as heck..


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2008)

Thankful of the blessings that Jaroth has provided, Vadric readies his own for the coming battle.

*
AC25 vrs evil, HP 87/97

Depeding on the enemies and how long it takes us to reach them, Vadric will cast Bull's Strength, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Shield of Faith, Righteous Might and [extended] Divine Power right before entering battle.

Spells in Effect
Magic Vestment: +2 AC, duration 10 hours (hours remaining ?)
G. Magic Weapon: +2 attack & damage, duration 10 hours (hours remaining ?)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (6+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Bull's Strength, Silence, Resist Energy + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Greater Magic Weapon, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (4+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing, Break Enchantment + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (3+1): Heal, Vigorous Circle, Harm + Blade Barrier
[/sblock]*


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 15, 2008)

Anniston regards DeSion carefully, but accepts his answer.

Anniston accepts the following spells from his companions:
Protection from Arrows
See Invisible
Stoneskin (what is the casting-level of this spell?)

Anniston casts upon himself:
Magic Circle vs Evil
Bulls Strength
Magic Weapon - on Cudgel

Anniston rallies those around him (protection from fear paladin effect)
Anniston prepares to move into combat with the party.

OOC: I am still on vacation until March 25th, but I have some internet access.  I should be able to keep up with daily postings, but they will probably be short.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 16, 2008)

*Night Battle*

The oncoming forces take and unexpected delay of perhaps 15 minutes or so before closing with the defenders secure behind their hedge of spears and behind the outer ring of fires and torches. As they approach a great heaviness slowly begins to make it's way across the field. Perhaps a minute after the presence of the weight is felt the night goes pitch black around the encroaching forces as if a blanket of darkness has been placed upon the area.

Intitiative please gentlemen.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 16, 2008)

Anniston is unusually careful, seeming almost sluggish in his responsiveness.

initiative, night battle (1d20+1=2)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"And so it begins. If I'd known we had this much time I'd have put on another pot of coffee." Realizing his bow won't be of much use in the dark he takes up flail and axe.  

OOC: Initiative (1d20+4=19)


----------



## Canaan (Mar 16, 2008)

*Jaroth*

*Question for DM:*  What was the result of Jaroth's _commune with nature_ spell?

Initiative = 13


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 16, 2008)

*Night Battle*

OCC:Sorry overlooked it..bad dm bad bad dm

For Jaroth
[sblock]as he once again stretches forth his senses he realizes that a mighty storm is less than three hours out headed in this direction..unlike the previous lighting storms this one is a blizzard with a potiential accumulation of several feet of snow not to mentino ice..[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 17, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Init for nightbattle (1d20+1=8) 

Vorian is still distracted by looking out for Arrwuh.

Once Arrwuh arrives and lady Vera and Silverwood go their separate ways:
Hey, all, listen up! There is something you need to know before we go into battle. As it seems we will never be in position to discuss my allegiances and skills in peace, we have a lull before battle so here it is...

I am priest of Red Knight also known as Lady Chess or Lady of Strategy, general to Saint Heironeous. I am not powerful as priests go as I took knightly training in borderline knighthood order. It was hard training and I didn't give time enough to faith to develop the connection with the Light further.

Also, there is this and I hope it will persuade that I'm definitely on the side of Light:
Arrwuh, please introduce your self.

Arrwuh stands up on two legs and speaks with slight lisp in perfect Illum:
My name is Arrwuh Nightshield and I'm night prowler or black hound as humans call us or moon dog by elven designation. I am a creature you would be calling celestials. My people are defenders of humanity from creatures that prowl the night with evil intent.

This human  - he motions toward Vorian - has shown his dedication to the light and traveling with him has given me opportunity to banish more evil then I could otherwise.

Please accept that we are here to help, not hinder. And accept my help in oncoming battle. I will protect you from evil, I have some minor healing at my disposal that I will administer freely. But, take into consideration that my powers are geared toward banishing evil, not helping humans directly as we usually travel alone or in packs in secret.

In a lighter tone, I'm glad I don't have to be quiet anymore. Now let's destroy us some evil.
He parts his lips slightly in canine version of a smile.


Vorian addresses the casters
Save your protections from evil, Arrwuh can protect all within 60' of him cast them if we get separated, maybe you could use them to trap a demon within.


OOC: I'm sorry I couldn't post earlier, I realize this is somewhat backdated...


----------



## Canaan (Mar 17, 2008)

*Jaroth*

As Jaroth comes out of his trance, he sighs deeply, shoulders slightly slumping.  After a moment, Vorian and Arrwuh make their announcements.  Jaroth raises an eyebrow.

He looks at Arrwuh, then to Vorian, and nods as he rises from his lotus position on the dirt.

Jaroth addresses those assembled.  

_"A mighty storm comes.  Perhaps three hours out.  A blizzard.  We will have to get these men to safety once this is through."_

He then turns to Arrwuh.  

_"I think it would be wise of you to place your blessings on me, as I am the bearer of the Book, and likely will be the target of manipulation."_

Jaroth then casts _shield_ on himself.


[sblock=For DM] Is the storm conjured or natural and does he sense the presence of Zephyr? What did my commune with nature reveal about the location and power of the Drakar and other dark forces in the area? For example, what is in the area of darkness and what caused it and what spell is it? [/sblock]

*Spells Up:*

_mage armor, greater_ (extended)
_protection from arrows_ (extended)
_protection from energy, electricity_ (extendeD)
_protection from energy, fire_ (extended)
_see invisibility_ (extended)
_barkskin_ (extended)
_shield_

*Spell Slots Remaining:*

0lvl - 6
1lvl - 7
2lvl - 0
3lvl - 0
4lvl - 4
5lvl - 5
6lvl - 4

*Jaroth's Stats:

AC: 25 (touch 21) (flat 24)
HP: max*


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2008)

*I'll get a post up for Vadric tonight.*


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 17, 2008)

*Finnian Douglas*

Finnian keeps singing as he readies his weapons giving a flashing smile and a nod of encouragement to everyone around. He gives a flourishing salute to Arrwuh when he introduces himself.

"You can tremble, you can fear it
But keep your fighting spirit alive boys
Let the shiver of it sting you
Fling into battle, spring to your feet boys
Never hold back your step for a moment
Never doubt that your courage will grow
Hold your head even higher and into the fire we go 

Are there mountains that surround us?
Are there walls that block the way?
Knock 'em down, strip 'em back boys
And forward and into the fray

Into terror, into valour
Charge ahead, no, never turn
Yes, it's into the fire we fly
And the devil will burn"

[sblock=OOC]Initiative for the Night Battle (1d20+3=13)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2008)

*Vadric Elareon, Cleric of the Light*

Vadric lowers the visor of his helm, raises _Bladeward_ and brandishes _Warsong_. The ebony blade bursts into silvery-gold flames as if to keep the darkness at bay, as the knight-priest strides forward to engage the enemy.




*
Initiative: 12

AC30, HP 111/97
Damage Reduction: 6
Fort +13, Reflex +7, Will +16
STR 28 (+9), CON 16 (+3)

Warsong +25/+19/+14 (2d6+13+1d6/17-20)



Spells in Effect
Magic Vestment: +2 AC, duration 10 hours (hours remaining ?)
G. Magic Weapon: +2 attack & damage, duration 10 hours (hours remaining ?)
Magic Circle vrs Evil: +2 AC and Saves vrs Evil, 10 ft radius around Vadric, 120 minute duration
Bull's Strength: +4 STR, duration 12 minutes
Shield of Faith: +4 deflection bonus to AC, duration 12 minutes
Divine Power: Full BAB, +6 STR, +12 HP, duration 24 rounds
Righteous Might: Large Size, +4 STR, +2 CON, +2 natural armor, damage reduction 6/evil, duration 12 rounds


[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (6+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Bull's Strength, Silence, Resist Energy + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Greater Magic Weapon, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (4+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing, Break Enchantment + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (3+1): Heal, Vigorous Circle, Harm + Blade Barrier[/sblock]
*


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 19, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

OOC: Aren't we riding into battle?
OOC2: I'll post later today after I decide which spells to use immediately and which to keep for later...


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 19, 2008)

*Night Battle*

InitativeOrder

Lady Vera
Silverwood
Bertrand
Set 1  (5)
Set A (3)
Set 2 (5)
Jaroth, Finnian, Desion
Vadric
Vorian
Anniston

Rounds (5)

For Jaroth
[sblock]the storm is many things but natural is not one of them.....no you do not sense Zephyer. You sense that the drakar are using a very advanced from of darkness spell....with perhaps necromatic touches to it[/sblock]

For Vadric
[sblock]Your standing on the hillock overlooking the oncoming darkness..you will have to descend from the hillock,,cross the lines of the tribesmen to engage the enemy who is still perhaps 500 yards away [/sblock]

The party set's itself to meet the oncoming attack when the night is shatterd by an eruption of light along the permiter of the line formed by the fires of the tribesmen. Great waves of pressure roll from the outer line of fire as if something massive just hit a solid wall.

Actions?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2008)

[sblock=For J. Alexander]
Vadric will hold off on casting his short duration spells until he is closer to the enemy, then. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"I think we shall be some time in joining this fray. I think it would be foolish to try and cross the defenses of the nomads between us and the enemy. Their shields could cause us considerable harm and very likely disrupt our own defenses. We must wait just a bit to confront evil it seems." He stands with axe and flail in hand and glowing with a magical light.


----------



## Canaan (Mar 20, 2008)

*Jaroth*

_"That darkness is more than what it seems.  I believe it may have some leeching effect, perhaps feeding off of the life force of those it envelops or bolstering whatever unnatural creatures are in its area."_

Jaroth then looks to the horizon.  _"And that storm is not natural."_

He calls to Lady Vera and DeSion.  _"Can either of you grant me the power of flight for longer than a score of minutes?"_


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 21, 2008)

*Vorian*

Holding on his magic for now, Vorian mounts on Delilah, fastening his standard on lance tip.


OOC: I'm not sure when I'll be able to post again so:
[sblock=For DM, NPC Vorian]
Offer Jaroth Shield Other (duration 3h) giving him platinum ring he carries for this purpose
When combat approaches:
Resist energy (probably ligtning because of the storm) - 30 min
Light and Magic stone as needed - 30 min
-----
Shield of Faith - 3 min
Bears endurance - 3 min

Cast as needed:
Enlartge, Bulls STR, Entangle, Magic weapon, Prot from evil - all lasting for 3 minutes

Guidance, Divine Favor - lasting 1  minute

True Strike

Tolgarien spells may be cast in any combination so there may be 3 true strikes or 3 ability enhancers as needed
[/sblock]

OOC: HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 24, 2008)

*Posting*

Guys
They moved my Grandmother to hospice today so posting is going to be sporadic at best for me over the next ten days or so...if we can lets keep the actions simple and direct..and please no multiple question and actions in a post.....that way it will be easier for me to respond quiker....sory for the incovience...


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 25, 2008)

*NIght Battle*

Having done what they could the party braces to meet the onslaught....after perhaps a five minute wait the darkness finally reaches the line of watchfires...as the battle begins the party is stunned to hear combat and sounds of death directly behind them....Turning they see that they have been lax, numerous dark creatures are pouring from the sea into the bowl of the hillock slaying all within their path..

Actions


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 25, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Cursing himself for allowing the obvious threat to cloud his strategical oversight by allowing weakness to be unguarded, Vorian whirls Delilah around, leaving barbarians for the moment to fend for themselves. He quickly calls upon Lady's favor and charges down to protect the innocents.

Arrwuh, protect us now, we are out of time !

Arrwuh runs in front of everyone and dances through the shadows his weaving settling down protective ward for everyone.


OOC: Vorian casts Divine Favor and charges downhill
OOC2: All good creatures are protected from evil for 12 minutes. Sadly, this excludes Vorian so he'll stay close to one of those with the circle on.
OOC3: what manner of creatures are downthere?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2008)

Vadric quickly calls upon the Light to bestow upon him its short-term blessings, and then turns to face the nearby threat. _Warsong_ explodes into flames as the knight charges the dark enemy.

*Cast divine power and righteous might and then move to intercept the enemy in the bowl.*


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 25, 2008)

Finnian spins and raises his voice even stronger as he weaves a Wounding Whispers spell into his song. He then moves with Vadric to meet the new threat.

"Someone has to face the valley
Rush in, we have to rally and win boys
When the world is saying not to
By God, you know you've got to march on, boys
Never hold back your step for a moment
Never doubt that your courage will grow
Hold your head ever higher and into the fire we go 

Let the lightning strike
Let the flash of it shock you
Choke your fears away
Pull as tight as a wire
Let the fever strike
Let the force of it rock you
We will have our day, sailing into the fire

Someone has to face the valley
Rush in! We have to rally and win boys
When the world is saying not to
By God, you know you've got to march on, boys
Never hold back your step for a moment
Look alive! Oh, your courage will grow
Yes, it's higher and higher and into the fire we go
Into fire!
Onward, ho! "

[sblock=OOC] Bardic Inspiration provides +2 Morale bonus to Attack, Damage, and Saves against Fear to all allies within range of Finnian's voice.

Wounding Whispers 
Spell resistance check if needed(1d20+9=28) ; Damage to attackers of Finnian. (1d8+9=11) [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Rattling off a string of explitives Bertrand turns to Rendee. "See what you can do. We'll stay on guard here and do what we can from a distance." Bertrand begins a casting and suddenly the grass and other plant life along the shore comes alive writhing and grabbing at the dark figures from the sea. Rendee cast a spell of his own and sends a little flock of missiles at a pair of dark figures. 

OOC: Bertrand casts Entangle while Rendee uses magic missiles. Missile damage split between two foes (3d4+3=11, 2d4+2=7)


----------



## Canaan (Mar 25, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Turning suddenly at the sounds of battle, Jaroth raises his hands to the sky, palms out and fingers outstretched:

_Sleet and snow, I conjure thee
chill and slow, mire in misery!_

ooc: Jaroth casts _ice storm_ on the dark figures coming out of the water, careful to avoid the party's allies.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 25, 2008)

Anniston casts Bull's Strength (his only short-term spell) and moves down the hill to engage the foes from the sea.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 26, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

*AC 23; HP 92/92; F 15; R 5; W 11;*
*Spells: 
Inspire Courage
Divine Favor
Bull's Strength*

Vorian casts Bull's Strength steadying himself on Delilah's back with the shield.
Concentration roll for Bull's Strength (1d20+9+4=18)

Scanning the field he finds a spot where survivors might run behind him and stay safe.

Charging full tilt into one of the creatures near the point he chose Vorian impales it on his lance and dismounts drawing Orderbringer. Raising it, the sword flashes blue for an instant defining blade outline in sharp contrast to the darkness.

Overhere, everyone, retreat, we will hold them off.

Charge attack with the lance (1d20+20=36, 2d8+13=22) 
[sblock=OOC]
I included +1 from divine favor after the roll so roll lookup will show numbers one less then those above...roll includes +2 from Finnian

Not sure how to calculate lance double damage. Normaly it is two handed weapon, but when riding it is used one handed. Is damage still doubled initialy as for two handed weapons? For now we can use roll above, but I'd like to know for next charge

Breakdown of damage: 
1d8+5 (from STR 1 hand) doubled to 2d8+10 +2 (from inspire courage) +1 (from divine favor) = 22 OR 
1d8+5 (from STR 1 hand) +2 (from inspire courage) +1 (from divine favor) doubled to 2d8+16 = 25
OR 
1d8+10 (from STR 2 hands) doubled to 2d8+20 +2 (from inspire courage) +1 (from divine favor) = 32 
OR
1d8+10 (from STR 2 hands) +2 (from inspire courage) +1 (from divine favor) doubled to 2d8+26= 35
[/sblock]



OOC: Is there a place where another entangle might create a choke point or slow down enemy while separating them from survivors? Or better yet is there natural choke point? Are there any archers visible?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 29, 2008)

*Night Battel*

Lady Vera
Silverwood
Bertrand
Set 1 (5)
Set A (3)
Set 2 (5)
Jaroth, Finnian, Desion
Vadric
Vorian
Anniston

Rounds (5)

With the appereance of foes behind and before them both Lady Vera and the elf start off by throwing something into the air which after a few seconds ignits and causes perhaps a 400x400 foot radius to be light as if by a strong moonlight. Bertrand and his cohort are the first of the party to react and both begin to launch spells which appear to slame against and unseen wall and brigt golden sparks illuminate the night. Vorian, Anniston and Vadric move to engage the foe but first must climb down from the rim of the hillock...(Vorian, anniston and Vadirc will be abel to attack in round three) As before with both Bertrand's and Redee's spell, Jaroth attempt to could the area if meet by golden showers as his spell fizzels against the arcane ward. "They are shielding but it has been severly weakend" Desion yells above the fray as he begins a complex incantion that sends cold chills down everyone's spin. As is his usual custome, finnian yells engourgament to the party and allies as he begins to sing.

The foes within the bowl begin to engage those closet to them and soon 4 of the survirors are down, bleeding from death wounds that can even be seen in strong moonlight. Arrows and bolts of arcane magic also fly out to slam against a wall as it appear the party is being shielded as well.

Round 2 Actions

OCC: Remeber guys you climbed up onto the rim of the hillock to watch the fight below..you are now having to descend some 40 to 60 feet in order to reach the bottom of the shelterd bowl and then move to engage your foes.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2008)

*What about a map JA, showing the numbers and concentrations of our foe?*


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 30, 2008)

Anniston continues down the hill towards the sea.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Cursing at the failure of their spells, Bertrand places a hand on his cohort's shoulder to get his attention. "Stay here and watch the progress of the battle. Keep me informed as best you can." Then he shouts at his animal companion, "Chaucer, heel, we attack." He then bounds down the hill calling the brightest light from his flail and whriling it before him so that it will hit any magical barrier before he does. 

OOC: Flail and Axe (1d20+16=19, 1d20+15=25) just in case he gets a chance to attack this round. Bertrand can easily cover 60' in a charge. Damage (1d8+5,1d6+4=[1, 5], [5, 4]) Bonus 2 weapon rend damage if both weapons hit. (1d6+3=8)  Each damage should be one higher for the Bard bonus. I remember to add it to the attacks, but not damage.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 31, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

OOC: As I understand it, Vorian and the rest of the company are mounted, we were preparing to go to the battle in front of us. Any steed should be able to reach more then 60' even in rugged terrain in charge.

Anyhow, IIC:

Seeing the barrier, Vorian slows Delilah so not to run full tilt into the barrier, just in cast it blocks physical objects too. Foregoing Bull's Strength, he casts Magic stone upon pebbles he keeps for just such occasion he tosses one as he approaches the barrier trying to hit one of the monster on the other side.
Tossing Magic stones (+10 base +2 Finnian +1 magic stone) (1d20+13=23, 1d6+3=6) 
(If I may, spells went before Vorian Initiative, he can seee the barrier before he casts his spell)

Arrwuh, see if you can dispel the barrier and try to heal as many survivors down there as you can.

Arrwuh bounds downhill. Coming down in range he starts weaving in and out of the shadows charging in the middle of combat. After that he goes and _licks_ wounded survivors healing them and herding them to safety. HE DOES NOT REVEAL HIS NATURE TO THEM.

OOC: shadow weave affects all good creatures giving them protection from evil for 12 minutes, in addition all EVIL creatures within 60' are affected by hypnotic pattern Will DC 16


OOC: does _detect evil _ detect evil spells or just persons?


----------



## Canaan (Mar 31, 2008)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] Jaroth does a spellcraft check to determine what DeSion is casting.  Spellcraft Result = 37 .  If it is not some sort of dispel, Jaroth casts _Greater Dispel Ma_gic.  His Caster Level Check = 17 .  If DeSion is instead bringing the wall down, Jaroth will once again cast _ice storm_.  Jaroth will remain on the Hillock and observe the battle below. [/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 1, 2008)

Finnian moves down toward the foes from the sea just behind Vadric and Anniston continuing to send his inspiration across the battlefield.

OOC: Bardic Inspiration is +2 to Attack, Damage, and Saves vs Fear. Not +1 Scotley.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2008)

OOC: Thanks Dracomeander!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2008)

*We still could really use a map...it would be extremely helpful in determining Vadric's actions. *


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 2, 2008)

*Wandering DM*

Map coming hopefully this afternoon......sorry been crazy here...i hope to get all caught up and moving again by tomorrow night


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 8, 2008)

*I'm back 100 percent now*

Hey guys,,,thanks for the patience...back 100 percent now as we moved her to the nursing home and have arranged for hospice care........i will get us back on track tonigth...thanks once again.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 8, 2008)

OOC: Take all the time you need. We understand.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 8, 2008)

*Grandparents*

OOC: Don't worry. You can put to sleep some threads if it's too much, we will wait.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Apr 9, 2008)

I understand - no rush.  Take all the time you need.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 13, 2008)

*Battle Map*

Okay at long last ...here is the battel map..please place yourself on it...and  we will be off


OCC: If i do have to put a campaing to sleep it would not be this one....though it has been the most neglected recenlty...cause after almost two years ...all groups are not equal....gee is that politicaly correct


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 13, 2008)

Forgot to attach the Map


----------



## Rath Lorien (Apr 14, 2008)

OOC: Anniston will move towards position M38.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 14, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Charging headlong to aid of the survivors, Bertrand does not quite reach the enemy. Chaucer lopes along beside him. 

OOC: Run to Q36 and his faithful animal companion at P36.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2008)

As Vadric rushes down the hill with his companions to engage the Dark enemy, he calls upon the devastating power of the Light to strike down the foe. A pillar of flames, flaring brilliantly in gold and silver, erupts among the foe, burning them with heavenly might.


*Flame Strike targeting as many enemy as possible...should be able to hit 10, 11, 12, 13, 15 and 16. 10' radius, 12d6 damage*


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 14, 2008)

*Finnian Douglas*

Finnian moves as quickly as he can to stay to Anniston's flank moving to N38 as he continues singing.


----------



## Canaan (Apr 14, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth stays at the "Party" position.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 15, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Vorian races toward the enemy foregoing further spells impaling right most enemy with his lance (same one he hit with magic stone) and drawing Orderbringer.

Lance attack on rightmost enemy (double damage) (1d20+15=17, 2d8+16=23) 

OOC: position is O38; Arrwuh (P37) races past the survivors and started shadow weave (see last post) all evil enemies within 60' need to make Will save DC 16 or be affected by hypnotic pattern; all good creatures within 60' are affected by protection from evil for 12 minutes


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 15, 2008)

*The Hillock*

Lady Vera
Silverwood
Bertrand
Set 1 (5)
Set A (3)
Set 2 (5)
Jaroth, Finnian, Desion
Vadric
Vorian
Anniston

Rounds (4)

The Lady Vera and Silverwood having completed their illumination turn back towards the battle raging bewteen the plainsmen and the dark creatures. Bertrand and his hound move to the left flank and links it with the surviorvs and the center group. As the rest of the party charges to establish a center poistion bloking the entryway sets of black arrows stream forth catching Vorian and Vadirc with a burning acid bite as the black shafts sink into them...(5 points of damage from the arrows.....8 poins of acid damage) Luckily the other party members are missed by the shafts of death but fall prey to even darker attakcs. Black blades reach out towards Anniston, and Vorian as they secure the center postion catching both with icy cold cuts that does not physical damage but leaves them feeling sick (Fort save dc 19 or be nauseated for 2 rounds...-3 dex - 5 attacks and ac). The other attackers appear to be marshaling some sort of arcane attack to lauch. Jaorth watches the battel uflold as he to marhsall his energies for combat. Finnia, as is his custom continues his song of support whiel moving to assist the party's center. Desion meanwhile contiunes his arcane passess and mutterings. Rushing to engage the dark foe Vadirc calls for the power of the light and sends a searing colume of fire against his foes which ignites the area with silver fire as it slams into their arcane shield. As the dark shield flares in response to the divine attack it proves that the power of the light can overcome as it bursts with a wave of force and the holy fire begins to sear the enemies of the Light (Vadric needs to roll 4d6 damage which is what got thru the shield) The blast of force cause many of the opponets to stumble and several drop to their knees from the blast...(Anniston, Vorian, Bertrand and Finnian need to make reflex saves dc 15 or be blown off their feet) Thanks to the reach of his lance Vorian manages to score a hit on his opponet before their shield collapses causing the dark foe to fall. Anniston secures the partys center just as the explosion occurs.

ACtions


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 15, 2008)

*Updated Map*

Here is an updated map.


----------



## Canaan (Apr 15, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth is readying to counterspell the next offensive spell cast by the attackers with a greater dispel magic.  Spellcraft check to identify attacker's spell = 34 .  Caster Level Check to Counter Attacker's spell = 31 .


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2008)

*Bertrand*

OOC: Reflex Save (1d20+14=23) 
Reflex Save (1d20+7=11) 

Bertrand manages to stay on his feet, but his four footed friend is not so lucky and is knocked down. Rather than break from the survivor or Chaucer, Bertrand pulls a flask of alchemist's fire and stepping forward (to Q37), tosses (1d20+15=25) it at the foe in front of him (7) as it bursts (1d6=6) into flame on the target the burning liquid splashes the nearby foes (8 & 9 for one point each). "Come on Chaucer this is no time to be lounging about."  
OOC: fire for next round (1d6=1)


----------



## Rath Lorien (Apr 16, 2008)

*Anniston* AC: 29 (+11 armor, +4 shield, +1 dex, +1 dodge, +2 ProtFromEvil) Hitpoints: 110/110 most recent dice rolls

Fort save dc 19 or be nauseated for 2 rounds (1d20+14=22) 
reflex saves dc 15 or be blown off their feet (1d20+9=18)

Anniston fends off the arcane blasts with a battle yell and attacks enemy#1 (in front of the survivor), switching his attack to enemy#2 if #1 falls.  Anniston will apply his dodge bonus against attacks from enemy#2.

cove battle, To hit, round 1, vs enemy#1 (1d20+20=24, 1d20+15=32, 1d20+10=24)
cove battle, damage, round 1, enemy#1 (1d8+8=11, 1d8+8=16, 1d8+8=14)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2008)

*Vadric Elareon, Knight-Priest of the Light*

*4d6 Flame Strike Damage = 17*


Vadric is impressed for a moment at the power of the enemies' dark shield, but can't help manage a small smile of triumph as the power of the Light overcomes their defenses and blasts them with righteous fire. He is a little concerned about the explosive force that threatens to knock his companions off their feet, but it was too late to worry about such things now. 

Vadric continues across the bowl of the hill, determined to bring the battle to the enemy. _Warsong_ burns brilliantly in the darkness as the knight brings the weapon to bear against the nearest of the dark enemy.


*Move to K38, attack Opponent #1
Initiative: 12

AC30, HP 111/97
Damage Reduction: 6
Fort +13, Reflex +7, Will +16
STR 28 (+9), CON 16 (+3)

Warsong +25/+19/+14 (2d6+13+1d6/17-20)

Attacks: 37, 23, 20 (w/Finnian's bonus: 39, 25, 22)
Damage: 23, 24, 22 (w/Finnian's bonus: 25, 26, 24)


Spells in Effect
Magic Vestment: +2 AC, duration 8/10 hours (?)
G. Magic Weapon: +2 attack & damage, duration 8/10 hours (?)
Magic Circle vrs Evil: +2 AC and Saves vrs Evil, 10 ft radius around Vadric, 120 minute duration
Bull's Strength: +4 STR, duration 115/120 rounds
Shield of Faith: +4 deflection bonus to AC, duration 116/120 rounds
Divine Power: Full BAB, +6 STR, +12 HP, duration 21/24 rounds
Righteous Might: Large Size, +4 STR, +2 CON, +2 natural armor, damage reduction 6/evil, duration 10/12 rounds


[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (6+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Bull's Strength, Silence, Resist Energy + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Greater Magic Weapon, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (4+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing, Break Enchantment + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (3+1): Heal, Vigorous Circle, Harm + Blade Barrier[/sblock]
*


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 16, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

OOC: What about Arrwuh's shadow weave? Is nobody affected?
OOC2: Vorian receives only 3 acid damage because of Blueshine armor

*HP 84/92 AC 23; Fort 15; ref 5; Will 11
Effects
protection from evil (circle)
inspire courage
*

Fort save; Ref save; Riding roll for dismounting under attack(1d20+15=26, 1d20+5=17, 1d20+7=20)


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 17, 2008)

*Finnian Douglas  AC 18, HP 98 / 98*

His song continuing to sound out over the battlefield, Finnian brings his rapier up seeking a way through his opponent's guard. 

[sblock=OOC]
Reflex Save (1d20+14=17)
Bardic Inspiration gives +2 to hit, damage, and Saves vs Fear to all allies in hearing.
Active Spells: Wounding Whispers 7 rnds left (1d8+9 Sonic damage to attacker that hits Finnian with each hit.)
Finnian's attacks with rapier on #3. (1d20+15=18, 1d20+10=17)
Damage if needed. (1d6+5=8, 1d6+5=10)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 19, 2008)

*The Hillock*

Lady Vera
Silverwood
Bertrand
Set 1 (5)
Set A (3)
Set 2 (5)
Jaroth, Finnian, Desion
Vadric
Vorian
Anniston

Rounds (3)

Even those engaged in combat can feel the arcane magic being unleashed as both the Lady Vera and Silverwood react. Great flases of orange red fire light up the night even to the point of those who have their back turned can see the sky illuminate as they do battle. As his furry friend loses his footing, Bertrand throws something that ignites as it strikes it target illuciting crys of pain from it. Having bested the party in reacting the figures reach out with dark weapons and connect with Anniston, Vadric and Finnian. As the blades bite deep the center group takes 13, 18, and 8 points of damage....When the sword wielding oppoents are done, arcane magic flares and streaks towards the party only to shatter in a defeaning explosion of sparks flaing blackish silver. (Everyone on the round roll a reflex save dc 20 or lose your footing). The flaring sparks knock four of the sword wielding opponets towards the ground. Standing atop the Hillock Jaroth senses other magic coming into play and lauches his own attack. As the two forces meet there is yet another explosion  this time of bluish fire meeting black darkness. Instead of a explosive collison the blue fire surronds the darkenss and slowly snuff's it out. Finding and opening thru his opponets defenses, Finnian neatly skewers one of his opponets. Atop the hillock with Jaorth, De sion is staggerd from the first impact and weakly begins another incantion. In an impressive martial display Vadric closes whith his foe and in a series of three blows leave the broken body of his opponet on the ground...Reaching the combat on his steed, Vorian in a display of horsemanship dismounts from a full on charge and prepares to engage on foot. Relived from fighting two eneimes by the actions of Vadric, Annsiton tagets another opponet and following this friends lead deals three quick attacks leaving his opponet barley standing.

For Vorian
[sblock]what is shadow weave[/sblock]

For Jaroth
[sblock]you sense the first spell was one of darkfire while the one you disrupted was energy draining...you timed it right ..otherwise i would have wrecked Vadric and Annistons world [/sblock]

ACtions


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand charges (to R41) the foes he burned last round Flail and Axe (1d20+16=31, 1d20+15=25) swinging. He lands a pair of blows that rend (1d8+7=11, 1d6+6=8, 1d6+5=10) his enemy (8). Chaucer rises and starts to his master's aid (to Q39).


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 20, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

HP 84/92

Reflex save to remain standing (1d20+5=6) 

OOC: Shadow weave is Moon Dogs power: description in the post before last. Effect is all evil creatures within 60' must make Will DC 16 or be affected by hypnotic pattern effect. Please roll save for Arrwuh, it seems I don't have it at home 

Resisting first tremor, Vorian is shocked off his feet with second hit and he falls down.

In elven: Delilah, obscure us from those archers and retreat back to the hillock.
OOC: Delilah casts obscuring mist in front of the archers (if they are still standing)


----------



## Rath Lorien (Apr 21, 2008)

*Anniston* AC: 29 (+11 armor, +4 shield, +1 dex, +1 dodge, +2 ProtFromEvil) Hitpoints: 97/110 most recent dice rolls

reflex save dc 20 or lose your footing (1d20+9=16)

Anniston is stunned as the arcane magic blasts him, knocking him to the ground.  Holding his shield up to block attacks, he struggles to his feet and attacks the enemy he attacked last round (unless this enemy is dispatched, in that case he will attack the next enemy).

cove battle, round 2, to hit vs enemy #2 (1d20+20=39) 
cove battle, round 2, damage vs enemy#2 (1d8+8=16)

OOC: Anniston has stoneskin active, are you taking that into consideration?  Should I apply the damage resistance to this last attack?


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 21, 2008)

*Finnian Douglas  AC 18, HP 90 / 98*

Finnian manages to keep his feet as another shockwave rolls across the battlefield. Continuing his song, Finnian presses the attack on his opponent.

[sblock=OOC]
Reflex Save (1d20+14=20)
Bardic Inspiration gives +2 to hit, damage, and Saves vs Fear to all allies in hearing.
Active Spells: Wounding Whispers 6 rnds left (1d8+9 Sonic damage to attacker that hits Finnian with each hit.)
Attacks on #3 (1d20+15=21, 1d20+10=16)
Damage on #3 (1d6+5=11, 1d6+5=9)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2008)

*Vadric Elareon, Knight-Priest of the Light*

*18 damage reduced to 12 by DR.
Reflex Save (DC20) = 15*


Vadric grimaces as he feels the enemy's blade, but hsi magic protections guard him from the worst of the effect. Then, he is suddenly knocked to the ground by the arcane blast. The knight-priest climbs to his feet and calls upon the power of the Light, smiting his foes with divine energy.


*Stand, cast Holy Smite centered on O43. 20' radius should hit 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 , 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15 and 16. Damage 25 to each, plus blinded 1 round. Will Save vrs DC20 for half damage and to avoid blindness.
Initiative: 12

AC30, HP 99/97
Damage Reduction: 6
Fort +13, Reflex +7, Will +16
STR 28 (+9), CON 16 (+3)

Warsong +25/+19/+14 (2d6+13+1d6/17-20)

[Sblock=Spells in Effect]
Magic Vestment: +2 AC, duration 8/10 hours (?)
G. Magic Weapon: +2 attack & damage, duration 8/10 hours (?)
Magic Circle vrs Evil: +2 AC and Saves vrs Evil, 10 ft radius around Vadric, 120 minute duration
Bull's Strength: +4 STR, duration 114/120 rounds
Shield of Faith: +4 deflection bonus to AC, duration 115/120 rounds
Divine Power: Full BAB, +6 STR, +12 HP, duration 20/24 rounds
Righteous Might: Large Size, +4 STR, +2 CON, +2 natural armor, damage reduction 6/evil, duration 09/12 rounds[/sblock]


[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (6+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Bull's Strength, Silence, Resist Energy + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Greater Magic Weapon, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (4+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing, Break Enchantment + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (3+1): Heal, Vigorous Circle, Harm + Blade Barrier[/sblock]
*


----------



## Canaan (Apr 21, 2008)

*Jaroth*

ooc: Reflex Save = 26 .

Jaroth concentrates on the task at hand of shielding his friends from the evil power of the Drakar, setting his jaw in grim determination as he shirks off the effects of the massive display of energies created by the arcane battle at hand and readies another action to counterspell the next offensive spell cast by the drakar using a _greater dispel magic_ spell to power the effort.

Spellcraft Result = 20 .  Caster Level Check to Counterspell = 27


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 22, 2008)

*The Hillock*

Lady Vera
Silverwood
Bertrand
Set 1 (5)
Set A (3)
Set 2 (5)
Jaroth, Finnian, Desion
Vadric
Vorian
Anniston

Rounds (2)
The lady Vera and Silverwood continue raining their destructive magics down upon the attacking horde as their black glad guards cover them from any physical attack. Bertrand charges forward and engages his foe with three solid blows only to be meet by a return attack biting deep into his side for 38 points of damage. The other assaliants also lash out their black blades seemingly coordinated as they strike Vadric, Finnian, Vorain and Anniston each for 25 points and 18 points as both attacks succed with the other party members. From his vantage point on the Hillock, Jaroth senses a gathering of energies and lauches his own counterspell. Black flames reach towards the center party once again only to be engulfed in the blueish fire that the party has come to associate with Jaroth. Finnian continues his song and lauches his own attack scoring one direct hit against his foe. Desion meanwhile continues his arcane mutterings. Reacting violently to the attack upon his person and the party Vadric calls forth the power of the light and a columes of pure white light descend upon the parties numerous foes leaving many dead, some wounded, some blinded and all shaken. Vorian singles to his animal compainon and amist begins to form around the archers. Struggling to his feet, Anniston lauches his own attack and scores a direct hit upon his opponet causing him to crumple.

For anniston
Nope you need to calculate it sorry

OCC: Lots of work updating the map thanks to Vadric ...i hope to get it posted  tomorrow by lunch.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 22, 2008)

*Map*

Those in red are failed their save and are blinded for one round.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> The other assaliants also lash out their black blades seemingly coordinated as they strike Vadric, Finnian, Vorain and Anniston each for 25 points and 18 points as both attacks succed with the other party members.





*OOC: I didn't understand who got hit for what damage...you list four PCs, but only two damage amounts. Can you clarify?

Also, I can't tell on the map which enemies died...they all still look like they are there to me! *


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 23, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

OOC: If I understood correctly each opponent attacked twice doing damage to each of us listed? But, #4 was dropped in first round there are only three remaining and I'm confused too. Maybe even #3 is out of the picture before attack

I'll post later today or tomorrow Vorian's actions after we clarify this (depending on damage received he heals or charges )

Raising his shield, Vorian stands up. Taking stock of situation he quickly decides to try flanking maneuver on opponents threatening the survivor and Anniston.

OOC: this will be AFTER he heals himself if he received 25+18=43 dmg


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: If I understood correctly each opponent attacked twice doing damage to each of us listed? But, #4 was dropped in first round there are only three remaining and I'm confused too. Maybe even #3 is out of the picture before attack





OOC: And Vadric had dropped #1, which means no foe was within striking distance...unless they all move around, which the map doesn't indicate. Sorry to be a pain, JA! I just get confused easily.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 24, 2008)

*Clairification*

The damage inflicted upon all four party members is the same 25 points then 18 points.

The enemies in red are the ones blinded and down for one round.......

As regards to your opponets....all is not what it seems....i know that explanation sucks..but lots of stuff going on..your attckers are using some serious bang bang on you.......

Updated map.....


----------



## Canaan (Apr 24, 2008)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] Jaroth's _commune with nature _ spell did not pick up any drakar on this side of the Hillock, correct?  If I am correct, Jaroth will attempt to determine whether we are subject to a powerful illusion.  Spellcraft Result to Determine Presence of Illusion Magic = 32 .  Will Save Result to Pierce Illusion = 23 (27 if circumstance bonuses apply) .  If he successfully pierces the illusion, he will cast _greater dispel magic_ to dispel the illusion.  Caster Level Check to Dispel Illusion = 26 (15th level caster) .[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 24, 2008)

*The Hillock*

For Jaroth
[sblock]I loath you absolutly loath you .........have to wait till your up at bat next round... but you may just may be onto something.......[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Apr 24, 2008)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] I just can't help it, sometimes.   But someone has to look after my peeps!  BTW, the previous post applies both to illusion magic and enchantment magic.  Just in case it's not an illusion, but a cleverly crafted enchantment  [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 24, 2008)

*The Hillock*

For Jaroth
[sblock]okay okay you have just moved from being loathed to being detested ......but really love the way your playing him..i think it is very true to your stated background and mission.......so i guess i have love detest thing gong on with Jaroth[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 24, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar OOC*

OOC:
And Arrwuh has Detect Evil and Detect Invisible always on so he could spot any unseen attackers and warn us in advance. 

I'm not sure if illusion or invisibility cast by evil spellcaster detects as evil. I know it counts as evil spell, but not sure it would detect that way...

If it does, Arrwuh dispels it as his next action...


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 24, 2008)

*Concerned DM*

OCC: Has someone been snooping in boxes belonging to other characters?  is so consider this a cease and desist warning.........i know it happens but even if you do....best not let the dm get the idea that you reading other peoples mail then having your character act on it .....


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 25, 2008)

Okay   were ready for a new round


----------



## Rath Lorien (Apr 26, 2008)

*Anniston* AC: 29 (+11 armor, +4 shield, +1 dex, +1 dodge, +2 ProtFromEvil) Hitpoints: 84/110 most recent dice rolls
(stoneskin accumulated hitpoints=30)

Anniston absorbs the punishing attacks, takes a step, and hammers the next opponent with powerful blows from his cudgel.

cove battle, round 3, to hit (1d20+20=34, 1d20+15=33, 1d20+10=30) 
cove battle, round 3, crit confirmation (1d20+10=20) (crits automatically confirmed with Bless Weapon)
cove battle, round 3, damage (1d8+8=14, 1d8+8=14, 1d8+8=13, 1d8+8=13)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Despite the painful wound, Bertrand attacks with Flail (1d20+19=22, 1d20+14=32, 1d20+9=20) and Axe (1d20+18=34, 1d20+13=15, 1d20+8=20) landing five blows on the foes before him. Back on his feet, Chaucer takes off, raming into the blinded man in the group before Bertrand (9).

OOC: [sblock=Combat info]Damage Flail (1d8+5=13, 1d8+5=12, 1d8+5=9) 
Damage Axe (1d6+4=9, 1d6+4=8) 
Bonus Rend Damage (1d6+3=8).
Chaucer's Bull Rush attempt (1d20+10=28). #9 needs to make a strenght check vs. a 28. If he rolls less than 28 he is pushed back 5', and for each 5 less than 28 he rolls he goes back another 5'. [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 27, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

AC 25; HP 57/92

Vorian pauses taking time until other opponents reach him to heal some of his wounds. He lays hands on himself earthly golden and green glow emanating from his hands. Arrwuh steps close and _licks_ him further healing him
(Arrwuh's lick (1d8=7) )


OOC: I read most of sblocks in the last month because I'm on modem connection until May, 1st, hotmail doesn't support EnW formatting and it's plain text. Because of slow connection I don't open ENW unless I want to respond. Sometimes I read it all before realizing, sometimes I skip parts because I see formatting before text...but text stays visible...I'll try to read less

OOC2: Also, I try NOT to react on any of them, last post was all OOC since Arrwuh's abilities sometimes get forgotten or misunderstood. I'll try to clarify or write more of them...


----------



## Canaan (Apr 28, 2008)

*Jaroth*

ooc: you have my action from the "DM Only" sblocks.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2008)

*I'll get Vadric's actions posted tonight.*

Edit: I missed updating this last night, so I definitely will tonight!


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 29, 2008)

*Finnian Douglas  AC 18, HP 47 / 98*

Finnian shifts back a steps as he weaves some curing into his singing looking around for who needs help.

[sblock=OOC]
Bardic Inspiration gives +2 to hit, damage, and Saves vs Fear to all allies in hearing.
Active Spells: Wounding Whispers 5 rnds left (1d8+9 Sonic damage to attacker that hits Finnian with each hit.)
Cure Serious on self. (3d8+9=28)
HP 75 / 98

Has Finnian noticed any reaction from his Wounding Whispers spell to the attacks on him? Even with Spell Resistance, there should be some flare of magic even if it doesn't work. No reaction from the spell should give him a clue that something is wrong.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2008)

*Vadric Elareon, Knight-Priest of the Light*

Although he longs to continue his assault against the dark enemy, Vadric once again calls upon the power of the Light. This time, he calls on it for healing, summoning into being an aura that surrounds him and infuses himself and his companions with warm, gentle healing.


*Step away from any nearby enemies, cast Vigorous Circle (targets himself, Anniston, Finnian, Vorian, Bertrand and Chaucer, grants fast healing 3 to each of them for 22 rounds). 


Initiative: 12
AC30, HP 71/97
Damage Reduction: 6
Fort +13, Reflex +7, Will +16
STR 28 (+9), CON 16 (+3)

Warsong +25/+19/+14 (2d6+13+1d6/17-20)

[Sblock=Spells in Effect]
Magic Vestment: +2 AC, duration 8/10 hours (?)
G. Magic Weapon: +2 attack & damage, duration 8/10 hours (?)
Magic Circle vrs Evil: +2 AC and Saves vrs Evil, 10 ft radius around Vadric, 120 minute duration
Bull's Strength: +4 STR, duration 113/120 rounds
Shield of Faith: +4 deflection bonus to AC, duration 114/120 rounds
Divine Power: Full BAB, +6 STR, +12 HP, duration 19/24 rounds
Righteous Might: Large Size, +4 STR, +2 CON, +2 natural armor, damage reduction 6/evil, duration 08/12 rounds
Vigorous Circle: Fast healing 3, duration 22/22 rounds[/sblock]


[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (6+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Bull's Strength, Silence, Resist Energy + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Greater Magic Weapon, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (4+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing, Break Enchantment + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (3+1): Heal, Vigorous Circle, Harm + Blade Barrier[/sblock]
*


----------



## J. Alexander (May 9, 2008)

*Defens of the HIll*

As the combat rages around the hlll and within the confines of the hillock itself the party begins to sense the build of of arcane magic. Before they can react  a massive force wave rocks they party knocking everone off their feet and disoriented for a few rounds. Before being affected it was evident that the colors of blue, silver and darkness black collided and was the cause of it.

Actions:


OCC: Sorry for the abrupt ending guys,,, i have more or less lost my train of thought due to recent events and thought is best to start afresh..that and the fact that I was in a car accident last night and it looks like the JEEP may be totaled out.....I will think of some subtle reward in the next few days for you...but for now   eveone gets 5000 xp....


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Shaking his head and struggling to his feet, Bertrand checks on his animal companion and then begins to check the status of his human friends, making sure the enemy isn't taking advantage of anyone who is down. 

OOC: Sorry to hear about the Jeep, but glad you got away with only some bumps and bruises.


----------



## Neurotic (May 9, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Vorian AC 25; HP (60+3*#rounds dazed)/92

Vorian gets up second time in as many minutes, feeling frustrated. He looks around to see who else is standing from his companions, checking up on Arrwuh to see if he's alright. If there is target for him to went his frustration he attacks.

Arrwuh, see if anyone needs healing, help as you can.

OOC: Since Anniston *Vadric* cast healing circle it is important how many rounds we were dazed.


----------



## Canaan (May 13, 2008)

*Jaroth*

ooc: Sorry about the Jeep, J.A. 

OOC: So what happened exactly?  Last I posted, Jaroth was trying to determine whether an illusion or enchantment effect was operative and attempted to dispel it.  Did Jaroth gain any information?

Jaroth gets up and shakes his head, looking around the battlefield.


----------



## Rath Lorien (May 13, 2008)

Anniston gets up, dazed.  He collects himself and looks about for enemies.


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2008)

*Vadric cast vigorous circle, not Anniston.  *


Vadric too climbs to his feet, slowly recovering from the effects of the magical backlash, and looks about the battlefield. He quickly recovers _Warsong_ and surveys the area, looking for any remaining foes, and for any survivors that may need his aid.


----------



## Dracomeander (May 13, 2008)

*Finnian Douglas  AC 18, HP 75 / 98*

Finnian gets back to his feet surveying the area.

OOC: Sorry to hear about the accident. Sorry for the delay in responding. My comp or my ISP didn't like the reorganization of the site here. Kept timing out instead of connecting. Hopefully I'm back.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 15, 2008)

*Defense of the HIll*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Yes the were indeed powerful necromatic illusions to a certain extent. The impression you got was that there were indeed three or four very powerful creatures who using a variation of mirror image were able to make the images attack you and give damage..I had a well planned out encourter for it but lost my track...I will have to think of someone fun for you once again.[/sblock]

The damage and destruciton within the confines of the small hillock is extensive. The make shift shelters have been singed and tattered.......and the entire area looks like it has been subjected to both intense heat and cold. All of the survivors show signs of either burn or cold damage but luckly there are no fatalities.

The battle beyond the Hillock shows signs of having been abruptly stopped and both sides are now glaring at each other behind formed lines. The plainsmen appear to be working on strenghting their postion with defensive ditches.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2008)

"We can't remain here if we are going to continue to suffer these attacks," says Vadric to his companions as he sheaths _Warsong_. "The shipwreck survivors won't survive another assault like that."


----------



## Neurotic (May 16, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

[sblock=For DM]
Did Vorian in his coming here saw anything remotely closed and/or defensible at most day's ride from here? Remember, he would need such place for resting as he was riding practically alone and would keep an eye out for such.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"Is everyone okay?"


----------



## Rath Lorien (May 17, 2008)

Anniston shakes off the dust of battle and begins to work through the injured and fallen survivors with Vadric, working to stabilize wounds.  He will use his laying-on hands power (a point at a time) to stop bleeding if needed.

"I agree, Vadric.  I expect our resources here will not last forever against the power of the evil that can be arrayed against us.  We must make plans to leave this place.  Unfortunately, as a group we have not agreed where we will go."

(all players are welcome to read the following, but Anniston will only have this conversation with Vadric alone)
[sblock=Private conversation with Vadric while the group is reforming]
"Vadric, I am glad we have a moment just the two of us.  We don't have much time, but we must confer over what we believe we should do.  I do not trust the elves in general, nor Silverwood in particular.  It is very suspicious that the elves sent a small party to "investigate" the Drakkar and that Silverwood was the only one that returned.  It sounds to me very likely the elves sent a diplomatic party, attempting to establish an alliance with the dark cult and when they were rebuffed, this Silverwood might have become one with the Drakkar in order to spare his own life and to return as a spy.  I cannot be certain that this is the case, but given the nature of the fey we cannot be too careful.  The elves have proven that they will do anything to destroy all humans and desire nothing more desperately than the utter destruction of the Church.  Unfortunately, it appears that the Lady Vera is completely taken with Silverwood and her judgement in this matter appears to be impared."

"DeSion presents another problem.  He is completely depraved with the temptations of wizardry, but I do not believe he is in league with the dark cult.  At least not yet.  He wants the power of the book for himself and he is not yet ready to share it with the Drakkar.  He clearly has no more trust of us than we have of him, but we may be able to trust his greedyness to keep him fighting against the Drakkar.  It is fair to say that he will attempt to secure the book for himself and escape from us if be believes he has a chance.  If he allows us to keep the book it is only because he does not believe he can protect it against the dark cult on his own.  I believe he will agree to travel with us and help to protect the book as long as he feels that we continue to serve his own purpose."

"I think whatever the opinion of our various "allies", we must agree to either attempt to turn the book away from its current degree of evil, if that is possible; to destroy the book, regardless of the short-term cost; or to return it into the hands of the Church.  I cannot imagine any other solution working to the good of the Light.  Turning the book away from its current evil is worth attempting as it will lessen the evil power in the world.  But we must not forget that the spirit demon that is in the form of this book has decided against the Light long ago.  In the end we know that all spirits that remain in this word apart from the Light will eventually turn to evil and be destroyed, even if they attempt to remain neutral.  The teaching of the Church is clear on this point.  When this world is finished and the new glorified world is created, only the Light will remain.  These other spirits will fight against the Light in the end because they know they can not exist in the new world that is to come."
[/sblock]

OOC: Vadric/DM: how many hitpoints per round do we get from the circle of healing (I think someone said 3) and how many rounds has it been active?  How many rounds will it last in total?


----------



## J. Alexander (May 18, 2008)

*The Hillock*

Much to the suprise of the party, the sun begins to creep over the monutains giving the promise of a warm day to come. As the sky lightens the party is shocked to discover that their reorganization and healing took up several hours (perhaps 3) thus accounting for the morning sun. Those who have been wounded have been either stablized or thanks to the celrical magic restored some 13 hit points...(that is the aura)

With the breaking of first light, one of the men on watch reports that the plainsmen wish to parlay and that several of them from yesterday are once again on their blankets awaiting the party.

For Vorian
[sblock]the only defenseable postions he found were much like this one......as he was travelling along the coast line.[/sblock]

For Annison
[sblock]BRAVO.....1000 xp to you.....[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2008)

*Bertrand*

After a mug of coffee, Bertrand is ready to make his way to meet with the plainsmen. "Who wants to chat with our neighbors this morning?"


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2008)

*Vigrous Circle provides Fast healing 3 for 22 rounds...so 66 hit points to those indicated in the post above.


Rath_Lorien, I will respond to your post sometime to tomorrow when I am back home and have more time!*


----------



## Neurotic (May 20, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Using time while the party is reforming, Vorian approaches Jaroth.

[sblock=For Jaroth]
I would appreciate if you could keep Delilah's awakening secret from our inquisitor friends. I wont hold it back if it becomes important, but right now we don't need dissent in the party. I'm not sure all are convinced of Arrwuh's authenticity. And I know I'll be suspect and constantly under close watch because of my knowledge of elven language.

Until we have time to clear things up, I would be very grateful if you could keep it to your self.
[/sblock]

OOC: spoilered because Vorian tried to speak only to Jaroth, in the shuffle it is possible that someone could overhear, especially if paying special attention to one of us

OOC2: post edited, now it's Vadric that cast circle of healing


----------



## Rath Lorien (May 23, 2008)

"Yes, Bertrand, I think we need to go see what they want."

Anniston prepares to meet with the plainsmen.  He will go with the party when they are ready.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2008)

*Sorry for the delay, Rath_Lorien. *


[sblock=For Anniston]
Vadric finds himself nodding in agreement as he listens to Anniston's words, finding truth and wisdom in all of the points that the paladin is bringing up.

"Friend Anniston, I am at a loss. Neither do I trust Silverwood or the elves. Your theory makes sense to me. Silverwood very well could be an agent of Drakkar, working alone and possibly in secret to attempt to befriend us and gain access to the book. I know too that some of our companions do not believe as strongly in the church as we two, and they do not realize that We are risking our very souls by associating with these pagan fey. But how, at this juncture, do we turn them away?" The cleric breathes a deep sigh, wiping sweat away from his brow. It is clear that he is somewhat drained from the constant fighting that the company has faced recently.

With a shake of his head, the knight-priest continues. "And I agree with you concerning De Sion as well. He is a definite threat, and I too believe he intends to claim the book for himself. I believe that his thirst for power is going to bring him into direct conflict with us, and will lead to either his death, or ours. We must be wary of him. We must not allow him to escape with the book, not under any circumstance. We must convince him that we are going along with his plans; by keeping him busy protecting the book against the Drakkar, we keep him too busy to turn his attention on us, and we keep him close enough that we can watch him."

"As much as I believe in redemption, I feel that in the end we are going to be forced to destroy the vile artifact. If its power is as great as we are being led to believe, I think it is more likely that it corrupt us than we being able to redeem it. If we cannot find a way to deal with this tome ourselves, we must certainly return it to the holy sanctuary of Illum, and let those wiser and stronger than ourselves deal with this threat. The Light will always prove victorious over the Darkness, but only as long as we remain stalwart and true in our beliefs. This is not a time to question what we have been taught, and what we know in our hearts is true and good. Wavering now will only leave us open to assault and corruption by the Dark forces."

Vadric places a hand upon Anniston's shoulder, and peers into his companion's eyes. "Be ready. Be wary. Our faith is our shield, our bond with the Light is our sword. Should the book begin to influence and corrupt the others, we will be all that is left to deal with this menace."
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2008)

*Vadric is going to need rest soon; we haven't been able to rest between the last couple of battles, and he is almost out of spell power again...well, may not almost out, but out of his usual barrage of offensive spells. Does anyone require further healing?*



[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- _0-Level (6):_ Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- _1st Level (7+1):_ Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- _2nd Level (6+1):_ Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Bull's Strength, Silence, Resist Energy + Spiritual Weapon
- _3rd Level (5+1):_ Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment
- _4th Level (4+1):_ Freedom of Movement, Greater Magic Weapon, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- _5th Level (4+1):_ Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing, Break Enchantment + Flame Strike
- _6th Level (3+1):_ Heal, Vigorous Circle, Harm + Blade Barrier[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (May 24, 2008)

Finnian gathers himself and cleans up a little as he moves back toward the hill overlooking the tribesmen.

"Well, I started the talks with them. Perhaps I should continue with whoever else wishes to come. Generally not a good idea to change negotiators unless required by circumstances such as death or injury. It tends to erode trust.

"Who else is coming to talk to the neighbors?"


----------



## Rath Lorien (May 24, 2008)

"I will go with you, Finnian.  Also, has anyone seen what has happened to Lady Vera and Silverwood?"


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"I will attend you sir. Lead on."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 24, 2008)

*parlay*

The party seated on the white and black rabbit pelts await the approaching party. Those who are going find that the same individuals who they spoke with before are present all showing signs of fatigue or even wounds.

Reaching the defined parlay area they party is greeeted with "Sit, take salt, we must talks"


----------



## Neurotic (May 24, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Vorian attends the meeting with others. Again he sits at the side, attentive, but silent.


----------



## Rath Lorien (May 25, 2008)

Anniston sits when Finnian is seated and takes the salt when it is presented.

[sblock=for Vadrik]"Thank you, Vadrik.  I am relieved that we are of one mind in these matters. Perhaps we will need to speak later, but for now I think we can rejoin our companions."[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC question for the DM]What is required of a faithful member of the Church when he meets a self-acknowledged practitioner of the dark arts?  Can the faithful act to try to redeem the practitioner if they feel that redemption is possible?  Or is Church teaching clear that once they have fallen into the sin of wizardry that there is no redemption?  This is a different question than one of secular law and jurisprudence.  Where it may be illegal to practice wizardry and the penalty of this infraction may be capital punishment, I am asking what the church demands as a matter of faith and morals.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 25, 2008)

*Anniston*

Anniston
[sblock]You ask a very tough question and there is no clear cut answer. The church of the light is a large body of abbeys, orders, regional churces etc all of which pay homage to the light and owe fealty to the Prelate and their Countries Primate. Like the catholic church though each order, region has it's own take on the Light and has different rules/morales that they follow. So it really boils down to what  you perceive your order/church as having an orientation to. Both trying to save the person soul as well as just out right putting him on the stake are valid views....hope this helps[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

Vadric sits, and takes salt from the tribesmen as he had during their first meeting. Noting their wounds, and hoping to get the meeting off on the right foor, the cleric offers his aid. "You appear wounded. I have some skill with wounds...perhaps you would allow me to minister to your hurts?"


----------



## Canaan (May 27, 2008)

*Jaroth*

ooc: Well, apparently I missed alot.  I am for some reason not being notified of updates to this thread or the new ooc thread.  Sorry for my absence.  And I beg your indulgence with a little "catch up"

(1) Jaroth nods his head at Vorian's comment;

(2) Jaroth looks to see what Lady Vera, DeSion and Silverwood are doing (specifically, using his Druidic Senses and his Spellcraft that enabled him to determine the extent of the trick that was played on everyone, he will attempt to discover whether Silverwood, DeSion or Lady Vera had anything to do with it.

(2) Jaroth will then attend the meeting with the tribesmen.


----------



## Dracomeander (May 27, 2008)

Finnian sits and takes salt, then offers the tribesmen some of his own.

"Yes, we have much to talk about. But first, as my companion says, he has learned much of healing if you have those in need."

Finnian will pause long enough for the tribesmen to indicate their need or lack thereof. Then he will continue.

"As to the others matters, we have a common enemy out there. We were thrown to your shore by forces beyond our control. Now we need to find a way to work together against this common foe so that we may protect our respective peoples as well as we can. What do you propose we should do?"


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Taking and offering salt, Bertrand will let the others do the talking for now.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 29, 2008)

*Parlay*

The party takes it seats and after the taking of salt the spokesman for the tribesmen says "Will be allright,,just small things  small things"....then without further warning he says "come you go with us to "Renectohia" safe there then we discuss great evil...

The lady vera and silverwood appear to be still on the hillock rim. with their guards  looking over the area. De Sion went into his tent.

For Jaroth
[sblock]Extending his sense Jaroth placs both Lady Vera and Silverwood using small amouts of magic to clean up the area of the dark taints. DeSion has releashed a lot of dark protective magic his aura still lingers but has returend to his tent"[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (May 30, 2008)

If the rest of the group rises, then Anniston will rise.

"Pray tell, sir, what is Renectohia"


----------



## Dracomeander (May 31, 2008)

Finnian nods to the tribesmen then rises smoothly.

"Yes, we will come. You honor us with your trust."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 31, 2008)

*Parlay*

"It is our home, strong, large enought to resist the evil before us"


OCC:Weekends are going to be my catch up time for the next few weeks..........so that will be the best time for a quick response


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Taking a piece of paper from his bag Bertrand scribles a quick note and folds it once before passing it to his fellows. It reads, 'Can we accept their hospitality without warning them of the evil we draw to ourselves? They should know what they are getting into.'


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 1, 2008)

"From our earlier conversation I believe they know we have brought a curse to their land.  But we have proven that we fight with them against the evil and we must convince them that we are not the cause of it.  We should hold our counsel until we better understand their position."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 2, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Vorian raises in his heavy armor in a single motion. He waits for others to follow.

The Evil is already here. We stay together and defeat it together.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 4, 2008)

"Anniston is correct. They are aware of the dangers. That is why they want to move to an area they have prepared to resist such forces. We are too exposed here, and they know it.

We should not delay too long. I do not know how much if a respite we will have before we are under assault again."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2008)

Vadric stands quietly, ready to follow.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 4, 2008)

*Journey*

Noticing the party's willingness to accept the invitation, the spokemen brings the conversation to an abrupt end "We go in two hours." he then signals to a group of young boys who approach the party with numerous horses.."They help you ready"


----------



## Canaan (Jun 4, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth nods at the tribesmen and stands wearily, checking his satchel to confirm that he still has the Book.  He prepares to climb back to the tent and speak with Lady Vera.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2008)

Vadric goes to collect his gear and prepare himself for the journey.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Unable to help himself, Bertrand gazes at the proffered horses with the experienced eye of a breeder. _What is their quality? Might they add something to his own stock?_ After a moment he tears himself away to make himself and his men ready to travel. He orders his men to gather their own mounts.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 5, 2008)

*Journey*

Climbing up the Hillock and into the bowel, Jaroth finds silverwood, Lady Vera in De'sion's tent talking to him around the tabel. The flaps of the tent are open for all to see and to perhaps air the tent out. Eyeing the stock Bertrand does indeed see a few blooded animals but most are of the common sort perhaps ten to eleven hands high...more along the hunter lines.


----------



## Canaan (Jun 5, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth enters the tent and stands at the table and looks at Lady Vera.

_"What are the Order's wishes in the matters at hand?"_

He looks at Silverwood, thinking: _And why did you bring an Elf when you knew the affect that would have on these servants of the Light._  Jaroth shakes his head and sits.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 6, 2008)

*Journey*

For Jaroth
[sblock]"What the order wants and what is possible are at great odds. Ideally we should just take the book and deal with it but that would not be fair or right. The book rightly belongs to your party and while we have a claim to it thru you, we can not just take  it" then pausing for breath she says "So we must help the Church in this matter and we are trying to formulate how we can best do it"[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Jun 6, 2008)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] Relieved that Lady Vera has taken the diplomatic route, Jaroth states: _Some wish to redeem the spirit within the book.  Others wish to return it to the place from which it was taken._  Jaroth pauses and looks at DeSion.  

He continues then, _I do not believe it right to return it to the Church.  I do not think anyplace is safe for it.  But I am committed to keeping it out of the hands of the Drakar.  And the book will not let itself be destroyed.  I think, therefore, that the only choice is to attempt to redeem the spirit within and release it from the confines of the book.

But the Drakar will dog our every move.  And I fear that I do not have the power to stop them forever.  This is a risk I am willing to take, if the others agree.  Do any of you have any idea where we could seek information about what is required to redeem the spirit within and release it from the confines of the Book?_ [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 6, 2008)

*Journey*

For Jaroth
[sblock]"The spirit can not really be redeemed" deSion says then contniues "It is a matter of it looking once again at things in a more neutral prespective as the book reflects the belifies and attitudes of those how have owned it or controlled it"[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Jun 7, 2008)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] Jaroth looks at DeSion.  _Is that not redemption?  I am not a servant of The Light.  I am no Priest, no Knight.  I serve no king, no country.  I can think of no greater form of redemption than the ability to look at a problem or situation from all angles, without preconception to determine right from wrong, good from evil, and then act according to what manifests a balance in both.  If this is the redemption the Book can accept, I am up to that task._ [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2008)

Setting about getting the castaways ready, the time quickly passes and one of the look out calls down "I think their ready, they are all formed up"


For Jaroth
[sblock]I disagree but there is no time for that type of debate" deSion comments..."Lets just say I hope the book can be brought to a more balanced prespective"[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand checks to make sure the group is ready to travel. He'll get on his own horse and be ready to move when the time comes.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 8, 2008)

Finnian moves among the survivors giving aid and encouragment everywhere he can. He will assist Bertrand in seeing everyone matched with a mount that is within their capabilities. At the call, Finnian will lead hwichever horse he ends up with to the front to take his position as mediator and diplomat between the survivors and the tribesmen.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 10, 2008)

Anniston is mount on his warhorse, armor blazing in the sun (or is it night time?!?).  He occasionally will glance over his shoulder at the tent where Jaroth went with an unruffled look on his face.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 10, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Vorian will wait for others, neither helping the refugees nor hindering them. Exception will be children or very young adults to whom he will offer ride on Delilah.

He will aid Finnian in negotiations with his diplomatic training. 
OOC: Aid another Diplomacy +10 (please roll for me)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 10, 2008)

*Journey*

Just thirty minutes after the appointed tiime the party begins to assemble. The plainsmen are waiting for them. The mounted horsemen are in one colume while the infantry are in a seperate colume. Some 100 yards in front of the infantry and to either side is a large bonfire that has yet to be lit.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 11, 2008)

Anniston approaches one of the leaders, "How long will the journey take?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2008)

*Journey*

"12 to 15 days depending on how hard the ride is"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2008)

Vadric mounts his horse, prepared to move out. "The I suppose we should get underway."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 11, 2008)

"Jaroth, How did the meeting go?  I assume DeSion is comming with us.  But how about Lady Vera and the fey?  Did you happen to see how DeSion collapsed his tent?"


----------



## Canaan (Jun 11, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth addresses the assemblage in the tent.  _"Well, are you coming?"_


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2008)

*Journey*

"Yes i will be going" deSion says and then stands and with a few gestures begins to trigger somthing. The Lady Vera says "No, we shall join you there but we must travel a different path and looks into a few matters and will rejoin you there withing a fortnight"


----------



## Canaan (Jun 11, 2008)

*Jaroth*

"As you wish, Lady Vera."  Jaroth bows.

Spellcraft on DeSion's activities = 28 .


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 12, 2008)

*Journey*

For Jaroth
[sblock]deSion is using some form of command/activitation magic[/sblock]

The horses all packed and the people mounted, the party sets out to form up with the plainsmen. They are placed just left of center perhaps some 50 feet from the front of the colume. Both the mounted men and the infantry begin moving off at the same time. As the movement begins to start the two large bonfires are lit and the infantry appears to be going to pass bewteen them while the mounted colume moves to the north east.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2008)

Vadric nudges his mount over so that he is riding closest to Anniston. It made the priest feel better to ride near another unwavering champion of the Light.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Bertand, Rendee, Chaucer and the two men at arms ride in a group. Exhasted, Bertrand will try to doze in the saddle his men close on either side to prevent any embarrasing falls.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 12, 2008)

Finnian rides comfortably at the head of the group. He watches the procession of the infantry carefully as he chats with their guides.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 14, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Vorian rides up front with barbarian riders. He carefuly studies the way and takes note of any unusal tracks or signs on the way.


----------



## Canaan (Jun 14, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth rides with Finnian.  But he answers Anniston.  

_"Lady Vera and the Faean will meet us there.  DeSion is coming with us.  If I have more exposure to DeSion when he uses the commands and observe what the tent does when he uses them, I believe that I can reproduce the commands necessary to move or collapse the tent.  Unless, of course, the tent only works for him or must be bonded with the individual attempting to use it."_


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2008)

Vadric whispers to Anniston as they ride. "Keep an eye on DeSion. He will betray us when the opportunity best suits him."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 15, 2008)

*Journey*

The party and the plainsmen set off toward the North East. The infrantry approch the two fires, which begin to spakr greenish red. As they move thru the them the disappear. 

In well orderd formations the horsemen and their former foes begin a slow steady ride. After perhaps ten miles the two groups seperate with the forment attackers going due north and your group of plainsmen going northeast.  The day is somewhat overcast and a chill wind blows but for the most part the day is uneventful. 

When the sky begins to darken and night is close, much to the parties suprise the plainsmen continue to ride.  A series of short one hour breaks and followed by a hour of riding and two hours of walking the horses see's the dawn break over the sky once again. With the coming of dawn the plainsmen stop for a well earned break. Despite the travels of the past you feel the tirendness of such travel.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2008)

Vadric was tired; the kind of tired that you could only experience after days of fighting, travelling and little sleep. Still, he was a soldier, and was (at least in the past) used to this sort of thing. Seeing the plainsmen finally stop to rest, the cleric looks for a good place to bed down and get some sleep. Without it, and without the time to pray for the blessings of the Light, he would be of little use in any coming conflict.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 16, 2008)

Throughout the day Anniston will see to the needs and morale of the party.  He will work to keep up everyone's spirits.  When stopped, Anniston will see if DeSion opens his tent.  If he does open the tent, then Anniston will approach respectfully and ask if the party can rest inside the tent.  During the trip he will approach DeSion if it seems appropraite. "Are you comfortable riding, DeSion?  I have water here in my skin if you need any." He will gage DeSion's willingness to have a conversation.  "Thank you for your help last night.  Against such infernal enemies as ours it is well for us to work together."

Anniston will check with Jaroth regularly, carefully looking for signs of stress and exhaustion.  "Jaroth, how are you doing?  Is your burden taxing you overmuch?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Despite attempts at sleep along the way, all Bertrand's people are tired. He helps them set a hasty camp and lets Rendee and his two men go to sleep while he takes care of the horses. He checks with the others to see what they want to do about setting a watch.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 17, 2008)

*Journey*

As the group begins to settel down deSion walks to one are of the growing encampment and begins to walk out a square. He then pauses to beings to say somthing soflty and the tent begins to unfold and form. withing seconds his pavillion is erected and he goes inside leaving the flap open.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 17, 2008)

Anniston will approach the tent, and pausing to clear his throat he anounces himself, "Master DeSion, it is I, Anniston.  May I enter?" After waiting a moment he steps into the tent.  

"Master DeSion, I wonder if we could impose upon you the courtesy of sheltering in your tent.  In addition to offering some comfort on a long journey, I perceive that it might also give a better impression of our unity than might otherwise be inferred if we were to sleep disbursed around the camp."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 17, 2008)

*Journey*

The priest enters to find the tent remarkable clean with the scent of fresh baked bread coming from the oven......deSion, who is sitting in a chair his shirt slighltyunlaced with a small red streak along the lower left rib area says "Yes please tell everyone they are more than welcome, I am sorry I was remiss and did not think of it when i retired."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 18, 2008)

"Thank you.  I will extend your invitation to the others."   Anniston nods politely and steps out of the tent to offer DeSion's invitation to the rest of the party.

When Anniston returns with his pack he asks DeSion, "When you were unconscious we were all gathered in the tent.  As we were sleeping that night it teleported itself, along with all of us inside, to the cove.  I'm just curious, did you cause that to happen, or did the tent do that on its own?  I find it curious that the tent did this, especially since the book was inside the tent and I understand that the book causes all trans-dimensional travel to be thwarted or redirected according to its will.  Or perhaps the book did it?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2008)

*Bertrand*

After making sure his people and animals are properly settled in, Bertrand moves to the tent. "Thank you for your hospitality," he says to his host. "So what do you make of our traveling companions? They seem to have decided not to slay us out of hand, but have they truly accepted us? Taking us to their meeting place is an interesting step."


----------



## Canaan (Jun 18, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth enters the tent, overhearing the last of Anniston's comments.  _"My money is on the cat."_  Jaroth smiles slightly, injecting levity into the group assembled in the tent.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 19, 2008)

Anniston breaks into a hearty laugh, the accumulated grime of many miles creasing around his mouth. "Maybe so, Jaroth, maybe so"

"Aye, Bertrand, we find ourselves in quite a boiling pot.  At least for a time we are among folk who can defend themselves against the Drakkar and are of a mind to fight.  For that I am grateful regardless of what come.  Sometimes a common enemy makes for strange bedfellows.  In any case they have shown their worth on the field of battle so perhaps it is best not to judge them too soon." With this last statement Anniston levels a measured gaze at DeSion.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2008)

*Bertrand*

With a laugh of his own at Jaroth's comment he replies to Anniston, "Yes, they do seem to have remarkable power at their disposal and I suspect we own them much."


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 19, 2008)

Finnian takes time to see everyone settled and chats a bit with their guides about what to expect of the trip in the way of terrain and climate.

Then he retires to the tent to unwind and take his rest.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2008)

Vadric sleeps as restfully as possible, knowing that he needs his sleep in order to restore his ability to channel the power of the Light into the blessings that he will undoubtedly need again only too soon.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 20, 2008)

*Journey*

Seated in his chair next to a warming brazier, deSion begins to anwers somewhat the polite interrogation.

"The tent has a protective feature in that it will transport itself to a shelterd location when storms are coming then back again to it's orginal location after the it is over, I would imagine the cove was the most secure area from the storm" he says to anniston. Then smiling at Jaroth's quip he says "well of course their is always that Nightshade has always had a particualr sense of humor"

When Bertran enters and joins the conversation he says "The plainsmen lead a hard and combative life, that they have stopped their feud and allowed us to travel with them can only mean great danger is afoot and something has spooked them terribley"

Finnian learns that they will have roughly two weeks of hard riding like today before they reach their goal.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 20, 2008)

"Well, first thing's first.  DeSion, as I recall there is a bath in the next room.  May I?"

Assuming DeSion gives his approval, Anniston will retire to the next room, remove his armor and wash the armor, himself and his underclothes.  He will then put on a clean undertunic, put his armor back on, change the appearance of the armor to pilgrim's robes, and return the front room where he will lay out a pallet for himself and turn in for the night.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 20, 2008)

*Journey*

"Why yes of course, please help yourself" When Anniston retuns and begins to lay out his pallet, deSion looks a little perplexed "There are beds in the next two rooms if you think you would be more comfortable in one of them" he says.


----------



## Canaan (Jun 21, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth, too, will bathe himself and get some sleep.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 21, 2008)

Anniston looks a bit perplexed as well, "Ah, yes, of course.  Beds.  What a novel concept.  I suppose that would be just the thing to do.  Thank you, DeSion, you are a gracious host."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 23, 2008)

Anniston will go to sleep.  But he will casually arrange it so that if possible, he sleeps in the same room as Jaroth.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 24, 2008)

*Journey*

sleep comes quickly to the party and the wake up call all to soon. After what just seems minutes the party is awakned by the blowing of horns signalling the time to depart in close. As they stumble from their beds the party is shocked to find out that only 6 hours have past and once again you are setting out hours before sunset with the intentions of riding thru the night once again. this pattern repeats itself for the next ten days at which time the lack of sleep and hard exertion is beginng to take it's toll on the most hardy of folk.

The Journey only stops on the night of the ten after a full day on the march alternating bewteen riding for an hour and walking for two hours. Having been on the move for the last 42 hours the party is bone weary.

Actions


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Used to hard travel even Bertrand is shocked at the way these people can move. Stiff and sore he is pleased when a halt to the journey is finally called. He looks around to see what sort of place they have come to.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 25, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Vorian is used to hard traveling, but he cannot help but admire the pace kept by these people. Since Delilah can easily keep pace she would be somewhat spared of hardship except Vorian runs ahead with barbarian scouts listening to their language, remembering sign language, exploring the terrain and watching the land for any sign of corruption.

After ten days of hard marsh he is still very grateful for a chance to rest.


OOC:I'm back to full posting next week. Thank you all for your patience


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 25, 2008)

Anniston looks around carefully.  His normally bright eyes and high spirits are dulled due to the stress of the journey.

He will do some quick calculations and try to determine the number of miles travelled and in what general direction.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2008)

Vadric too is sore and exhausted. While he remembered the long marches of his younger years prior to becoming military attaché to the Patriarch of Eastland, it had been a very long time since he had had to endure a march such as this.

Dismounting, the knight-priest looks around him to see what sort of place it is that they have come to.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 25, 2008)

*Journey*

The group is encamped in a small valley with sentries posted on the surronding hills. The land itself is tundra with long dried grass still standing. The plainsmen seem to be as exhausted as the party and soon after making camp them retire for the night leaving a moderate guard.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2008)

Seeing that the plainsmen are planning to retire for the night, Vadric breathes a sigh of relief. Taking advantage of the situation, the cleric takes a few moments to write an situation report in his black and silver notebook, making certain to note all that has transpired during the last tenday.

Once finished, he slips the notebook back into his _Traveller's Pack_ and moves to join Anniston. "Hail, friend Anniston. What say we find some food, and perhaps a stream to bath in, before settling for the night?"


----------



## Canaan (Jun 25, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth will _commune with nature_ to determine what threats and abnormalities, if any, are in the 13 mile radius around him.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 27, 2008)

While Finnian is not truly tired, he does take the time to stretch the kinks and strains of the hard riding out. He takes time to walk the perimeter of the encampment chatting with the sentries and taking stock of the toll the journey is having on both the plainsmen and the survivors. Then he will retire to the group's shelter and clean up and rest.


[sblock=OOC]Finnian has a Ring of Sustenance so he has been getting enough rest and nutrition, but he is not used to such forced march riding. He would be weary but not as badly as most others.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 27, 2008)

*Journey*

For Jaroth
[sblock]The surronding area is typical of what you have been traveling thru for the last ten days...more or less open tundra with the occaional stand of trees and sting of hills[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 27, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Seeing the camp properly made, Bertrand settles in for some much needed rest.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 28, 2008)

"Yes, Vadric, that sounds good my friend.  Let's go."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 28, 2008)

The entire troop begins to settle in for the night just as a massive windstorm begins. Sheltered by the small valley it is only the sentreis that have a rough time of it. As the night progesses the tempature begins to drop and by midnight if is several degress below freezing making everyone miserable......

deSion as is his custom retires to his chamber early leaving the rest of the tent to the party...........

OCC: Who is going to be in the barracks and who is going to sleep in the two guest rooms .....


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 30, 2008)

Anniston will encourage (except deSion) to sleep in the barracks, "for safety in numbers"


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 30, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Vorian sleeps in the barracks holding his body fit and prepared. He counts on Arrwuh to call him if there is any trouble brewing before it starts for real.


----------



## Canaan (Jun 30, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth nods at Anniston's suggestion, glances back at DeSion's chamber and follows the others to the barracks.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 30, 2008)

Vadric agrees with Anniston about safety in numbers, and thus also beds down in the barracks.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Knowing his men have suffered while he has enjoyed the hospitality of the tent, Bertrand decides to sleep close to his people. Wearing his cold weather gear and wrapped up with a bedroll and winter blanket and cozy with a large dog, Bertrand braves the chill.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 1, 2008)

*Journey*

The night passes uneventful excpet for dark distrubing dreams that are hard to place in context. A growing feeling of blackness and wearniess seems to be just close enough to you that you can reach out and touch it but when you focus it is gone.

The morning breaks cold but sunny and the plainsmen seem in no hurry to get the day started as has been their custom for the last week or so.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2008)

*Bertrand*

No stranger to bleakness and depression, Bertrand moves slowly this morning. Sensing his mood, his men prepare coffee and talk of light matters. What sort of game might be about, the weather, anything to distract him.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 1, 2008)

Finnian gets a few hours sleep in the tent then spends the rest of the night walking the perimeter spelling the sentries at each location long enough for them to get something hot in them. In the morning, Finnian will help see that everyone gets a good breakfast before checking with the tribesmen for the day's schedule.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2008)

Vadric wakes with the dawn to offer his prayers to the Light. It had been sometime since the cleric had been able to hold proper morning prayers, and he took this opportunity to do so.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jul 2, 2008)

Anniston emerges from the barracks late, having slept fitfully at best.  Despite the restless night he still was thankful for the uninturrupted length of time spent horizontal.  After finishing breakfast and prayers he spends some time maintaining his gear, which has been neglected on the hard journey.


----------



## Canaan (Jul 2, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth wakes in the morning, refreshed.  He communes with nature, having experienced those dark dreams, then washes himself with fresh water from a nearby stream if there is one.  He sticks to himself mostly.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 2, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

After some exercises he neglected too long, Vorian walks around studying their surroundings.

He then approaches tribesmen who seem to be heading out (scouts or messengers). If no one goes out he simply walks among people offering support and encouragement.

After about an hour or so he approaches Anniston and Vadric, being careful not to interrupt clerical rituals or to barge in suddenly on a conversation.

"We have some time. I can answer your questions about my motives and knowledge. You expressed some doubts about my loyalties so we can put them to rest now in relative peace and quiet if you are willing to talk. We can summon others if you will, but I think it would be better to left them to their tasks. As men of Light and fellow priests, your oppinion matters most to me and others can judge as they will."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2008)

Vadric nods at Vorian, running a hand through his curly brown hair. "I see that you wear the symbol of those that follow The Light," he says, gesturing toward the Tolgarien's neck. "And I sense in you a certain honor and nobility. Still, it is easy to wear a symbol and act a certain way while in the presence of others. I have questioned your loyalties because I do not know you. The rest of us have, damn near literally, been through hell together. And while you are a knight, you are obviously not of an official order sanctioned by the Church. So I am forced to ask: Who are you, and what are your motives?"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jul 3, 2008)

Anniston smiles and nods a friendly greeting as Vorian approaches, then listens carefully to see how the conversation goes.

OOC: I would enjoy this conversation to play out (along with any other PC's who find themselves wandering over and joining in) even if it must continue in an sblock as other actions and dialog carry the main plot of the story forward.  I hope this can be accomodated without too much disruption.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 3, 2008)

*Ooc*

I plan on spilling character history in one big sblock as life story. Subject to JA's approval for history of my order. After he approves it I'll post it. Then we can discuss finer points of contact with elves and celestial companions in sblocks continuing main story as normal.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2008)

*Sounds good...I'm into the conversation as well. It is an interesting twist to have characters who serve the same side "The Light" in the grand scheme of things, but to have the tension from different beliefs and backgrounds to add color.*


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 4, 2008)

*Journey*

The tribesmen are friendly but not very helpful or communicative. They appear to be waiting for something or someone before moving on.

OCC:Got the email Neurotic...and working on it..i was not really prepared to come up with the linkage bewteen your order and the church other than in a periphal sense..so I will have to think........i will have somethign by saturday..sorry for the delay..


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 4, 2008)

*History*

Well, I included reasons why other orders disbanded. Just like Border Legion allows some small keeps to be maned by Valley men, Tolgarien order has scattered keeps that bother no one and they are useful in keeping borders and surrounding area clear. As long as they don't use demons or elves (one and the same) for that


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2008)

Knowing that the group is chained together by their association with the book, Bertrand drags himself up and moves closer, coffee in hand to hear the discussion with Vorian. He considers what he knows of the area where Vorian is from.

OOC: Knowledge History and Knowledge Nobility and Royalty checks (1d20+5=25, 1d20+5=19)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 7, 2008)

*The Journey*

OCC: Still working out the details guys...it has become more complicated than I thought.........so bear wtih me.......

And from now on  please give me a sidebar heads up before you get into discussions like this...........


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2008)

*Got it posted*

Okay  Neurotic..i have your response emailed to youl.....go ahead and start your discussion./.

Jaroth
[sblock]Roll a d20 for me please[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 8, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

OOC: Yeah, I've seen it. Sorry for jumping a surprise on you, we said we'll discuss as time allows 


[sblock=Vorian's tale (for all present)]
I am member of Tolgarien knights. One of my ancestors was founder of this particular order. In the beginning of Church of Light there were four orders just as there are today. These had slightly different functions then those today. The Tolgarien Knights are an very old splinter branch of the Knights of the Dawn. We are very small in numbers perhaps only 100 belted knights and 500 men at arms and our keeps are located on the far northern coast just north of eastmarch. Our charge is scouring of northlands and warning Mother Church of any potential invasion. Thus, every member passes grueling training and is capable of prolonged missions in the wilderness.

I'm not really steeped into history so I cannot give you details, but this is short version of it:

Since creation of Four Orders the Knights have defended The Valley in the few wars with other countries that have broken out from time to time. The Knights have also attempted to keep peace within the borders of The Valley.

The four orders of knights that make up the collective organization known as the Knights of Four Lands all have one goal in common: To keep the peace, and to defend Four Lands with their lives.

The Knights greatest assets draw from their devotion to the code of chivalry. It is known far and wide that you can trust the word of a Knight of Four Lands, as well as his honor, valor, and equity. However, it is also well known that the Knights are not to be trifled with, as they make a unified and fierce opponent.

This peace was interrupted briefly at one time because one preceptor whose name I cannot recall right now tried to declare that the Knights were a heresy because of their study of things magical. Most of those studies were based on how to fight magical opponents, but as always, dark arts calling of power corrupted few members.

There was small order of knights whose preceptor believed that after all this time, peacefull contact with other races might be established. This put them at risk of being influenced by them. Those knights had access to magic not normally associated with The Light and some of them studied too deeply or too openly for newly consolidated Church. This led to a short period of fighting between the two branches of the Church. Fighting eventually led to the defeat of said preceptor. 

There were consequences however. Orders were reorganized and small part of four orders was declared secular, they lost Church support. All knights were given choice of renouncing their magical ways or become secular order on which inquisitors will keep close eye. 

Tolgarien order was least steeped into magic as they were fighters and they were least affected by foul influence under this preceptor. Rather than slay their brothers outrigth Knights of the Dawn banished the order to the far north.

The Tolgarien Knights are the Knights of the Earth. The Tolgarien Knights were the elite warriors of the church. More than once these heavily armed and armored knights have been referred to as 'moving rocks.' WIth their harsh training Tolgarien knights were able to travel alone for long distances. They were emissaries of the Church between cultures in times of conflict and defenders of justice everywhere, diplomats on missions to border nations.

This included other races when said preceptor tried to establish contact after the War of Races. They had contact with dwarves and elves, they studied with them after the war. When they were disbanded some renounced the order and became Defenders of Humanity, others returned to the Church, but most simply continued their mission as bordermen diplomats and keepers of knowledge even in banishment. This knowledge is mostly related to war. Tolgarien order renounced magic use, but retained knowledge gained from other races that was destroyed in Church purges of all things heretical.

For example look at my armor. It is enchanted by a priest of Light. But several of it's properties, such as this deep blue color, is result of forging not magic. It gives the armor immunity to rust and acid and helps maintenance in long stretches of wilderness travel. You will see in my fighting style stances different then any you might have seen before. Different, but effective. Even we don't know anymore which knowledge comes from time of contact with elves and dwarves. But we are sure some of it does. Please, pay attention to the fact that this knowledge has nothing to do with magic, but with knowledge.


As to WHO I am...I'm son of Lucius Tolgar, priest administrator in The Valley of Light. As eldest son I was supposed to follow in his footsteps, but I was never one for quiet study and book keeping. After some trouble with authorities I was transferred to border keep under supervision of Sir Justin Oldoak who was Tolgarien knight. I ran with him up and down borders of Borderlands and The Valley. We were ambushed by orcs and ogiers at one occasion that had support of some orcish or ogrish magic user or shaman. Our company was down to Sir Oldoak, one Brother and me. We were back to back prepared to die. Last thing I remember was flights of arrows striking orcs before I went down.

Now, there is part of the story you might want to interrupt. Please, don't. Hear me out. I awoke in elven camp. Chained yes, but healed from my wounds and treated well. I was their prisoner for about six months. At first I expected I was saved for interrogation or worse, but nothing untoward happened. I didn't see or feel bloodthirstiness or savageness or demonic influence or any other attribute usually associated with fey. I was taught their language by elder elf who is the only one I ever talked to. Others came with food or water or guarded me in short walks, but none ever spoke directly to me. So, you see, while I have no particular fondness for elves I lost that reaction to them you all showed in the tent. And yes, I greeted him in elven, but I assure you, that was formal form and not any warm welcome. I am, after all, a diplomat warrior. After the spring came and I was fully healed, I was released. Not once was I questioned about our military strength or subjected to spells. That is, that I know of.

After I returned I reported everything, EVERYTHING, I could remember and after battery of tests and divinations, Arrwuh came as representative of Light and I was cleansed and released to my duties.

I vowed vengeance for the death of my mentor and started tracking humanoids by their occasional attack, helpful divination every now and then along with Saying of the seers that says that my help will be needed. My way went always north. Until I met you I was starting to despair that I will never find anything worthy so far north.

OOC: sorry it is long and somewhat disjointed as I incorporated parts of JA's work into character history. It represents losing trains of thought in long winded story 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 8, 2008)

With the terse responses from the tribesmen, Finnian will retire to the tent arriving near the beginning of Vorian's tale. He listens quietly comparing Vorian's version with tales from other perspectives he has heard before.

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge-History 1d20+9=23, Knowledge-Nobility 1d20+9=13, & Bardic Knowledge 1d20+13=32 checks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Jul 8, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth, too, returns in time to hear Vorian's tale.  He listens quietly.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Listening and remaining silent with some difficulty the expressions pass on his face, excitement, disbelief, shock and finally a stunned look. At a couple of points he seems on the edge of interrupting, but at the end of the tale he says nothing but only considers. 

OOC: [sblock=DM]Does the story match what Bertrand knows based on the knowledge checks above?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2008)

Finnian
[sblock]You are familar with the fact that when the Light was incorporated and then the Knights of the Light there were many orders around....some died out, some merged, some were declared heretica and some just dwindled over time...so it is possible..based upon your knowlede[/sblock]

Bertrand
[sblock]While possible..Bertrand is for sure that given his knowledge of church history..suck interaction with elves and dwarves would put the knigts in sever disfaovr of the church and would lead to banishment or worse..[/sblock]

Jaroth
[sblock]Roll a d20 for me please[sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jul 9, 2008)

Anniston smiles gently.  "Thank you, Vorian.  You introduced Arrwuh before, but it has been a long journey.  Perhaps you can refresh us on the details again.  Exactly what sort of creature is Arrwuh and how did he come to travel with you?"

OOC: question for the DM:  My impression is that Arrwuh is an intelligent (extra-plannar?) creature of some sort.  Is Anniston aware if the church has any sort of regular contact with creatures like this?  Are there any sentient non-humans that the church acknowledges as acceptable?  Angels?  anything?


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 9, 2008)

*Arrwuh Sunshadow*

I am a Night Prowler, sometimes we are called Black Hounds, and it is often we are mistaken for creatures of baneful origin, when, in fact, we protect mankind and seek out evil predators to slay in the night. Our roots are on the plane of Elysium.

I came from Elysium when called to judge and cleanse young man that was guilty of association with fey. Since he showed no taint and association was involuntary he is deemed clean. Upon talking with him for some time and seeing his willingness to revenge his mentor, but at the same time gentle nature I feared he might stray from the path of Light in his quest for vengeance. I followed him and helped him where I could while assuring that he stays on path of Good.


Turning to Vorian

Sorry for this, Vorian, I never told you all reasons I followed you. Reasons I gave you were true ones, just not all of them. Regardless of such calculated start, I really am your friend. My observation showed me that you are dedicated to the Light and I have very little doubt you'd stay on the right path. Now, I'm here only to help vanquish evil.

To repeat description again:
Moon dogs resemble large wolfhounds. Their heads are slightly human in appearance and the creature’s forepaws are prehensile; the creature is quite capable of bipedal locomotion. Coloration is mottled dark gray with deep black predominating. Eye color is amber.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 9, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

OOC: Just to add something to Vorian's story:
When Justin Oldoak died and Vorian showed up later he was given a deed to small borderland keep of Oldoaks. He never visited, but it is there along with small following of faithful men.

At Arrwuh's words, Vorian frowns, turning slightly as if to go. Then he straightens and responds:
Arrwuh, I wouldn't be so sure I'd stay on the right path. If not for you, I'd be all alone on this search and hopelessness and desperation are not good traveling companions. I might be tempted in time to ever less noble methods to find out where the killer went. I'd like to believe that I wouldn't succumb to such temptation, but I nor anyone cannot be sure until I tried.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2008)

Anniston
[sblock]The church as a general rule would consider it to be heretical..only those involved with the ancient druids and or who have made agreements with evil forces (magic) have familars.........the church does belive in guardian angles/spirits and in the broadest context this could be seen as one..but you would have to really argue the position in an ecclestical court ......[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2008)

[sblock=For JA]
And what is the Church of Light's official position on the Tolgarien Knights? I want to be able to put together a good reponse here, but all that keeps coming to mind is "HERETIC!" And I really don't want Vadric to have to slay another PC. 
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2008)

Vadric
[sblock]That would be the position of about 80 perecent of the Church add in another 15 percent undecided and the remaing 5 percent with a somewhat open mind....The smaller orders and fringe orders are not really favored by the Church but if they have the blessing of the local bishop and authorities then they are tolerated within reason...You are not familar with the order per se but you do know that many orders were banished, exiled or even destroyed long ago over reasons of dogma....and besides you are consorting with another KNOWN HERETIC ....a druid .....and in the imortal words of rickey ricardo..you gonna have lots of SPLANNING to do when you get back[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2008)

Vadric listens to Vorian's story, his pleasant features completely devoid of emotion. You cannot even be sure if he is even hearing the words being spoken. Finally, the Knight of the Light speaks, his voice low. "Please excuse me, but I need some time to think on your words." He offers the gathered companions a slight bow, and then walks away from the group.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jul 10, 2008)

Anniston watches Vadrik leave, a slight look of concern on his face.  Then he turns back to Vorian.  "You have proven yourself to be a stalwart and worthy ally.  I believe your story and trust that the Light guides your path.  We are not in a court here, so I do not pass judgement, I merely choose to accept you at your word.  Under the circumstances it would be unchivalrous to do otherwise.  We, all of us, are in need of whatever friends and allies we can acquire for ourselves in this adventure and if there was any doubt before, then allow me to dispel them in my part by welcoming you into this company and offering my hand in friendship.  If I have done anything to offend you earlier then I appologize."  Anniston offers his hand to Vorian.

Anniston then addresses Arrwuh.  "I am not familiar with your kind.  But I have no reason to doubt your allegence to the Light.  I welcome you as an equal, both in my regard for you as well as my expectations of you.  I hope I will have an opportunity to learn more about you and your kind in the days to come.  For my part you are welcome in this company."  Anniston offers his hand to Arrwuh.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand considers the story and then moves to check on his men and horses having nothing to add for now.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 11, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

That is very noble of you, Anniston. However, I am prepared for battery of spell tests if any one of you has doubts. There will be no ill will as we have important task ahead and doubt is something we cannot afford. I will put my life in line for friends, comrades in arms and Four Lands. I can prove that Light still provides it's lesser miracles for my prayers.

I would not have it any other way, paladin of Light! You may be an example for your kind. You are order and good personified. BUT! You may choose to turn from righteousness and accept the consequences. You may even turn to the dark side. I cannot. I have no choice. This is who I am as well as what I am. And doubt of MY allegiance and loyalty will not be tolerated!

Easy, Arrwuh, we are among friends. I know I frustrate you sometimes, but these are noble people, accepting of our differences. When was the last time you could speak openly in front of so many? You might even get along with Vadric once you know each other.

Vorian smiles at his friend and then turns to include all present.
I apologize for Arrwuh's outburst. You understand, he is frustrated by almost constant acting he is forced to endure. And it's not easy for being of Good to be questioned constantly, although he is patient about it.

OOC: Arrwuh is neutral good and might find Vadric better companion the LN knight


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jul 12, 2008)

"Lady Vera and the fey Silverwood said they would meet us at our destination.  It is well they chose that path as I would not wish this manner of hard travel upon anyone."

"In the meantime, however, this gives us a chance to discuss our circumstances without them.  They have not petitioned to join our party and if they did I would be cautious to accept.  It is beyond me to discern the depths of their motivations.  Like DeSion, I believe that both Lady Vera and the fey wish to keep the book out of the hands of the Drakkar and that is fair enough reason to accept their help, but beyond that I cannot say."

"Vorian you say you have spent time with the elves and perhaps even find yourself thankful for their aid, but I believe that the elves live and treat with us humans behind many layers of motivation.  The actions percipitated by this motivation might be perceived by us from time to time to be benign, but we must not imagine that we begin to understand them.  I am not trying to lecture you, but rather I speak about our current contact with Silverwood."

"Jaroth, perhaps you can give us some insight as to the motivations of the Druids as you were trained in that tradition.  Also, please tell us how you have faired on this journey with the book.  Has it been difficult for you?  In time has the burden become more difficult, or have you become more accustomed to it?  Have you discovered any new features of the book or its affects upon you during this journey?  Have protection spells been of any use to bear it more lightly?"

"We must be united in our effort to protect the book from falling into the wrong hands.  We must be ever vigilant.  But we must also acknowledge that the nature of the book is one that can, and I believe will, corrupt a well-meaning heart.  We must stand together against the dark, but we must also prepare to defend one another against corruption."

"At this time we are in the darkness regarding what we should do.  I think I can speak for both Vadrik and myself when I say that we wish we could return the book to the south into the hands of the Church.  I know that DeSion would argue strongly against that course of action, and perhaps some of you here would argue against that action as well.  It is not clear yet what action is best.  I know there are risks of taking this evil artifact into the heart of the blessed Church.  I fear what curse we would bring upon the people there.  But I do not think we can stand indefinately against the Drakkar in the north here where there power is strong.  That is why I wanted to travel with these clansmen because we need to determine if they can be enlisted in the fight against the Drakkar."

"I would appreciate any other thoughts any of you might have on this matter."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"You raise several interesting points. I suspect DiSion has been more greatly effected by the book and would be loath to relinquish it to the church or to anyone. 

I do not think we should return the book to the church either, but for different reasons. Do you think they will welcome us and thank us? They will see us as tainted by the evil of the book and by our association with wizards, druids and elves. Make no mistake, our return to lands where the church holds sway will almost certainly lead to confinement if not death. 

Let us continue on our current path and see where it leads for now. We should be relatively safe from the Drakar within this camp.

As for Silverwood, church doctrine holds that it is better to drown than accept a rope from an elf. We are making a deal with the devil, indeed the courts of hell, to associate with the lady, DeSion, Silverwood and perhaps even these tribesmen. At least in the eyes of the church."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2008)

*Vadric Elareon*

Alone, and as secluded as he can make himself within the tribesmen's camp, Vadric thrusts _Warsong_ into the hard ground and kneels, wrapping his hands about the ebony sword's hilt. Facing the rising sun, the knight and priest begins to pray to The Light, asking for guidance and faith in these uncertain times.






*I actually describe Vadric as having curly hair, but I thought this pic captured his current feelings quite well.*


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jul 12, 2008)

"I hear what you are saying, Bertrand.  I agree that the Church will handle this case with great seriousness and great care.  In order to help ensure that we ourselves are not corrupted by the book and to minimize the risk to society we will be scrutinized and possibly confined until the correct disposition is reached.  The Church will take our actions here seriously just as we should take our actions seriously.  In this case we hold a great deal of responsibility in our hands and we will rightly be judged on how we handle that responsibility."

"We would do well to consider carefully the doctrines and disciplines of the Church for they will guide us in the darkness.  Unfortunately we are not in a position to consult with the Magesterium and so we must make our decisions the best way we can.  I have prayerfully considered the decisions we are making.  I am not infallible and so I may be making a mistake, but I believe we have been acting in the best interests of the Light, the peoples of the world, and of the Church."

"By returning the book to the Church we will put the book and ourselves under the jurisdiction of the Church.  I do not see this as a negative, but a positive.  It is exactly why I want to return to the Church with the book.  I am aware that taking the book into Church lands will bring evil into those lands.  But to not bring the book to the Church is to deprive ourselves of the wisdom and strength of the Church.  To willfully deprive ourselves of this wisdom and strength without sufficient reason would surely be inappropriate.  Though we are faithful and righteous men, the Church is guided by the Light to a greater degree than we and whereas we can choose wrongly, the Light will not allow the Church to fail."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 13, 2008)

OCC: Waiting on a d20 roll from Jaroth before i move it along...


----------



## Canaan (Jul 13, 2008)

*Jaroth*

_"Neither Lay Vera, nor myself, are druids, the way the Church understands druids.  We possess the gift of the Light.  Our Order is sworn to protect the races of the Four Lands.  To do so, the Order believes in the unification of all of the races.  We use our powers for that purpose.  That is why, I suppose, Lady Vera has befriended Silverwood.  He has obviously shown himself not to be a bad creature.  If he had done so, I doubt very much that Lady Vera would have befriended him, let alone bring him on this sensitive mission.

Notwithstanding that fact, we are apolitical.  As such, the Order has chosen not to interfere with your wishes for where the book will ultimately go, unless, of course, it should fall into the hands of the Drakkar.  My Order does not wish to cause an inter-border conflict or put itself in a position to defy the church.  It merely seeks to preempt a war that will surely come if the Drakkar get the power that is within this book.

I have not yet had a chance to study its protections and wards.  I shall begin that process immediately.  If any of you, Vadric or Anniston, would like to assist me in that effort, please feel free to do so."_

unmodified d20 roll = 6 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1661436/


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 13, 2008)

*Journey*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Listening to the story you become distracted by a discordant harmony that just seems to be  audible. As you try to isolate it you find yourself listening intently to the music. to late you realize that your senses and shields are being slowly lowered and you feel a dark presence trying to insert itself into your thoughts...Will save at dc 26 is you would please.[/sblock]

As Jaroth ends his comment you observe his face go white and sweat begin to bead is brow. Before you can think of anything see his head slump onto his chest and his breathing become heavily labored.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jul 14, 2008)

Anniston reacts immediately. "Firends, if you have any healing skill then please do what you can to assist Jaroth.  I will go get Vadrik"

Anniston runs to find Vadrik.  "Vadrik, Jaroth is suffering from some sort of attack.  Please come quickly!"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 14, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Grabbing his healer's bag, Bertrand moves quickly to assist. He calls light from his flail to illuminate the area and moves to assist the more skilled healers.

OOC: Healing Check (1d20+10=15)  Good enough to give a +2 to someone...


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 14, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Heal check on Jaroth (1d20+4=6) 

Vorian is torn on three sides, his paranoia kicking in and trying to decide whether to cast spell, run outside or try to help Jaroth directly. In the end he fumbles around Jaroth more getting in the way then helping.

Arrwuh, is he under attack? Do you see evil around him? If you do _dispel evil_, else just _lick_ him! It might do something to help him.

OOC: if he is attacked by evil spell Arrwuh will dispel it otherwise he licks healing 1d8=3 hp. Or easing the simptoms.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2008)

At Anniston's words, Vadric quickly moves to check on Jaroth.


*Heal +11*


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jul 15, 2008)

When Anniston returns he casts Protection from Evil on Jaroth.


----------



## Canaan (Jul 15, 2008)

*Jaroth*

ooc: I'll get you what you need tonight, JA.  By the way, I love the visual of Jaroth explaining how he is going to get right on those wards as he suffers an apparant anuerism!  lol!  Nice work


----------



## Canaan (Jul 16, 2008)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] Well so much for that!  Will save result was 22, rolled a 4 at invisible castle: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1664349/ [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 17, 2008)

OCC: Well have the fun of being a DM is being able to METAGAME on occasion .....or as someone once said.."Sometimes it is just fun to use a player who has set himself up for the next little dilemina...


For Jaroth
[sblock]summoning his strenght Jaroth finds himself just able to hang on to his own mind after a vicious assault...however he is aware that some darkness was able to slip past his shields........just as he feels he is losing control he senses the protective magic of the light beginning to surrond him and offer and additional barrier to the assault on his mind.[/sblock]

For Vorian
[sblock]yes the dog senses evil[/sblock]

Bertrand moves to see if there is any physical injuries only to discover there is none. The great hound by Vorian side begins to bay towards the slumped figure of Jaroth. Arriving next to Jaroth, annistons begins his prayer to the light to ward off any foul spirits. Vadric discovers that Jaroth seems to be slowly regaing his senses.

For Jaroth
[sblock]You are aware of the party around you and you slowly and very groggily come to your senses.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 17, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

He was under magical evil attack. I believe Anniston's barrier held it long enough for me to _dispel _it. But I cannot be sure.

Good work, Arrwuh. Thank you. Good thinking Anniston.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2008)

Vadric kneels next to the man, a hand on his shoulder. "Are you alright, Jaroth? What happened?"


----------



## Canaan (Jul 17, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth tries to lift his head and manages a whisper _I don't know_.

ooc: how does Jaroth feel?  Does he feel well enough to cast spells?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Holding his flail aloft, Bertrand keeps an eye out for any threats that might follow this strange attack.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 18, 2008)

Finnian pauses trying to compose his answer to Anniston when Jaroth gives his answer and has his attack. Finnian stays out of the way of the healers while studying the proceedings.

"I am not sure what just happened, but I believe we have just seen why we cannot take the Book back to the Church.

"Anniston, you say the Church will handle this case with great seriousness and care. Your faith does you credit, but that is not what will happen. Your superiors are far more likely to react with extreme prejudice and closed mindedness. They will not even take time to listen to our experiences. They are far more likely to either kill or lock us up the moment we mention the Book, and that will leave the Book unprotected in the heart of the land where there are many younger more malleable minds to corrupt.

"I do not say your superiors are not good men. I have no way of judging that as I have not met them. But our experiences, and the Book particularly, challenge the very way they have seen their faith and the way they have been taught for centuries. That is something most men and no organizations are willing to examine.

"I fear if we are to survive returning to your superiors then we must find a way to cleanse the Book and ourselves of the taint it carries. That may mean the eventual destruction of the Book. For now we must join our strengths together and fight any influences to try to pass this burden off to others. Only by carrying this burden through to a conclusion will we be able to return with a hope of having the Church listen to us.

"I know this may seem like a harsh condemnation of the Church, but it is what I have learned of human nature through my travels as a diplomat. My faith is in the Light, but it is not the Light that we must deal with. It is fallible men with all their fears and preconceptions which say to lock away or destroy us that we will have to deal with. I hope you can understand that distinction."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 18, 2008)

*Journey*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Much to his dismay Jaroth finds that he has lost half of his daily spells in the struggle...it is as if something was feeding off the prepared spells in his mind...Jaroth feels exhausted as if he just finished writing a 50 page research paper in one week .......it is a bone and mind numbing wearniness.....that is upon him[/sblock]

OCC: I need a will save from everyone but Jaroth  

Rolls 1-10
[sblock]Your character becomes psyotic and lashes out at the nearest party member either verbally or with an unarmed attack[/sblock]

Rolls 11-15
[sblock]your character becomes very parnoid and argumentative with another party member.......perhaps even to the point of slapping the pc or kicking a piece of furniture[/sblock]

Rolls 16-20
[sblock]Your charcter feels neglected and that no one is understanding his point of view.....feel free to sulk etc...[/sblock]

Rolls 21 -25
[sblock]your character senses a massive effort to manipulate the party coming from an outside source.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 18, 2008)

Vadric stands from Jaroth's side, ready to defend the Church and discuss the finer points of faith in the Light with Finnian. Then he feels the presence of the outside force trying to manipulate the group. His eyes narrow, and he holds up his hands. "My friends, I can sense something...some outside force trying to influence our behavior."


*Will Save: 30*


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 19, 2008)

Finnian sees the fuss being paid to Jaroth and the stern look crossing Vadric's features and moves to the bar. He pours himself a glass of wine and pointedly stands with his back to the others as he contemplates the next part of his argument while sipping the wine.

Will Save (1d20+11=19)


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jul 19, 2008)

Turning from Jaroth, Anniston listens carefully to his friend Finnian.  His demeanor changes visibly during Finnian's response.  Anniston's face shows a range of emotion, turning from visible concern about Jaroth's condition, to sadness as he hears what Finnian is saying, to disbelief as he hears more, and then finally to stunned shock as Finnian finishes.  Anniston looks as if he is trying to respond but simply cannot find the words.  

After Vadric stands and speaks his warning Anniston takes a moment to digest what Vadric said, looking as if he has trouble understanding the words.  Suddenly the expression on Anniston’s face changes to exasperation and anger and he turns on his friend Vadric.

"What?!? That's all you can say?  We are in an epic trial, perhaps the greatest of our lives.  Now, when we need the Church the most and the weak among us are loosing faith you banter with platitudes?  You say, ‘some outside force’?  Damnation and Darkness of course it is some outside force!  Our friend speaks the words of Darkness itself, the author of all lies, the destroyer of the world, channeled through that infernal book and you stand there and do nothing?"  Anniston slams his cudgel into the ground with frustration.  “We follow the Light.  If the others are too caught up in their own fear then it falls to us to give them strength and show them the way.  By the Light we must lead!”

will save (1d20+9=13)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 19, 2008)

*Snickering*

"I so love being a dm to a great group "


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jul 19, 2008)

OOC: By the way, where is this bar Finnian is sidled up to?  I think Anniston could use his own glass of wine just about now...


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 21, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Vorian's Will Arrwuh's Will (1d20+11=25, 1d20+9=22) 

Both Vorian and Arrwuh sense the attack from outside and look at each other in alarm.

OOC: Nobility domain ability, grants everyone who can hear Vorian +2 to saves for 1 round.

Friends, we are under assault! Cloak your self in faith and garner your will, distinguish your own thoughts from those of the Darkness. Draw your strength from our purpose, from group of friends, we are here together to stay against darkness and, by the Light, here we STAND against the Darkness!


Taking Anniston by the shoulders and stooping slightly to look at his eyes.

Anniston, listen! We know your Faith is unshakeable, you are among friends of strong faith. Vadric doesn't speak lightly. Shake off this influence!

OOC: JA, can Arrwuh dispel this attempt as spell or not? With Rally I tried to give everyone new sense of purpose and (hopefuly) another save...

OOC: no problem, JA, we wait. I assumed I'm free to act as I made good save...


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 21, 2008)

occ: Remember this is all occuring at the same time.........think great confusion and the others attemppting to calm you down etc should be considered in regards to your own characters roll...and yes this is meant to create havioc ..

Vorain, need to wait till eveyone posts to see if it is effective


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Standing and hurling his coffee cup to shatter against the bar, Bertrand echo's Vorian's words scornfully, "Friends of strong faith. You natter at each other like old women about the light and the dark. Bloody hogwash the lot of it. Did the light save my wife? Did the dark take her? Pah, she died and nothing anyone could do would save her. We'll join her soon enough and nothing we do will matter. That damned book will be the death of us all. Better to take up our arms and go out and die like men in the face of the Drakar rather than huddle in the frilly tent." He reaches for a bottle of brandy on the bar.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 23, 2008)

OCC:The bar is to the left of the main room it is on a large heavily carved side board........

Okay eveone needs to roll a will save once again adn intitative..


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jul 24, 2008)

Anniston turns on Bertrand and prepares to shoot back a stinging retort, then he hesitates as he begins to realize what is happening.

second will save (1d20+9=23)

init (1d20+1=21)


----------



## Canaan (Jul 24, 2008)

*Jaroth*

_"Gentlemen, pleeaase!"_  Jaroth begins in exasperated tone, placing hand on temple in a gesture of exhaustion and fatigue.  _"The hammers in my head are well enough alone.  They need no symphonic accompaniment by shattering mugs, raised voices and banging cudgels, thank you very much."_

_"I was assaulted by an insidious force.  It got through the wards and barriers created by my own will and magic.  Reveal the source of this influence Vadric!"_


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 24, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Vorian's Will; Arrwuh's Will (1d20+11=18, 1d20+9=29) 

OOC: add two to these rollls if Rallying speech worked


After shaking Anniston out of evil generated anger, Vorian turns toward Bertrand, but in doing so loses his focus.

"I do everything I can to help you, I put my self and my mission at risk for unknown group carrying an evil artifact. I help, but no one cares, all they can do is suspect me of foul play. It's hard to be a knight these days..."

Vorian goes to the bar and pours him self Jamaican Rum.

At the same time, Arrwuh's absolute certainty in his 'own self' repels the attack with ease. He starts weaving among shadows of the companions running from one to another and within seconds everyone is _protected from evil_.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 24, 2008)

*Journey*

OCC: Sorry guys the second post describing the results of your rolls did not go thru...here they are..please adjust your reactions if you would...

Rolls 1-15
[sblock]continue along the lines of your previous roll taking offense at what everyone is saying, belive they are lying or covering up etc and interperting physical actions of others in the worst light[/sblock]

Rolls 16 - 20
[sblock]somethins if not right but you are not sure if it is your fellow party memebers actions and they are just covering it up by saying it is someone else or if it truly is an outside force..you are very distrustful[/sblock]

Rolls 21-23
[sblock]you sense a darkness about the party and are unsure if it is them or an outside force....[/sblock]

Rolls 24 +
[sblock]You sense mocking laughter[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Jul 24, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Will save result is 34:  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1674035/

Jaroth casts greater dispel magic to dispel the enchantment affecting everyone.  Caster Level Check = 24: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1674037/


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 24, 2008)

*Journey*

OCC: I need a int roll from you Jaroth


----------



## Canaan (Jul 24, 2008)

*Jaroth*

ooc: Initiative = 8:  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1674149/


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2008)

*Vadric Elareon*

The force that is trying to manipulate he and his companions cannot overcome Vadric's incredible force of will. Sensing the mocking laughter, Vadric calls upon the power of the Light to protect himself and his comrades.


*
Will Save: 34 (What a waste of a natural 20!)
Initiative: 11

Cast Magic Circle vrs. Evil
*


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 25, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

OOC: Rhun, everyone is already under protection from evil (unless Jaroth dispels it )

Vorian's init (1d20+1=5) Arrwuh's init  (1d20+6=18)

Vorian remains at the bar turning so that none of his suddenly dangerous companions is behind his back. While his thoughts run around in his head, he is slow to perceive and react to new events.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2008)

*Bertrand*

OOC: Initiative and Will Save (1d20+3=14, 1d20+8=26)

Sudden realization dawns on Bertrand and he takes his hand from the brandy bottle and reaches for the flail at his hip. Holding it aloft he calls forth the light to illuminate any threats and perhaps offer some protection from the magical attack. "We are being mocked, laughed at my friends. Be firm in your resolve and friendship. Please forgive my own moment of weakness."


----------



## Canaan (Jul 27, 2008)

*Jaroth*



J. Alexander said:


> OCC: I need a int roll from you Jaroth




Not sure if you meant initiative or INT.  I gave you an initiative roll.  It was 8.

Int = 15 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1677678/


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 31, 2008)

Anniston 21
Arwrth 18
Bertrand 14
Finnian 11
Vadric 11
Vorain 8
Jaroth 8

Startled by the reactions of his compainos, Anniston remains quite while he processs the situation. The big hound by Vorian side begins to bay causing those in a foul mood to think perhaps he is also becoming aggressive. Bertrand makes his comment about being mocked while Finnian remains by the bar and continues to drink heaviley..Vadric begins a prayer to the light for relfe just as Jaroth begins his own incantion to dispell the evil. Vorain meanwhile also pauses to think a few moments before reacting..


I need a will power save from everyone this time a dc 23 but everyone gets +7 to their rolls due to the aid of their friends....this time the actions will become more indiviualized..


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 31, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Vorian's Will; Arrwuh's Will (1d20+18=38, 1d20+16=31) 

OOC: Natural 20! Har Har 

Vorian relaxes toward his friends and smiles at Arrwuh, beckoning him over.

"Thank you, friend. You did great."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bertrand*

OOC: Will Save (1d20+15=20)  Not quite there this time...


----------



## Canaan (Jul 31, 2008)

*Jaroth*

ooc: Will save = 29 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1683006/


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jul 31, 2008)

will save +7 vs DC23 (1d20+16=32)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2008)

*Whew...with a +21, and Vadric almost failed anyway. Will Save: 23*


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 11, 2008)

sorry guys....last week was a nightmare with seminars, training and clients....i will catch up today......


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 17, 2008)

The battle for wills having distracted the party, the tenison is broken by the sounding of war drums from the encampment.

OCC: Guys, I am so sorry for being remiss in moving his game forward...I got saddled with three new agents to train and they have made my mind a wasteland for sure...add seminars and training clasees to that and your dm has been way over worked  but in the end process mean more money for me  and as I am a greedy bas  tard...i really dont mind ..anyway for your patience give yourself one point to any ability score as a I be sorry and I promise to move this game to the front.....JA


----------



## Rath Lorien (Aug 18, 2008)

At the sound of the drums, Anniston pulls himself away from the drama unfolding among the group.  Steel decends over his face, masking whatever emotion was there but moments ago.  He hefts his shield and cudgel and heads for the door of the tent.  As he exits he yells a startling battle cry, unexpected the in the well appointed tent, "WE LIVE AND DIE FOR HONOR AND THE LIGHT!"

OOC: I hope you don't think we need to be bribed... but Anniton will take a +1 to dex.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 18, 2008)

OCC: Nope not a bribe  just a I be sorry.........


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 18, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Vorian shakes his head as drums begin to beat. He then takes _Palisade_ and _Orderbringer_ and exits the tent without word, Arrwuh at his heels.

OOC: I'll take +1 constitution bonus.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2008)

His mind having remained clear and free of the alien influence, Vadric is nontheless startled by the deep thundering of the war drums. The knight quickly pulls arming cap and coif up over his head, clasps his gorget, and heads outside, his helmet in one hand, and his shield in the other.


*+1 WIS for Vadric*


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"What now!" Still somewhat distracted by the strange mental attack, Bertrand gathers himself and steps outside calling Chaucer to heel.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2008)

*Last Call*

Waiting on a few others..i will move forward tomorrow..


----------



## Canaan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth sighs deeply.  _"I do not have the strength for a confrontation."_  He gets up wearily and follows the others.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 7, 2008)

*The Nomades*

Going outside the tent....the party sees numerous coloums of mounted horsemen and a few of infantry moving in the dircetion of the shelterd area. Following them appears to be numerous wagons and civilians as well as herds of livestock... following these columes appears to be a dark mass of blackness..........the nomades in the encampment appear to be setting up barriers and fires while others are mounting an appear to be going to the aid of the advancing columes


OCC: Okay guys i need you to harass me into posting i am easily distracted right now..and need to be shamed into just posting instead of waiting till i get home and then just falling asleep.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Pulling a spyglass from his bag Bertrand tries to get a better look at the blackness and the rear ranks of the columns. "What in the nine hells is that?" He mutters.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 9, 2008)

Anniston will attempt to assess the situation from the tactical perspective.  He scans the sky for flying enemies.  He attempts to determine where the party can do the most effective in the upcomming battle.

"Someone should go wake up DeSion.  It looks like we are going to need him."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 9, 2008)

*Tactical*

Peering thru his spyglass Bertrand discovers that the descending horde appears to be very similar if not the same to the creatures they fought so many weeks ago. The fleeing nomades appear to of the same tribe as their hosts.

Assessing the situation Anniston figures the civilians have about three hours on the mass of enemies. The nomades in camp are haistly preparing fire pits and trenches alont the rim of the sheltering hills from which to fight...several riders are going to the aid of the fleeing nomades while others are riding at speed to the northwest. Guessing from the movement...Anniston thinks that it is at best a 50/50 chance in a pitched battel.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 9, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Vorian also spends time observing tactical situation, taking time this time to asses potential threat not only from obvious enemies, but considers the attacks from this side of the trenches.

After finding the spot he would hit if had small force deployed behind enemy lines he shows it to Anniston and Bertrand to verify its vulnerability.

Anniston, Bertrand, take a look at that spot overthere. We could be vulnerable for surprise attack like one from the sea few days ago. We should talk to barbarians to put small band of warriors ready for quick movement watching our back.

Arrwuh, what do you see?

OOC: evil, invisible or magical auras and creatures are obvious to Arrwuh. His knowledge of demons could also gives us the edge 
Arrwuh's Knowledge (planes)(1d20+11=18); Knowledge (arcana)  (1d20+12=24) 
Arrwuh's Spot check (1d20+12=14)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2008)

Armed and armored for combat, Vadric stands ready next to Anniston and Bertrand. He offered up a quiet prayer to the Light, and then waited. When the darkness moved closer, the knight-priest would pray for the blessings of the Light, to aid himself and his companions should battle be joined.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 9, 2008)

After related what he sees through the looking glass, Bertrand takes a moment to confirm the likely places for a sneak attack and seconds Vorian's recommendation. "I wonder if they'll spare us a fellow or two. This battle looks mighty close as things stand. I suspect if there is another surprise it will fall to us to deal with it. If not then we should be able to turn the tide on the main battle." Bertrand looks over the battlefield and considers the enemy. "Where do you suppose we can cause the most trouble for the enemy?"


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 10, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

I'd say we need to strike at their casters or leadership whatever presents itself first.

But I think they will come to us, as we have The Book.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 13, 2008)

As preparitions are made for the defense something odd happens. The dark forces dont seem to be pressing their advace but more seem to be herding the civilians towards the valley where the party and the nomades are building a defensive position. Hours pass and the civilians begin to arrive and soon the small area is covered with livestock and humans. The foes begin to swing wide at this point so as to cove the valley on three of it's four sides.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"Looks like they mean to box us in. Do they have the numbers to effectively encircle us? We should do some scouting around the fringes and get an idea of their disposition before we are encircled. Anybody want to take a ride?"


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 15, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Me and Arrwuh can scout around on one side. Or even both at once. But we don't have numbers to prevent such a maneuver with so much civilians on the line.

Can onyone of you casters cast one of shelter spells? Maybe we can hide civilians or at least wounded ones inside while we fight? So we don't have to worry about teleporting enemies or stray fireballs.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 17, 2008)

Anniston looks around.  He studies carefully the side of the valley that the dark forces are not surrounding.  What is special about that side?  Is it a dead-end?  Are the dark forces trying to force us to move in a particular direction?  What lies in that direction?  If the answers to these questions are not obvious, Anniston will find and ask one of the tribesmen, preferably an officer or chief.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2008)

Vadric moves to question the civilians about the dark force, and to see what aid he might provide to them.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 19, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

We should do something! Arrwuh, go scout that open end of the valley, see if you can find something that would help us get civilians out or a reason why they want us there.

I'll go scout little bit to the right.

Here, Bertrand, if we need to gather quickly use this. Once sounded I'll be back as soon as possible. Arrwuh will come too.

Vorian hands small whistle to Bertrand and mounts Delilah riding right and toward the approaching darkness.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

*Bertrand*

With a nod, Bertrand slips the whistle into an inner pocket and swings smoothly into the saddle. He wheels his horse around and rides off to scout his side of the valley, his dog trotting at the horse's heels.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2008)

*The Refugees*

The party mounts it's scouting expedition and discovers that yes indeed they do have the numbers to effectively surrond you and that there are more coming in ...the open part you feel is a well baited trap to get you to move from the defensive poistion. During the few hours your are scourting and assessing the situation.....the tribesmen still contiue to work on a defensive position. Having dug the a trench and created a small breastwork along three 4 5'ths of the small enclousre they are now placing torches and digging fire pits that the part observed earlier...what appears to be shamamns are going about the area placing various powders etc..

for jaroth
[sblock]you observe the lead shaman using an uncommon item found here in the plains..misletoe[/sblock]

OCC: Sorry guys at a conferecne in col springs they have had us in training etc...that and the food and booze have almost put me into a coma


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2008)

OCC: anyone seen DRACO


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand reports what he has seen and encourages his people to pitch in where they can or stay out of the way and get some rest. 

He gathers with the others trying to figure out a strategy. "Is there any way we can do something offensive while our friends prepare their defenses?"


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 22, 2008)

*Strategy*

JA, we need a map of surrounding area and also, if possible, description of potential threats and possiblities of gerilla attacks while the attacks prepares (maybe on that wing of the enemy that is trying to ambush us?) or moving column still trying to get behind us?

I believe there are at least three strategist in the party and our combined might and inteligence, along with reasonably well known area should result in some damage to attackers...


----------



## Canaan (Sep 24, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth will _commune with nature_ to determine the presence and location of Drakkar or otherworldly beings in the area.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 25, 2008)

*I'm with Neurotic...we kinda need a map so we can discuss some tactical options.*


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 28, 2008)

Working on it


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2008)

*Thoughts*

Guys
Work has continued to kick my ass to the point that I am having to withdraw from many of the games i play in as well as actively looking into suspending many of my campaigns in the four lands...

Having said that...I will continue to post and run this one game.. perhaps because i am fondest of it and due to the patience and loyalty you guys have shown to the game...I will get it all back together this weekend and we will start afresh monday...once again i am so sorry for the last six months


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2008)

"We work before we play."

No need to apologize, JA. We've all been there. I suffered from more than my fair share of slow posting periods over the last year or two. And I'm sure I'll have them again. Real life comes first. I'm glad to hear the game will be back on track on Monday, though.  Vadric stands ready to smite the darkness with the power of the Light!


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 3, 2008)

*Yay*

Yay for one game !

It's a bummer when RL gets in the way of RPG, but such is life 

That said, don't forget the map. With specialy marked places where one person can stand in the way of thousands


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 3, 2008)

No worries.  I took advantage of the break myself.  Re-charged the batteries, etc.  No hurry, I'm ready when you are.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 4, 2008)

*Suggestion*

How about you roll Knowledge (Strategy) or some related roll modified for aid another from other PCs that have similar knowledges and then assign level of damage to enemy.

Let's say 
DC 10 minor skirmish or prevented obvious incursion;
DC 15 removed full squad or prevented hidden incursion
DC 20 disabled or re-routed one part of the army or saved number of civilians from harm

...
...
...
DC 40 removed major enemy spellcaster or protected our own shield from being dispelled 

All this by some clever use of terrain or quick strike force in strategic locations


Then you simply describe how clever we are 

I know this takes some from our own abilities, but for big battles it's hard to describe everything that might come handy especially since you cannot predict what can be important in some clever scheme we might come up with

And let us join major battle then...

In GURPS there are rules that govern major battles in which each character specifies how heroic he wants to be and then rolls two rolls one is survival the other is fame. If you take +2 to fame roll you take -2 to survival roll. And it's hard to pass without injury (you need to pass survival by 10 or more). This reflects the fact thta whole day of fighting has passed and even skilled characters will get wounded. And it's possible to be reckless and heroic and still wind up without fame and vice versa


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 10, 2008)

*Game restart*

Work has finally slowed and I have gotten all the trainees thru the proeccess so the games will restart November 17, 2008.........actually Scott got me intoxicated and shamed me into restarting at our lake retreat..

I will recap the adventure and advance the timeline somewhat to get the flow going again..but please no 10001 questions and actions I am needing to keep it kinda simple and st8 forward for the first few weeks...

JA


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2008)

And here I figured Scotley mentioned by offer of a bottle of Scotch!  Good to hear from you though, JA! You have been missed!


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2008)

You know, JA, you never invited me to play in this game, and I was too bashful to ask, before, but I'm all over that stuff now!  So can I play, too??


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 11, 2008)

*And away we go*

Despite the preparations the party makes, the vast host that encircles the encampment makes no move to engage or assault the defensive line. Much to the suprise of the party and the besieged plainsmen the host moves on leaving the encampment free after three days of passivly besieging them...

All attmepts at reconcionse are meet with failure as many scouts are returned dead and any type of magical scrying meets with an intense barrier that actively seeks out the scryer in order to deliver damage.

OCC: Spread the word to everyone I am back...especially Draco and Canan if you see them


OCCLet me think on this for the weekend okay Leif...if it is a no then later on once i get it back rolling then we will find a way  for you to enter the efforts of the doomed


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 12, 2008)

Anniston is also returning to join the doomed!

I have just a few questions that I could probably discern if I read through the back posts, but perhaps the answers are easy enough:

1.  What direction did we travel (roughly) to get to this encampment.
2.  From what direction did the enemy host arrive?
3.  What direction did the enemy host take when it left?
4.  Did the enemy host disburse, or did it stay together as it moved off?

Good to have you back, JA.


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2008)

J. Alexander said:


> OCCLet me think on this for the weekend okay Leif...if it is a no then later on once i get it back rolling then we will find a way  for you to enter the efforts of the doomed



OOC:  Understood.  Thanks, JA!


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 12, 2008)

*Still playing*

Glad to have you back, JA.

I assume there was reason for three day siege. We just will have to see what horror was summoned or who was killed or what ritual finished 

Is The Book still with us?


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 12, 2008)

1. What direction did we travel (roughly) to get to this encampment.
The party was traveling North North West to get to the encampment. A quick check of your geography show that you are moving away from the area called the Northlands into unknown areas..perhaps even a new continent or land bridge.2. From what direction did the enemy host arrive?
The host arrived from the west...3. What direction did the enemy host take when it left?
The host left to the south and east.
4. Did the enemy host disburse, or did it stay together as it moved off?
The host moved off as one unit.

Yes the book is still with you..


OCC: Glad to be back guys....i have really missed tormenting you


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 12, 2008)

*Geography*

Do I read your last post correctly? They are heading toward Four Lands...Borderlands.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2008)

As the host passes, leaving the encampment mostly unscathed, Vadric again withdraws the black and silver notebook from his pack and writes of the current happenings, including the direction in which the dark army is moving. He includes a warning in his writings, hoping that Patriarch Grappien receives the warning, and can send word to the Borderlands.

After finishing his writings, Vadric seeks out Anniston to discuss their situation. "This dark host worries me, my friend." says the Knight-Priest to his companion. "While they did not assault us, their presence as a force of evil cannot be dismissed. Still, I believe the tome to be our most pressing concern. We must continue to protect it from falling into the wrong hands until we can destroy it or otherwise mitigate its influence."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes they are headed in the general direction...


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2008)

OOC:  JA, if you don't mind, I'd like to have a character ready for easy insertion for whenever you get to a proper place.  I'm open to any suggestion for a character, or I'd also be willling to take over an established npc, if you have one that's about the right power level and in the right location.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 12, 2008)

*Character*

I think the guys are like 12th level...so think of something along those lines....the original creation guidelines can be found in Call to the 4 Lands....the original thread.


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2008)

OOC:  Do you have any suggestions about what sort of cheacter would be easiest for you to work in?  Any particular class/race/background or anything else that would make your life easier?


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 12, 2008)

No not really...just as with the original cast..keep it kinda simple


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2008)

Simple.  I can do simple.  Would a half-orc work?  How about a Half-Orc Ranger?


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes it could work but remember   they dont like orc's and elves much so be ready for a lot and i mean a lot of potiential problems.....

but on the selifsh side i love it...that way anniston and vadric can defend themsefl from the stake by saying when they consorted with foul folk at least they did not discriminate


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok, let me think about it some more.  Hmm, the half-orc is intriguing, but how about a halfling, dwarf, or half-elf ranger?  I know elves are not allowed but does that also extend to half-elves?  How would a half-elf be seen by society as compared to a half-orc?


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 12, 2008)

Nope no dwarves elves halflings or their variants.....for this game that is..the only game i have allowed those in is the colony for a specific reason..so your pretty much limited to human..human variatinos and perhaps a otherworld half something or something


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2008)

OK, but the Half-Orc is still permissible?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2008)

Leif said:


> OK, but the Half-Orc is still permissible?




*Man, here come another huge conflict. That half-orc better be able to do some 'splainin', or he is going to end up with Warsong in his gullet. *


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 13, 2008)

Leif, I welcome another player, but pay attention to JA's warnings.  This game world is not tolerant.

We had a ranger before (Bertrand) but have not heard from him since the re-start.  Do you have a list of the current characters?  This is the link to the gallery:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/178012-four-lands-gallery-heros.html#post3130159

You can also check the wiki, but the character info is not all there.

JA, do we have any word from Scotley, Caanan, or Draco?


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 13, 2008)

"Vadric, I agree that the book is our first priority.  I've done some soul-searching since the last time we talked.  I think the church is best suited to handle the book, but the church is close to high-population areas.  Given the nature of the book to twist our minds, I would hate to think what it would do in the southlands.  I disagree with Finian's reasons, but perhaps his solution is the best: keep the book far from the south until we can figure out a way to neutralize it.  If we cannot neutralize it then at least we can do everything in our power to keep it away from where it will do the most harm."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 13, 2008)

*Character*

Scotley will indeed be joining us he is just running behind.......

I will email draco and canan to see if they are willing........


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2008)

Rath Lorien said:


> "I disagree with Finian's reasons, but perhaps his solution is the best: keep the book far from the south until we can figure out a way to neutralize it.  If we cannot neutralize it then at least we can do everything in our power to keep it away from where it will do the most harm."





Vadric nods as he considers his companion's words, and runs a hand through the tangle of chestnut hued curls atop his head. The knight-priest's hair was beginning to get long; of course, there was small chance of finding a barber out here. He may have to use his dagger, and cut it himself. Shaking his head to clear such thoughts, Elareon came back to the matter at hand.

"While your concerns are certainly worth noting, I worry about the prolonged effects of the book upon us and our companions. I do not believe all of us have the willpower and faith to avoid falling to its influence, should we find ourselves exposed overlong."


----------



## Leif (Nov 13, 2008)

Leif, OOC:



Rhun said:


> *Man, here come another huge conflict. That half-orc better be able to do some 'splainin', or he is going to end up with Warsong in his gullet. *



Hehehe, point well-taken, Sir!  I had just come to basically the same conclusion on my own.  Guess that may leave me playing a vanilla Human Fighter.   Maybe a ranger? 




			
				Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> Leif, I welcome another player, but pay attention to JA's warnings. This game world is not tolerant.
> We had a ranger before (Bertrand) but have not heard from him since the re-start. Do you have a list of the current characters? This is the link to the gallery: EN World D&D / RPG News - Powered by vBulletin
> You can also check the wiki, but the character info is not all there.




Yes, Rath, I know JA's style very well.  But thanks for the warning -- it cannot be said too often!  And I think you will find that I already have characters in the RG for the Four Lands.  (Well, maybe just one now... not sure)  

Hmmm, if Bertand is still gone, then maybe a Ranger is just what you guys need?


----------



## Canaan (Nov 13, 2008)

*Jaroth*

The Elder Druid looks in the direction of the withdrawing forces, having attempted to scry their intentions and being treated with a painful headache for the effort, he merely watches them recede.

What was that group's purpose?  What happened within the tent to him and his friends?  Was it the book's influence or an outside force that was toying with them?  He needed answers, answers that he was having no luck finding elsewhere.

Then an idea occurred to him.  If it is his duty to try to turn the tainted spirit within the book, if the book's highest interest is self-survival, if the taint and be removed or limited and its continued existence poses a risk to others, his task is clear.

He looks around to see what the others are doing.  Satisfying himself that they are otherwise occupied, he slips into the tent, finding a private area.  He fortifies himself with his protective magicks and reaches into the satchel, pulling out the book that contains the tainted spirit.  He reaches out to the spirit within the book, to communicate with it....


OOC:  I'm baaaa-aaaack!


----------



## Leif (Nov 13, 2008)

*Another OOC question:*

How are you gents fixed for rogues, btw?  My thoughts are turning mostly to Rangers now, but perhaps a small slice of rogue would be in order, too?


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 13, 2008)

*The Great North*

OCC: Welcome Back Jaroth  ...wanna try and summon something......been way to long you know 

Lost in his thoughts, Jaroth is convinced that it is a combination of all of them yet none of them specifically. The auras are murkey and unclear at best leaving much chance.....

For Jaroth
[sblock]jaroth gets the feeling that what happens here will determine the pattern of events for years to come..that time and meaning have come to a crossroads to set the course for the next millenuim but instead of having only two choices there are at least 6 that he can halfway discern[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 14, 2008)

Whoo Hoo!  Caanan is back!  

Leif - it occurs to me (belatedly) that you probably know JA and his games better than I do!  I'm sure that whatever you choose will work out fine.  I imagine a ranger from the northern tribes would be easy to explain, but JA promises that Scotley will return soon and his character is a ranger/rogue. :-(


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 14, 2008)

"Then, Vadric, my friend, we had best get busy.  If your prediction is correct then we don't have much time.  I only wish I had a more specific suggestion of what we should do."


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2008)

Rath Lorien said:


> Whoo Hoo!  Caanan is back!
> Leif - it occurs to me (belatedly) that you probably know JA and his games better than I do!  I'm sure that whatever you choose will work out fine.  I imagine a ranger from the northern tribes would be easy to explain, but JA promises that Scotley will return soon and his character is a ranger/rogue. :-(




OOC:  Honestly, I don't think any mortal can fathom the inner workings of JA's ponderous brain!  But, thanks for pointing out Scotley's chosen career path.  I don't know, then, would another plain old fighter be of use to the party?  Or, perhaps Scotley wouldn't mind having another Ranger around?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2008)

*A quick look at the Rogue's Gallery Gallery of Heroes indicates the following:

-Original Group-
Anniston Van Aalorn, Paladin 12
Jaroth Urkas, Sorcerer 7 / Eldritch Druid 5
Vadric Elareon, Cleric 12
Finian Douglas, Bard 8 / Swashbuckler 3 / Lyric Thaumaturge 1
Bertrand Brookmead, Ranger 8 / Rogue 4

-Late Comers-
(Ethandrew's PC) 10th level Sorcerer ?
Vorian Tolgar, Cleric 3 / Fighter 4 / Tolgarien knight 3

Also, I believe JA has been starting the newcomers a couple levels behind the rest of us, but he'd have to verify that.

I'm fairly certain that Ethandrew is gone, and I'm not sure about Dracomeander and his PC Finian...with that said, we are a fairly balanced group, so you can probably get away with playing just about anything.
*


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2008)

*Bertrand is back!*

Bertrand returns from scouting the former encampments of the encircling horde, he and his dog come back after trying to learn all they can from what was left behind. 

OOC: Leif, I shall not object if you add some more Ranger to the mix. If you do play a half-orc though a barbarian might be more fun.


----------



## Leif (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok, here's the wildest thing I could come up with.  A second level Barbarian-turned-wizard 1 who then opts for the rest of his levels as a Wild Mage, so --
Barbarian 2
Wizard 1
Wild Mage 9

His mother was a well-known planar traveler and wizard, so he has been dedicated to study of the planes, the arcane, and spellcraft for his entire life.  And, of course, he was born to be a wizard, so he'll have Magical Aptitude as his very first feat.  Will that work, or have a found one that makes Mike's characters look mild?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2008)

*A half-orc and a wizard? Wow...I foresee him dying swiftly beneath Vadric and Anniston's blades...*


----------



## Canaan (Nov 15, 2008)

J. Alexander said:


> OCC: Welcome Back Jaroth  ...wanna try and summon something......been way to long you know
> 
> Lost in his thoughts, Jaroth is convinced that it is a combination of all of them yet none of them specifically. The auras are murkey and unclear at best leaving much chance.....
> 
> ...




For DM
[sblock] What are the 6 choices he can discern? [/sblock]

OOC: Hopefully, Jaroth has learned his lesson on summoning primordial gods in the lands.   But probably not....

For DM
[sblock] Also, by my calculations, Jaroth has enough xp to be 13th level, partially due to the item familiar giving him a 10% xp bonus.  If there is no objection, I'd like to level him. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 15, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *A half-orc and a wizard? Wow...I foresee him dying swiftly beneath Vadric and Anniston's blades...*



Hey, I didn't say that's what I was GOING to do, I just said it was "the wildest thing I could come up with."  Pretty accurate, wouldn't you say?  But, after a little further study, I'm now considering a Monk 5, Holy Liberator 3.  So.  Ok, pick apart that choice now!   (j/k Rhun.  Lighten-up Tough Guy!  )


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

OOC: Vorian is actualy leveled to Tolgarien Knight 4 and yes he started 2 levels behind.

OOC2: JA, is three days of relative quiet enough that he can use his third level rune now?

Vorian scouted over three days period all around, sometimes with Bertrand, sometimes with barbarians and some time only with Arrwuh.

Once the host broke away he checks upon survivors and then comes to Jaroth into the tent. 

Is The Book still safe? They didn't leave because somehow they got it without us noticing it?

After noticing weary expression on Jaroth's face:
Do you need some assistance? Healing? Maybe advice from me or my celestial companion? Do you feel safe from that book? It might be wise if you keep company in case that attack happens again.

Depending on Jaroth's answer:
I'll leave you now. Feel free to come to me if you need anything. And thank you for keeping Delilah's secret.

After he left:
Arrwuh, go etheral and keep an eye on Jaroth. Keep him safe from evil and call if something happens.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2008)

Leif said:


> Hey, I didn't say that's what I was GOING to do, I just said it was "the wildest thing I could come up with."  Pretty accurate, wouldn't you say?  But, after a little further study, I'm now considering a Monk 5, Holy Liberator 3.  So.  Ok, pick apart that choice now!   (j/k Rhun.  Lighten-up Tough Guy!  )




*I can't find anything wrong with a Monk/Holy Liberator...and you wouldn't tell me to lighten up if you knew what JA had put my PC through so far. *


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2008)

*Does anyone happen to have the link to the original IC thread? I'm updating Vadric's recent background for the fun of it, and there are a few details that I can't remember...*


----------



## Canaan (Nov 15, 2008)

Neurotic said:


> OOC: Vorian is actualy leveled to Tolgarien Knight 4 and yes he started 2 levels behind.
> 
> OOC2: JA, is three days of relative quiet enough that he can use his third level rune now?
> 
> ...




"_The book remains.  I am fine.  Thank you for your concern, Vorian.  I just need some sleep._"  He smiles and nods at Vorian's thanks.


----------



## Leif (Nov 15, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *I can't find anything wrong with a Monk/Holy Liberator...and you wouldn't tell me to lighten up if you knew what JA had put my PC through so far. *



OOC:  Aww, Poow Woonie!  I'm sure that what JA has done to you is just hideous.  That mean ol' DM!  And he's so SWEET to everbody else!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *Does anyone happen to have the link to the original IC thread? I'm updating Vadric's recent background for the fun of it, and there are a few details that I can't remember...*




http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/178051-four-lands-great-north.html

It is now in my signature thread as well.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 16, 2008)

For Jaroth
[sblock]1. The book falls into enemy hands and darkness consumes all
2. The book remains hidden and the dark and light engage in a war that last over 100 years.
3. The book is taken by the light and a new holy war is called for.
4. The book falls into the hands of the fey and the racial wars begin once again as both the dark and light try to take it by force of arms.
5. The book becomes lost and all is left to chance.
6. The book is destroyed and all is lost.

Yes you can level up[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 18, 2008)

OCC: What is the third rune?


With the dark forces withdrawel, a fesitve but cautious spirit takes hold of the plainsmen and their somewhat reserved demeanor is broken with the occaisonaly laugh and smile. Women are soon seen cooking  with men butchering several cattel as if preparing for a feast.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Ordering his men to lend a hand any way they can with the feast Bertrand asks that the others join him for a brief discussion. "I like this not at all. If their object was the book why depart? I can think of only three reasons, there is another threat or prize they have chosen to address, it is a ruse intended to lull us into complacency or there is some decent in their own ranks. The first two we can address by effective scouting, observation or divination. The third we can only address by learning more about them. I would suggest we parley with our hosts again and see what else they might know about the enemy. Perhaps Jarroth's friends can tell us more as well. If any of you have heretofore untapped resources of knowledge or information now is the time to call upon them."

OOC: Did Bertrand learn anything from examining the positions recently abandoned by the enemy?


----------



## Canaan (Nov 18, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Having communicated with the Book and using his druidic magicks to divine the threads of probability that lay before him, he sets his jaw, having made up his mind.

Putting the book back in teh satchel and slinging it once again over his shoulder, Jaroth rises and departs the tent.

Once outside, he approaches the others, Bertrand, Anniston and Vadric, Finnian and Vorian.  A grim but determined look is on his face.  _We are at a crossroads.  And I have determined my course.  I would like to meet with you to discuss it and to offer you the opportunity to join me on my journey.  Let's meet in the tent in five minutes._


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 18, 2008)

For Jaroth
[sblock]Love it love it love it......gald to have you back[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2008)

Vadric raises an eyebrow at Jaroth's words, but says nothing. His only response is a nod, confirming that he will meet the druid in the tent in a few minutes.


----------



## Canaan (Nov 18, 2008)

*Jaroth*

ooc:  Yeah, heheh.  Just moving things along 

*SUPER SECRET FOR DM ONLY....NO PEEKING!!!*
[sblock] Is there some deep, dark place in The Four Lands in which nobody dares tread for fear of live and limb or their immortal soul, someplace so scary or so desolate, that nobody would ever go there?  And under that place, is there some locale, so sturdy, so protected, so rooted in the earth that it would withstand the strongest earthquake?  If so, does Jaroth know of it by myth or rumor?  If so, what is the name of that place? [/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 19, 2008)

Anniston shows no outward reaction to Jaroth's announcement.  He merely follows Vadric into the tent.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 19, 2008)

*Vorian untapped resources*

Vorian nods "We'll be there."


Distancing himself from others he calls softly and sounds his whistle summoning Arrwuh. 
Arrwuh, come back please.
Do you see some solution for neutralizing the book. Can you confer with others of your kind? Is there anything on this world that you know of capable of destroying or protecting the book from evil hands? Is there some lost temple in some remote region of the world or powerful guardian bound to location that you know of and that our people lost knowledge of.

Or is there a way that several of us use combination of your dispel evil or banishment along with Jaroth's and Anniston spells or some ritual we could attempt even if it requires exotic components.

OOC: Arrwuh has Knowledge (arcana) +12; all others knowledges at +11
OOC: additional hints? hint hint


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 19, 2008)

For Jaroth  - other players read only on pain of instant blue bolts from heaven and being dipped in nair by a mangy troll

[sblock]Yes ineed you do know of one...it is called the Fortress of Blance...rumored to be in the far north....a place guarded by agents of good and evil of terrible power...a place that was built by ancients several thousand years before the formation of the light...a place of great natural power........both arcane and divine....[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 19, 2008)

Bertrand nods, obviously wary, but he makes his way to the tent.


----------



## Canaan (Nov 20, 2008)

*Jaroth -- The Discussion*

OOC: I think I saw somewhere that Finnian has not yet returned.  I'll begin, assuming he agreed to attend this meeting.

Jaroth motions for the others to sit at the table.  When they are seated, he invokes a _private sanctum_, followed by a _repulsion_ field (against evil creatures) that encompasses the tent.  

He sits and begins.

_I have struggled mightily with what to do with this book.  And I have come to a decision after much analysis and sould searching.  This decision therefore comes from my mind, my heart and my soul.  And whether you agree with it or not, I hope you treat my decision with the respect that such a decision deserves.  On the subject of respect, I wish to address what some of you may be thinking at this moment: that I disrespect you and our friendship by not involving you in this decisionmaking process and by merely assuming that the decision is mine to make.  I assure you that no disrespect is intended.  The Book has fallen to me as its guardian, whether willingly or not.  It was I who first held it.  It is I who has been assailed by it.  It is therefore I who hav the most to gain or lose by any decision as to its fate.  In fact, my very soul is held in the balance while we await decision.  For the consequences of any action taken will fall to me.  Any affect this book may eventually have on you (which we have begun to feel) is merely as a result of your proximity to me and your continued friendship with me.  That is why I give all of you this choice.

Before I begin, understand that I require all of you to come to this table with open minds, open hearts and open souls.  We find ourselves at a crossroads, a place where our decisions transcend the dogma and values of our faiths and our religions, a place where only our own morality can guide us.  I ask that you shed your sense of duty, of honor, of loyalty to clan, country or god and answer a higher calling, that of Truth.  Please hold your comments until I have finished, as all will become clear by the end.

First and foremost I wish to convey to all of you that my decision was in no way tainted by my Order or its political motivations or lack thereof.  Before she left, Lady Very informed me that my Order has officially left the decision to me, for which I am grateful.  

Second, as we all know, the spirit within the Book cannot be redeemed.  It is a wild presence, one without morals, without a concept of good or evil, light or dark.  It merely IS.  In many ways, it is a child without self control, prone to lash out without thought.  In this way, it can be manipulated by events, and its existence has been previously manipulated toward evil, which has formed the basis of this spirit's personality.

Third, we know that if it falls into the hands of the Drakar, it will give them more power than we can imagine.

Based on these facts, I needed to obtain additional information about the Book and the effect it would have should it fall into the hands of various nations or factions.  The following is what I have been able to discern:

1.  If the Book falls into the hands of the enemy, Darkness will consume The Four Lands.  the Light will fall and all will be lost.

2.  If the Book remains hidden a war between the light and the dark will ensue for a hundred years.  Thousands if not millions will die on both sides.

3.  If the Book is taken by the Light, a new holy war will be called for and Thousands if not millions will die in the zealous attempt to purge the land of all that the Light (rightly or wrongly) perceives evil.

4.  If the Book is given to Silverwood and falls into the hands of the fey, racial wars will begin and thousands or millions will die as the forces of the light and the dark try to take it back.

5.  If the Book becomes lost, all will be left to chance.

6.  If the Book is destroyed, I fear a cataclysm that will wipe out all of The Four Lands.


In your hearts, you all know that the Dark cannot be allowed to possess the Book, as slavery, death and destruction will result.  That's an easy one.  

But through the filter of Truth, you must also know that should the Church possess the Book, another evil will result.  A righteous, unyielding evil, laying low all of those people of The Four Lands who do not wish to see the Light, yet are not in the Dark.  Those that do not profess the doctrines of the Church, yet live a life of goodness and charity, nonetheless.  The Church, left unabated will crush the life out of any detractors, even if those detractors merely protest out of their own sense of what is good and right.  And who is to say that those people would be wrong?  The Church is not for everyone.  But a Holy War, bent on making The Four Lands in its image, weathering no protesters, as Templars march and Inquisitors torture alleged blasphemers with impunity will work a terrible evil on the Lands.  While the Church's servants think they are doing good, intolerance without accountability, a tyrannical majority obliterating the rights of those that are, or are merely perceived, different will result.  Under Church leadership, countless lives will be snuffed out all in the name of the Light.  That will be the fate of the lands should the Book be given over to the Church.  You have all seen it in the past and you all know it is within the power of the Church to make it happen.

Hiding the Book with my Order or giving it over to the elves will have likewise dire consequences.  The Light and the Dark will struggle to obtain it, obliterating my order or the elves and many of the forces for Light and Dark in the process.

Destroying the Book will destroy everything.  That is no option at all.

The only choice, then, is the one I have made.  The Book must be taken out of play.  It must be lost to antiquity.  There is a place, a place of terrible ancient power, power of both Good and Evil, dediated to neither and guarded by both.  It is a place of natural power, ancient even at the birth of the Light.  It is the Fortress of Balance.  Only here will the Book be safe, as both the Light and the Dark will have the Book and it will be used by neither.  It will serve only Balance.  Balance is the only force that keep both the Light and the Dark from coveting the Book.  It is the third of the three great powers (Light, Dark and Balance) and the only of them that does not pursue an active role in The Four Lands.  I have divined that taking the Book to this place where it will be lost to antiquity is the only course that will not result in millions of deaths being laid upon my conscience.

It is therefore to this place, deep in the North, where I will travel.  I would have you come with me, help me make this journey and save the world the strive that would otherwise come to it.  But I leave that decision to you._


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2008)

Vadric stands, frowning. A hint of anger plays over his features, but with a deep breath he seems to calm himself. "Jaroth, you seem to forget who your companions are," says the cleric quietly. "I am Vadric Elareon, Knight and Priest of the Light, Military Attache to the Patriarch of Eastland. And here I stand, listening to you blashpheme the Church, and the Light itself, with your words. The Church that I have dedicated my life to, and the Light that I have given my very soul to. You cannot ask me to turn my back on my faith, on my beliefs." The cleric moves to the sideboard, and picks up a bottle of amber colored whiskey. He holds it up to the light, examining the color, before turning his gaze back to the druid. 

"I do not seek war. Wars should only be fought as a last resort, when other avenues have failed." The knight pours a few fingers of the liqour into a glass, and takes a sip of it as he considers. "But in the matter of Light and Dark, war is often the only choice. You speak of balance, but in my experience those that stand for such things do so because they lack the commitment and devotion to align themselves with a cause. I stand for the Light, and fight for the Light, because otherwise the Darkness would envelop all. I am the shield that defends the innocent in the night. I am the sword that keeps the shadows at bay." The cleric takes another sip of the liqour. "I do not believe that the Church would start a holy war that would kill millions if the Tome was to fall into their hands. While I can certainly agree with you that some in the Church are corrupt, the vast majority of us are men of honor, men of wisdom, men of Light."

Vadric turns to look at Anniston before continuing, reassured by the fact that he has at least one companion of unshakeable faith within the group. "I make the assumption that you have divined this information about the Tome through the powers that you have at your disposal. How are we to know that the Darkness has not tainted what you have learned? Perhaps the forces of evil are steering you in the wrong direction, in a direction that serves their purpose. Or perhaps the power of the Tome itself has corrupted what you have learned." The cleric finishes his drink, allowing the others to dwell on this thought for a few moments. He sets the glass down on the bar with a clank.

"You are not the only one here who has the power to divine answers from beyond, to see the future, or possible futures, as it may be. Before I make any decisions on how I am to proceed, I request a recess. I shall pray to the Light, and my faith shall lead me down the path to enlightenment. If the answers I find there are the same as what you have learned, then we can be sure that your conclusions are correct, and that the Darkness, or the Book, isn't trying to misdirect us. I think this is only fair, and perhaps the only way to make a wise decision here..."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 20, 2008)

Anniston listens to Jaroth with his head bowed, as if praying silently to himself.  After Jaroth is finished he will discuss the matter with the group, saying the following.

OOC:  I assume that much of this conversation will happen back and forth, but I will put it all together here in one long post.

“Jaroth, I cannot contest that the book is primarily your burden to bear and so I concede that you are chosen for this task.

That being said, you are wrong to take this burden entirely upon yourself.  If you attempt to bear it alone, and without our counsel, your mind will be consumed by it and your soul will be destroyed by it.  You carry the book, but you are not alone.  I believe you will fail if you try to carry the book alone.

You have asked us to accept your decision and accompany you as a friend and a trusted companion and I respond to you in like manner.  But take care to mark these words: I have sworn an oath to the Church and to my order and so I will not foreswear myself to you.  I will not be commanded by you nor will I be treated as a henchman.  The book is carried by you, but the book is not yours.  I do not accept that decisions about the book will be decided by you alone.  I believe that you are called to carry the book.  I believe that the rest of us in this company are called to protect and support the bearer of the book.  I believe that none of us can complete our task without the others and toward this end I am eager to hear what each person has to say.

I accept your proposal to take the book to the Fortress of Balance.  But I accept it for different reasons than the ones you proffer.

At the end of time the Light will prevail in its battle with the Darkness and the world will be remade in glory.  Nothing in the heavens or on the earth can change that future, not even the book.  There is no Force of Balance acting as the third leg of a cosmic stool.  The universe is not stable.  There will be a winner and there will be a loser.  In the end there will be no balance.  Those who attempt to achieve balance can only serve one side or the other in a futile attempt to delay the final conclusion.  Those who seek to balance the Light against the Dark do not wield a third force.  They can only exert influence by using the currency of the universe and that currency can only be aligned to Light or Dark.  At the end of time, when the victory of the Light is complete, the advocates of balance will find themselves serving the Darkness in a misguided attempt to retain what never was and can never be.

But confidence in victory does not absolve us of our responsibilities.  The battle is being fought and so also we must fight.  Since the book is consumed by the Darkness and cannot be destroyed then I agree with you that neutralizing it in the Fortress of Balance appears to be the best plan.

I will respond to the six paths you offer us:

1. If the Book falls into the hands of the enemy, Darkness will consume The Four Lands. the Light will fall and all will be lost.

I do not agree that the Light will fall.  But it is certain that the Dark will increase and we agree that this must be avoided at all costs.

2. If the Book remains hidden a war between the light and the dark will endure for a hundred years. Thousands if not millions will die on both sides.

This is what we are doing right now.  The battle is being fought and so also we must fight.  I want to neutralize the book.  It seems that the best way to do this is to take the book to the Fortress of Balance.

3. If the Book is taken by the Light, a new holy war will be called for and Thousands if not millions will die in the zealous attempt to purge the land of all that the Light (rightly or wrongly) perceives evil.

The Light cannot and will not lead the Church astray in matters of faith and morals.  However, I believe the book will serve the forces of evil wherever it is, even if it is in the hands of the Church.  I do not wish that curse upon the Church or upon the people of the southern lands.  I would rather loose the lives of millions in an honest fight than to risk loosing one soul due to the influence of this evil book.

4. If the Book is given to Silverwood and falls into the hands of the fey, racial wars will begin and thousands or millions will die as the forces of the light and the dark try to take it back.

Agreed.  Nothing good can come of this.

5. If the Book becomes lost, all will be left to chance.

In other words, the book cannot be lost forever.  Eventually it will be found and this cycle will repeat itself until one of the other paths is taken.

6. If the Book is destroyed, I fear a cataclysm that will wipe out all of The Four Lands.

In other words, it is not possible to destroy the book.  If the Light should choose this book to be the catalyst of the end and remaking of the world then nothing we do will stop it from happening.  But I must assume this is not the case, ergo it cannot be destroyed.

Friends, I believe our course is clear.”


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 20, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*



Canaan said:


> _
> Before I begin, understand that I require all of you to come to this table with open minds, open hearts and open souls.  We find ourselves at a crossroads, a place where our decisions transcend the dogma and values of our faiths and our religions, a place where only our own morality can guide us.  I ask that you shed your sense of duty, of honor, of loyalty to clan, country or god and answer a higher calling, that of Truth.  Please hold your comments until I have finished, as all will become clear by the end.
> _




You ask for much Jaroth. I am open minded, but I'm still priest of the Light, Knight protector of the Lands and man of honor. That is not somethin you just shed like snake sheds her skin.

However, I'm willing to talk this out and I'll try and address your requests in order.



Canaan said:


> _
> Second, as we all know, the spirit within the Book cannot be redeemed.
> _



This ties to the story that the book itself cannot be destroyed. But what if it is possible that we take spirit out of the book, destroy the item and then release the spirit? Or have it imprisoned instead of the book?



Canaan said:


> _
> 1.  If the Book falls into the hands of the enemy, Darkness will consume The Four Lands.  the Light will fall and all will be lost.
> 
> 2.  If the Book remains hidden a war between the light and the dark will ensue for a hundred years.  Thousands if not millions will die on both sides.
> ...



I agree that the book may not fall to hands of the Dark or Fey. For even if not all Fey are soulless abominations...sorry Vadric, Anniston, it's just hard to generalize on so grand scale...they WOULD use power of books magic and that would lead to more strife with Four Lands which ultimately would lead to conflict which would strenghten The Dark.

The Book was hidden until now and we were at war. Nothing changes except maybe that it would become more public.

I disagreed earlier with going to the Church with it, not because I believe us superior in strength or wisdom, but because I don't want to see it's curse spread through center of Four Lands. And I stand by that decision.



Canaan said:


> _
> Destroying the Book will destroy everything.  That is no option at all.
> _



This is one I disagree with. You don't know what will happen. Even if some major catastrophe occurs people will survive. If we can make destruction of the Book occur at some remote region or even completely outside boundaries of our existence we could alleviate some of the backlash.

You profess that The Book didn't influence you thinking, but you shy away from any mention of anything that might bind it or limit it's influence such as redeeming or capturing it's spirit or destruction.



Canaan said:


> _
> The only choice, then, is the one I have made.  The Book must be taken out of play.  It must be lost to antiquity.  There is a place, a place of terrible ancient power, power of both Good and Evil, dediated to neither and guarded by both.  It is a place of natural power, ancient even at the birth of the Light.  It is the Fortress of Balance.  Only here will the Book be safe, as both the Light and the Dark will have the Book and it will be used by neither.  It will serve only Balance.  Balance is the only force that keep both the Light and the Dark from coveting the Book.  It is the third of the three great powers (Light, Dark and Balance) and the only of them that does not pursue an active role in The Four Lands.  I have divined that taking the Book to this place where it will be lost to antiquity is the only course that will not result in millions of deaths being laid upon my conscience.
> 
> It is therefore to this place, deep in the North, where I will travel.  I would have you come with me, help me make this journey and save the world the strive that would otherwise come to it.  But I leave that decision to you._



You said yourself that hiding the Book leaves everything to chance. What if by some foul chance right at our heels come party of powerful Drakkar maybe heeding the call of the Book and they take it from this fortress? What if some purely random event takes it out of the fortress into unsuspecting hands of some wondering soul?

What you are saying is that this will delay inevitable and any deaths that happen later will be laid at some other mans conscience. 


Now, that said, I'll travel with you, not as hired muscle, but as protector and hopefuly, a friend. BUT! I'll wait to see result of Vadric's divination and I'll confer with Arrwuh and in my simple ways with Lady Chess before I commit totaly. I'm ready to protect you and keep the book safely out of reach, but I won't go against my faith or morals and will oppose you if you start behaving as if the end justifies the means. I don't want to say that you will do such thing, just that such burden might create tension within and without and temptation to go easier route might be stronger then otherwise it would be.

You may be lone carrier of The Book, but you are NOT lone bearer of it's burden. Allow us to help and be strong.

OOC: being only 3rd level cleric, Vorian has acces to few divinations and augury is not likely to yield more answers than Vadric's more powerful ones. BUT, augury has one advantage: it's clear yes/no/i don't know answer


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2008)

Neurotic said:


> OOC: being only 3rd level cleric, Vorian has acces to few divinations and augury is not likely to yield more answers than Vadric's more powerful ones. BUT, augury has one advantage: it's clear yes/no/i don't know answer





*Actually, it is commune that provides the yes/no/unclear answer (and allows Vadric to ask 12 questions). Augury provides weal, woe, weal AND woe, or nothing, works for only one question, and can only "see" up to a half hour in advance.*


----------



## Canaan (Nov 20, 2008)

*Jaroth -- The Discussion*

OOC: Just waiting on Bertrand and maybe Finnian before I respond.  Also, it sounds as though some of you thought Jaroth believes you to be just hired muscle or henchman.  that's incorrect.  You would glean from his demeanor that he truly views you as friends and companions and wants you to come with him and help him with this burden, but he fears consigning your souls to his fate.  And for that fear is what gives him this determination that his path is clear.  I'll try to roleplay this more with my next response.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 21, 2008)

OOC:  I trust that neither you (Canaan) nor Jaroth meant to imply that Jaroth was the leader and the rest of us are just henchmen.  Anniston responded strongly because Jaroth made what seems (to me) to be bold declarations of the "take it or leave it" variety.  In any case I am enjoying the discussion and look forward to your next post.  If I have misunderstood you then Anniston will happily recant in my next post.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 21, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

I took it that 'comanding' way because of the part leave you faith, honor, whatnot and follow.

I don't think that was the intent, it's sometimes hard to put those feeling purely into words, that's one of drawbacks of PbP...

No problem, we'll remedy it in next posts


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand waits in silence as the others have their say. "On one level I wish the book was your problem and that I could just go back to my little piece of land and raise horses." He sighs and takes a drink of water. "However, I know that our dammed book has a hold on me as well. I'll await the results of Vadric's divination before I commit to this Fortress of Balance, but I am friend to all of you and I will see this through. I've seen the pain of war up close and suffered terrible loss. I would not chose any path that will lead to certain war." He gestures at the entrance to the tent. "You've left one or two critical point out of your otherwise well reasoned analysis. What of deSion? He sees the book has the property of his family and he is almost certainly caught more tightly in its grasp than any of us, even you Jarroth. You've said the book and the spirit within it is irredeemable. And yet, you did not mention that as a part of your divination. What is your source for that information?"  He fixes Jarroth with a hard gaze as he asks this last. "I ask this because I thought such an effort at redemption was a part of our plan up unto this point. What has changed?"

OOC: What does Bertrand know of the Fortress of Balance? Knowledge geography (1d20+8=11)


----------



## Canaan (Nov 22, 2008)

*Jaroth -- The Discussion*

Jaroth listens to everyone intently and sighs.

_Thank you all for listening to what I had so say and the reasons for my decision.  Thank you also for your friendship.  I am saddened, however, that some of you have mistaken my meaning.  Perhaps it is because I am not very good at admitting weakness.  The truth is, I do not want to consign any of you to my fate.  I care about you too much.  I do not wish my burden on any of you.  I am prepared to walk this journey alone.  I do not wish to do so, because I agree that I cannot do it alone.  And I would not want the Book to make me a vessel of its evil.  That is why it is important to me that Vadric and Anniston are in agreement with this decision and choose to come with me.  They must use their intuition and their gifts to discover any machinations by the Book or other forces.  In many ways, only they can center my thinking, should the forces of darkness try to influence me.

****

Vadric, please conduct your divination.  I think that would be most helpful.  I do not disparage the Light in my dialogue, only its wordly servants who make the decisions for the Church as a whole.  I do not include those like you and Anniston in that category, nor do I include most of the faithful.  But I fear that the faithful will be lead astray by the Church's leaders.

****

Vorian, we have discussed this before with Lady Vera.  The magicks necessary for such a feat are beyond me.  Only magicks of the highest valence could possibly effect such a feat.  and it may require transvalent magick to do so.

My divination revealed that destruction, no matter where or when or how, will result in all being lost.  My divination did not explain how that would occur or why, but I am simply not willing to risk it by assuming that destroying the Book in some remote area will lead to a different result.  Would you take such a risk with the lives and souls of the entire world?

I do not view taking the book to the Fortress of Balance as hiding it away.  We would be giving it to the forces of Balance, who are made up of both the Light and the Dark.  We are therefore giving the Book over to both the Light and the Dark.  Neither will have any reason to go to war over it.  In many ways, it is the only solution that involves no bloodshed.  Besides, based on what I know of the guardians in the Fortress of Balance, the Drakkar would not stand a chance against them.


****

Bertrand, we were talking about trying to redeem the spirit within the Book.  But I since learned that the spirit is unredeemable in the sense that we were discussing.  It can never become a part of the Light.  It is not within its nature to do so.  At best, the spirit can obtain a balance, but it will be near impossible to make that happen whilst we and it are being assaulted by evil.  That is the basis for my analysis in this regard.  I believe the Fortress to be a better location for that transformation to occur.  

As for DeSion, I realize he could be a problem.  But this matter is beyond he and his family, would you agree?  I suppose he might object.  I suppose if he does and we do not acquiesce to his wishes, he may be upset or angy or even violent.  We can only take things one step at a time.  Know however that I am commited to this path and provided the rest of you agree, should  he stand in its way, we will have to act appropriately._

OOC: I think I addressed everyone's issues.  If not, it was unintentional.  Let me know if there is an issue I failed to address.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 22, 2008)

Anniston nods, satisfied with Jaroth's response to the party's concerns.

However at some point in the discussion, Anniton says, "Jaroth, now is probably not the time for an extended discussion on this topic.  But for the sake of our friendship and for the sake of your relationship with the Church and with the Light that guides it and protects it, I need to respond to what you said about the leaders of the Church.  

As you are a follower of the Light, it is very important for you to understand that while the leaders of the Church are fallible men, the Light will not allow them to mislead the Church in maters of faith and morals.  With respect to the particular case of this book it is possible that the leadership of the Church might make mistakes.  But when you say 'I fear that the faithful will be lead astray by the Church's leaders' then it is difficult for men of faith to avoid taking offense.  In other words, be careful what you say as misunderstandings in this subject matter will quickly make it difficult for us to accomplish our goals."


----------



## Canaan (Nov 22, 2008)

*Jaroth - The Discussion*

Jaroth nods at Anniston and smiles slightly in approval.  

_I agree this is not the time, but I would discuss this topic with you in private at a later time._


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 23, 2008)

The conversation contiunes as Vadric leaves the tent to gather his on impression of the choices offered by Jaroth. The party see's him cleary thru the doorway as he walks to one of the small hills and settles in for a quite meditation. As the party debates for hours the form of Vadric can still be seen kneeling in prayer the faint movement of his hands working his prayer beads discenrable. As the sun begins to set from the afternoon long debate, the smells of feasting in the air the, rays of brilliant light begin to fall about the praying form of Vadric until he can no longer be seen by the party thru the intense rays of light.


For Vadric
[sblock]sorry for briefly taking over your character..........
Kneeling in prayer Vadric soon loses himself in the ritual of prayer and opens himself up for the augries his cast. Completing his spell he settles in to await what will be revealed. Frustration soon sets in as even his most powerful and complex spells fail to penetrate the complexity of his request. Remembering his training Vadric realizes that he is going about it the wrong way. Magic, even Divine, can not pentrate or give guidance when there is no yes or no answer or when a nexus has been reached. Only an open heart cand honest faith call pierce that veil and give guidance..so finally opening his heart he begins to pray the simplest, the oldest prayers he knows..prayers handed down thru generations and lost to the modern church as being to outdated to mystical....

As he completes a series of prayers and opens imself up to the Light, he begins to feel the warm glow of a thousand rays of sun falling upon him and warming him deeply to his core. His mind is filled with images and paths  the decision is his to make but the paths are his and his alone to choose.

The first path shows him allowing the book to fall into the hands of the Church. Internal strife and civil war follow within the Church for control of the book and it's powers.

The second path shows the book once again becoming a possession of the church and the Knights of the Light mustering to finally establish control over the Borderlands, the unclaimed lands and the southern kingdoms.

The third path shows the book falling into the hands of the Drakkar, only blackness is seen with their possession of the book.

A fourth path shows the book being hidden by the simple expediant of moving it around......wars of generations occur bewteen the dark and the light in a see saw battle of who will dominate the four lands.

A Fith path shows Vadric and Anniston having been tried for heresay and apostay being lead to stakes around which faggots of wood and bags of charcoal have been laid. The charge consorting with an enemy of the church.

As the vision ends.......you open your eyes to find the sun setting on the horizon.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 23, 2008)

For Bertrand
[sblock]Bertrand only knows of legends of a place of perfect balace..where both good and evil coexist in harmony and terrible strength.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2008)

[sblock=For JA]
No problem on briefly taking over Vadric; that is pretty much exactly what he was going to do anyway. 
[/sblock]

Weary and exhausted from the hours of prayer, Vadric takes a few minutes to collect himself, breathing deeply of the cool, fresh air, and reveling in the simple pleasure of the glorious sunset. Finally, though, the cleric rises, and slowly makes his way back toward the tent to rejoin his companions.

He runs a hand through the matted tangle of chestnut curls atop his head as he looks from face to face, thinking for a moment before speaking. "My friends, my prayers to the Light have been successful, or at least as successful as such things can be when opening oneself up to the divine for guidance. As much as I had hope Jaroth's words did not carry the ring of truth, I'm afraid that I must concur with many of his findings. Should the Drakkar gain this Tome, darkness will overcome the land. Oppression, despair, oblivion. We can obviously not allow this to happen." 

Vadric glances as Anniston, offering the noble paladin the slightest of smiles. "Neither can we allow the book to fall into the hands of the Church. It pains me to say that, but the image that the Light imparted to me cannot be disputed. If the Church gains the book, there are two outcomes: One, internal strife and civil war will tear the Church apart as the unfaithful vie for control of the book. And two, with the Tome in possession of the Church, the Knights of the Light will muster and march upon the Borderlands, the unclaimed lands, and even the Southern Kingdoms. War and death. I feel that this path, too, must be avoided."

"Lastly, the Light showed me that if we attempt to keep the book hidden by keeping it on the move, wars that span generations will engulf the Four Lands. Again, this cannot be allowed. What all this tells me is that it appears we have little choice but to go along with Jaroth's plan. While I know nothing of this Fortress of Balance, if the book can be safely kept their, out of the hands of those that would misuse its power, than I must lend my sword and my faith to that quest."

Vadric again turns his eyes to regard Anniston. "If the rest of you will excuse us for a few minutes, I need to speak to Anniston in private." With that, Vadric again withdraws from the tent, motioning to Anniston to follow him. The knight leads his companion to a sufficiently sheltered area where he cannot be overheard, and begins a mutted conversation with his friend.


[sblock=For Rath Lorien/Anniston]
"My friend, I am afraid there is one piece of information that I felt I could not share with our companions, but that I must tell to you. If we take on this quest, the Light showed me a vision...a vision in which you and I are tried for heresy and apostasy, and of consorting with an enemy of the Church. I did not see what the final outcome was, but the vision ended with the two of us being led to the stakes, with wood and charcoal piled all around." The cleric shakes his head, and smiles. "While I do not wish to lose my life, neither can I, in all conscience, turn away from this quest. It seems that the only way to prevent darkness, and the deaths of thousands, is to lend my aid to Jaroth, and to ensure that the book does not fall into the wrong hands. However, before you make your final decision in this matter, I wanted to warn you of the consequences."[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Upon hearing Vadric's news Bertrand responds, "All paths seem to point to the fortress of balance. I guess the next step is figure out where it is. I have traveled a goodly swath of the Four Lands in my time, but I have only legends to offer, no specific path that we might follow." He takes out his extensive collection of maps and looks over the far north. _Are the any obvious clues or tracks to be taken?_


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 25, 2008)

[sblock=for Vadric]"Vadric, my friend.  I have known this to be a possibility for awhile now.  I am comforted by the knowledge that many saints are recognized for their righteousness only years or even centuries after they were condemned by an eclesiastical court.  Thank you for telling me, but I am not dissuaded."[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Nov 25, 2008)

*Jaroth -- the Discussion*

Jaroth breathes a sigh of relief and gratitude.

_Thank you all for your support.  I am sure this is not a decision easily made for any of you.  And I am truly blessed by the Light to have such good friends.

I recommend that not speak of our destination outside of a protected area.  Just as I have done here, I can call upon my gifts to shield our conversation and presence from prying eyes, ears and other senses, both mundane and magical.  When we need to discuss the Book or our destination, I recommend doing so within such protected confines, lest the enemy know our destination and try to stop us._

[sblock=For DM Only] Do I have any idea where the Fortress of Balance is located or its general location, other than in the far North? [/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 4, 2008)

"So, Jaroth, ... Do you know where this Fortress of Balance is?"

(bump)


----------



## Canaan (Dec 4, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth adjusts his robe, a response is on the tip of his tongue.

ooc: J.?  need an answer to that question....


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2008)

Vadric puts a hand on Anniston's shoulder and smiles at Jaroth. "Do not fear friends. For if Jaroth does not know, the Light shall certainly guide us on our way."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 7, 2008)

"Excellent point, Vadric!  The Light does work in mysterious ways.  Perhaps one of the tribal shaman might know where it is located."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 15, 2008)

*Decision*

Having consulted with each other and having made a decision the party exits the tent to find a festival taking place as the plainsmen celebrate their narrow but weird escape.......in the distance the party sees the same circle of tribal chiefs sitting on the white rabbbit skins  deep in thought.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 16, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"I believe the said Shaman's are once again in conference. Shall we approach and see if they can provide us some wise council?"  Bertrand will set off toward them if the group assents.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2008)

Vadric follows after Bertrand.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 16, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Vorian goes along, scouring his memory for any mention of lost citadel (regardless of name) deep in the north.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 18, 2008)

Anniston nods at Bertrand's suggestion and walks with the party in the direction of the shamans (shamen?).


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 22, 2009)

*The Haze*

PLEASE DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD UNTIL NEXT FRIDAY...MAKE ALL COMMENTS ETC IN "CALL TO THE FOUR LANDS"...YOU GUYS CAN THINK ABOUT WHAT IS OCCURING BUT PLEASE NO COMMENTS...

The party  prepares to leave the sheltered valley when a grey haze begins to envelope their positon...before the party can react the haze has encompassed everthing bringing visiablity down to nothing...children begin to cry and scream and animals begin to bleate in terror. The smell of iron from tremedious amouts of blood begins to assault your nosrils and the sense of great evil and danger runs down your spine in waves of cold. Seperated as it is the party is unsure of everyone until the figure of Finnian can be seen standing on a small rise. Finnanians voice can be heard above the fray and it's sound brings small comfort and warmth to the party as they face thier own nightmares.  The refrain of "Mine eys have seen the majesty of the Brilliant Rising Sun, Shadows fleeing it's presence as it's rays are spelling their doom" is the last thing the party hears when their world turns black.

For Anniston
[sblock]Drawing your sword you begin to combat  minions from the deepest depths of hell...you see your fellow traverls battling for all that they are worth against similar foes yet the press of enemies is so that you can not come to their aid. Standing alone you  exchange blows with  a multiude of opponets.. hack adn slash...hack and slash until it feels as if yoru arm is to heavy to lift. Then after what seems to be seveal risings and settings of the sun you engage your last opponet. To weary to fight effectively you call upon some inner core of strenght adn land a might blow only to feel a sharp searing pain in your side as your opponets black metal short stabbing spear pierces your left side.[/sblock]

for Vadric
[sblock]As the haze descends you feel as if you have been transported to the deepest level of the abyss as the evil seems to be so crushing. Glancing arond you see yoru travel companions locked in mighty struggles against unconted and indescriapble foes. Summoing your faith you prepare to move to their aid only to find your way blocked by a large demon. Engaging this foe you find yoruslef locked into an endless stuggle of combat and test of fiath as you valianlty summon for the light to do battel with this hellspawn..Slowly the great demon wears you down until you felel the evil blackness being to eat away at your very soul. knowing that it is now not just his life hanging in the balance but his very Soul, Vadric unleashes an obscure prayer that comes to his mind in desperation "Light of Heaven heed thy servants call, unleash they mite......" (You will not be able to recall the closing words) and Vadric stretches forth his hand which ignites in blazing light as it touches the demon bending down to take his life...the world goes black...[/sblock]

For Bertrand
[sblock]His senses as a hunter kick into overdrive as teh haze descends. Bertrands sees his friends being set upon by various foes but he senses the beginning of a cat and mouse game with an more than worthy opponet. Fighting blindly in the haze against a creature that appears to be hunting him. Bertrand begins a series of quick skirmesehs against an elusive foe that he can somehow never seem to land a killing blow on. Tiring of this long game he summons all his patience and lays a trap for his foe. Stanind quietly for what seems to be days Bertrand wiats for his foe to take the bait.  As he foes finaly moves to witiing stiking distance.. Bertrand lauches his attack only to late to realize that he has fallen prey to a sacrafiacl trap. His opponet takes Bertrands blade deep and falls while Bertrands true opponet stikes the hunter. Bertrand feels a deep piercing pain in his back as the dagger is drove home thru his armour...and as he falls he realizes that his great hound has come to his aid and has engaged his true foe in a life and death struggle as he slowly falls into a  deep sleep.[/sblock]

For Voriain
[sblock]The haze descends and the mighty dog at his side begins to bay with all his mite trying to dispel the evil that it brings. Quickly mounting his steed and preparing for the worst Vorain sees that his friends are enganged in deadly battles. Their forms shimmering in light agianst an every encroaching blackness. Trying to move to their aid he finds his way barred by a mounted figure in black wielding a blood red sword. Taking up the challenge of single combat. Vorain beings a neverending struggle against the foe in a series of hack and slash horseback encounters. For what seems to be days the battle rages bewteen him and his foe until at last tired and almost overcome Vorian makes on last charge. Sriking his opponest mount broadside. vorain lands a mighty blow with his sword on to find that his opponet has produced  a  hand of dark energy with which he reaches out and touches Vorain causing him to cry out in pain and slip from his saddle. As the blackness begins to take him vorain feels the prescence of Arrwulf who begins to battle the blackenss taking his master with his inborn abilities..and the world goes black.[/sblock]

For Jaroth
[sblock]With the mist descending Jaroth knows that he is to be engaged in a life and death strugle. The presence of evil and inblance is so overwhelming that even the elder druid is for a moment stunned. Knowing that battle is soon to be joined Jaroth stretches forth his senses to discover his friends engaged in life and death struggles of their own. Accepting the fact that he can render no aid to them in their individual fights Jaroth awaits for his foe to appear and challange him.  Within moments of his acceptace of combat, Jaroth senses his foe and is stunned. It is and Elder Demon..thougth to have been locked away and banished thousands of years before.Taking up the gauntlet Jaroth begins to battle using all his stenght and skill but to no seemginly great effect. something is mising from his understanding of how best to combat this evil as his current efforts have little or no effect on the creature. As despair begins to overtake him Jaroth feels the cold touch of a soft hand upon his own. Realizing that deSion has taken his hand. jaroth is numbed by relazition the deSion is a very powerful necromance...one steeped in the darkerst lore or life and death. Feeling the coldness of understanding thru deSion of true death. Jaroth acts upon the knowleged and takes the power desion offers of cold death and weaves it within his druids fire and lashes out at the Elder Demon. The enhanced fire strikes the foes and a masive explosion rips thru both jaroth and desion causing them to fall.[/sblock]

For Finnian
[sblock]The haze encompasses the valley and Finnian feels nothing but despair. It is to much for the young lord to fathom but he knows it is a test of strenght and faith. For some reason he begins to sing in an attempt to throw back the evil. Barley remembered songs from childhood and his teachers come to his mind. He can tell power is building in his voice but he does not know it's effect. for what seems to be ages he sings until his voice goes and he falls in great wearniness to the ground and his world goes black.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 3, 2009)

*Start*

Okay I need a simple d20 roll from each of you to see who wakes up first..this roll is not to be modified ....feel free to post your actions as they come up..and you will all be waking up in a roughly three minute period groggy and very sore..blood soaked etc according to your private post...so use that as the basis for your reactions...


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 3, 2009)

Vorian (1d20=11); Arrwuh (1d20=2)

Vorian awakens with a start, sitting up and his hand going to his side. As his eyes snap open he takes in the scene around him. He then labouriously stands in his too heavy armor looking for Arrwuh and Delilah. After short spell of vertigo he focuses and walks toward closest of his companions that still lies down.

He shortly touches his holy symbol offering prayers of thanks to the Lady of Chess. "Nine lives" he murmurs to himself.


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 3, 2009)

*Finnian Douglas*

1d20=9

Finnian groans as he opens his eyes, one hand coming up to rub his throat. Picking himself up to a sitting position, he digs into his pack looking for something until his scattered wits catch up with him and he realizes he had given away all the provisions he kept for appearances.

He gives a short prayer to the Light that he was able to wake as he puts his gear back in order and stands to look around for his companions and any others who may have been brought through the ordeal.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2009)

*Simple D20 roll: 15*

Vadric jerks awake, gasping for breath, his body shaking. It takes him a few moments to realize that he is laying on the ground, surrounded by his companions. The knight-priest takes a few deep breaths to calm himself, and then climbs to his feet, his body in agony from the beating it had taken. "By all that is holy, what happened?" he asks quietly, speaking to himself.

He offers up a prayer to the Light, thanking Saint Hieroneous, for his life and for victory over the trials he had faced, and then turns his attention to his companions that still lie on the ground. He moves forward among them, checking for signs that they still live.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2009)

Bertrand wakes slowly with a large wet tongue licking his face. The massive dog stands over him, filthy with mud, blood and slobber from his own struggle. Bertrand puts a hand to the wound in his back and stuggles to rise from the pool of blood where he lays. Patting his faithful companion he looks about.

OOC: Wake up order (1d20=5)


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 5, 2009)

wake-up order (1d20=15) 

Anniston opens his eyes.  He is dazed.  He does not even know where he is or even if he is in any pain.  As he begins to move he examines himself for wounds and takes stock of the state of his equipment.  Then he will look around at his surroundings.  As he pulls together the fragments of his memory he wonders what happened and where everyone is.

"I need to find Jaroth and the book"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 6, 2009)

Waiting on Jaroth to wake up ...


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 6, 2009)

*Grumpy Vorian*

Vorian raises his head and in his usual quiet manner of speaking raises voice just for the first word while continuing tending of Delilah and Arrwuh (OOC: this assumes that every PC stood up without much help)

"WE need to find Jaroth and The Book, Vadric."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 6, 2009)

Vadric and Anniston awake feeling sore...Standing up the both find themself alone amid massive carange..slowly they see other figures stand up from the carnage surronding them. As they party stand up they can count six distinct figures scattererd about the two mile circle that represents the battlefield. Plainsmen and humanoids....children and cattle are all to be found laying dead.

Actions.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2009)

Vadric manages a grim smile as he approaches Anniston, clapping the man on the shoulder. "By the Light friend, I'm glad to see you among the living." Then, noticing the figures upon the field, the knight-priest shields his eyes against the sun with his hand in an attempt to ascertain just who or what the figures are.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2009)

*Bertrand*

"Gods, what a terrible carnage. Damn that book and all who seek it." He makes his way around the dead carefully seeking his nearest companion.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 7, 2009)

Anniston inspects a few of the bodies near him to determine if the wounds they suffered appeared to be from battle.

"What happened?  How can they all be dead, each and every one?  and perhaps more the point, how and for what purpose did we survive this slaughter?"

"We should join up with the others.  Over there seems to be the likely meeting point.  Let's go."

(while walking)

"Vadric, I have been in pitched battles before and afterward they sometimes seem to be like dreams.  But this really did feel like a dream.  How can there be noone left?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2009)

"I do not know, Anniston. Everything faded to black." Vadric removes his helmet, coif and arming cap as he begins to walk with his companion, running a hand through his sweat-soaked hair. "I was alone, and faced a mighty demon. Whether it was real or not, who is to say? My body certainly feels as though it has been battered in mortal combat." The knight shakes his head.


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 8, 2009)

Finnian looks around the tumbled bodies and starts to shake his head. Then he shakes himself adopting a steely look of determination. Whistling a rousing call to the Morning, Finnian passes among the prone figures moving toward Anniston and Vadric.

Picking his way carefully through the masses, Finnian pauses his whistling long enough to croak greetings to the others.

"I am not sure what transpired as the waves of evil overwhelmed the valley, but we need to call the Light and guide these poor souls before they become lost within the evil forever. Something was causing our inner fears and desires to turn against us as the haze descended. I fear those who have not waked yet are still locked in their nightmares."

Finnian returns to his whistling trying to instill some hope back into the world.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2009)

*Bertrand*

"There can be no doubt that we were in a battle, but one  that perhaps took place on many levels. It is certainly beyond my understanding, but I suspect we tangled with powers not entirely of this world."


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 9, 2009)

*Vorian Tolgar*

OOC: Ignore last comment, I thought we are together. Vorian couldn't hear Vadric if the group is spread out.

Vorian walks toward the group, checking occasionaly on people who don't look hurt hoping against hope there is something that could be done.

"Arrwuh, can you see something suspicious around? Is there lingering evil here?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2009)

Still waiting on Jaroth..i sent him an email...


----------



## Canaan (Mar 11, 2009)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth's eyes bolt open.  He lays there for a moment, stunned.  The light of day, chirping of birds and cold dampness of the rich brown earth assure him that he is once again among the living.

Getting up with a groan, his aching muscles screaming at him for rest, he surveys his surroundings and frowns.  _So much death_.

Feeling for his satchel, he tries to sense the presence of the book.

Remembering his battle, he searches for DeSion.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2009)

Awaking Jaroth see's the figure of deSion some five feet away also beginning to shake the effects of the battle off. Checking his bag he finds the reassuring presence of the book in it's depths. Rising to his feet deSion wryly says "I do hope we can be disreet about this...i fear our church going friends would become most excitable"

Searcing the battlefield you find no living surviors other than yourself...your henchmen and animals...


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2009)

*Bertand*

Bertrand quickly reassembles his people and animals then joins up with the others. "So what now?"


----------



## Canaan (Mar 12, 2009)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth stares at DeSion for a moment.  "How do you explain what happened?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2009)

Bertrand listens eagerly to DeSion's response, but he is equally curious to hear what the others experienced.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 12, 2009)

"I have no idea at this point..but I would wager it involves both time and planar disruption or warping" deSion says.

The party is still within two days march of the stronghold of the plainsmen or the party could turn north east and try to find their own was to the Fortress of Balance.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2009)

Vadric and Anniston approach Betrand, Jaroth and deSion. "I am glad to see you all hale and healthy. Do any of you have an idea what happened? Was it related to the tome?" The knight-priest eyes deSion suspiciously as he asks his questions.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 12, 2009)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Vorian slowly makes his way toward the rest of the companions, occasionaly droping on his knees and checking for some sign of life among the dead.

He finally comes to the group.

"I'm glad you all survived. Does anyone has any idea what just happened?"


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 12, 2009)

Finnian stops his whistling as the group gathers. 

"I'm not sure we will ever be able to actually define what happened. The driving question now is what next?"


----------



## Canaan (Mar 12, 2009)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth looks to the sky, raises his arms and incants:

_Eyes unfocused, voices fall, circling arms, raise a wall!_

ooc: Jaroth cast _private sanctum_

Jaroth then looks at his companions, relieved that they have all survived their struggles.  Despite the obvious signs of wear on each of them, indicative of their own battles, Jaroth smiles at each of them, satisfied with the knowledge that they can triumph through the adversity that their journey to the Fortress of Balance will require.

"_I do not think we need follow the plainsmen.  I can find the Fortress of Balance, given time and the appropriate ingredients.  And given the nature and secrecy of our mission, I believe it best that we keep as few aware of it as possible._" 

"_I have raised a protective barrier that will keep out prying eyes and ears, even those of a magical nature.  Speak freely while we are thus protected._"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 12, 2009)

Nodding to Jaroth as if in thanks...deSion prempts the others by saying..."I may be of assitance but should i share what I know then our friends of the light may well feel it is their duty to act in a forceful way...if they will vow to hold their anger and be at peace until we end this task then I will explain what i can. I say this not to anger you but in relazaition that some truths or theories often solicit a hostile and sometimes violent reaction from members in the light..and I do not wish to sow the seeds of confilct so that the book will use them at a time that ill befits us all..."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2009)

Vadric is blunt as he speaks. "I do not trust you, deSion. Nor do I like you. But I have commited myself to delivering the book to the Fortress of Balance. I will use all of my skill, and all of the power at my disposal to ensure that this happen." Vadric is grim as he stares at the man, a man that Vadric truly believes is evil at heart. "With that in mind, I will not raise a hand against you without provocation. But I shall keep my own counsel on what is "truth," and what is myth and theory."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 12, 2009)

With a smile deSion commetns.."I do belive our feelings are mutually shared..yet I am still willing to take you at your word"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 12, 2009)

"I have not attacked you for what you are.  It is difficult for me to imagine that I would attack you for what you say."

"In civilized lands your words or beliefs might be enough to convict you of the crime of endangering the souls of the faithful or of sedition.  But here in this wilderness and among these companions you and I are not bound by such laws."

"Upon my word you are safe from me until this venture is over.  However, if you deliberately mislead this company or attempt to harm us or our mission then you will forfeit this contract."


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 13, 2009)

*Vorian Tolgar*

I won't attack you, whatever you say, but any treachery cancels this obligation. We are all in this and we already waived written rules and laws in favor of this specific problem. That doesn't mean you can do what you want.

Any information on this is appreciated however.


As for the dead, I suggest we collect them in several groups and channel into them with as much light as we can while performing burial rites and giving blessings. Anything else that might prevent such horde of becoming source of undead army for The Drakkar or passing-by necromancers.

Of course, my power in this area is by far surpased by Vadric and Anniston, but I still can help.

With this last he looks directly at deSion.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2009)

*Bertrand*

"Man enough has hanged for simply hearing heresy spoken, but on this occasion I will listen and not raise a hand. For all that has happened hearing a 'truth' that is not to the liking of the church is the least of our worries." He also looks to the sky and considers what he know of time and the seasons. _Has more than a day or two passed since the battle started?_


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 15, 2009)

"Then it is agreed" deSion says..

"As most of you are aware the Church over the years has been ever vigiorus in their assault on those who do not practiced sactioned magic. The great schools of learning are no longer there to give advice and support should it be needed. It is possilbe that agents lead the Church Leaders many centuries ago into outlawing arcane magic in a long term plan to weaken the Church during the next great conflict. There are no great mages to take up the cause of the light and those that still exist and who may be willing to help dare not raise their hand and offer aid in fear of their life. I would summarize that this attack was but a testing on many levels to see what forces could be summoned in defense of the Lands should the North once again invade."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2009)

Bertrand considers these words and responds. "An interesting premise. I gather from this that you are suggesting that the book may not have been central to the attack after all? Or are you merely suggesting that book would have been a nice prize but it wasn't the ultimate goal? I guess the more important question of you theory is, what did the opposition discover? We survived but a huge number of the locals didn't. Ultimately, did anybody win? Can we expect them to find that the time is right for a new attack from the north based on what happened here? How great were their losses?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 16, 2009)

"I make no such suggestion we are dealing with very complex layers here and nothing can be taken at face value..as our opponets are masters of misdirection and deception. As to the other questions I do not know...I do not think they expected defeat but who really knows...


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 16, 2009)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Well, let's see what we can find out about them. There should be some trace on their dead or on the opponent I defeated. Assuming he was real ofcourse. I saw you all fighting so I guess you were victorious too.

At least, while we clear this out, we can think on what happened.

Arrwuh, would you try to find people, I mean corpses who don't belong to barbarians?

[sblock=For JA]
Did Arrwuh found traces of evil lingering?

Is Morgan deSion evil?

Anything magical or invisible in sight?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 16, 2009)

"DeSion, what do you know about the Fortress of Balance?  Where might it be found?"


----------



## Canaan (Mar 16, 2009)

*Jaroth*

"_Anniston, as I have said, I can locate the Fortress of Balance, given time.  It is a very arduous and time-consuming spell.  It will require the Light, the Dark, Balance, Free Spirit and Order.  Therefore, I will need the assistance of Vadric, Anniston, DeSion and Finnian.  The spell could take quite some time and we should be rested before beginning.  Bertrand and Vorian will need to guard us while we are entranced.  Any disturbance can ruin the spell and may be disastrous.  But I can explain the basics to those that would need to participate._"


----------



## Canaan (Mar 16, 2009)

*For DM*

[sblock=For JA Only] I intend to cast _limited wish_, reaching into my reserve to grant the use of the _cooperative spell_ feat to DeSion, Vardric, Anniston, Finnian and myself for the ritual we are about to perform.  Then, as Balance (and the anchor for this ritual), I will cast _legend lore_.  During the casting, Finnian, as the Free Spirit, will cast _legend lore_ (if he has it) or will lend his voice to weave it around the magic, making it stronger.  As Finnian adds his magic, so too will Anniston, as the agent of Order, lend his magic through the blessings of the Light.  Next, DeSion as the agent of Dark, will bring his magic to bear with some divination spell (great, if he has _legend lore_ or _vision_).  Finally, Vadric, as agent of the Light, will add the miracle _find the path_, to the mix.  At the conclusion of the spell, we should have the location of the Fortress of Balance and hopefully the right path to get there!   Obviously there is a fair amount of "going on faith" put into this mix and generous, if not creative application of the RAW, but it's flavorful....and fun for all the girls and boys! I suppose, if necessary, I can do multiple castings of _limited wish_ to grant my companions the spells needed for this ritual, if they don't have them already. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2009)

Vadric raises an eyebrow at Jaroth's words, but he remains quiet. The reference to involving The Dark in any ritual concerned the cleric; still Vadric trusted in his faith and the power of The Light to ward off any evil influences.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2009)

*Bertrand*

"I and my companions stand ready to defend you," replies Bertrand to the request for protection. "I further suggest that you consider the book in your plans. Does it want to go to this fortress? If not then I suggest you consider how to best ward it before you perform your divinations or rituals or whatever. Maybe we can find some stout boxes and some salt among the fallen. Perhaps even make a cairn of rocks over it."


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 17, 2009)

Finnian quirks an eyebrow at being referred to as the Free Spirit but continues listening without comment. When Jaroth finishes, Finnian examines his memories of recent events as well as those from his training trying to make a little more sense of what is happening and where the group finds itself.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 17, 2009)

"Questing to sequester this demonic book is one thing.  Willfully contributing to an arcane ritual with elements of darkness is quite another.  

I shall not risk my eternal soul for this venture, nor will I contribute to the damnation of any of you.  I cannot command you, but I advise strongly against using any sort of dark magic to find this place.  If it requires dark magic to find it, then I argue it is not meant to be found."

Anniston is civil as he says this, but you can see that familiar stubborn look on his face begin to harden.


----------



## Canaan (Mar 17, 2009)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth lets escape a quick but hearty unbidden laugh at Anniston's comment and quickly recovers his composure.

_"I'm sorry, good friend."_ He begins as he claps Anniston on the shoulder. 

_"I do not mean to laugh at your expense.  But the idea of including dark power in this ritual was so far from what I had in mind that the visual image that sprang to mind of us all doing such a ritual seemed absurd."_

Jaroth's face turns serious then.

_"No friend.  I would not request such a thing.  Rather, the terms I used to describe each contribution were more perspective than fact.  We will not use dark power to find the Fortress.  But one traditionally associated with the Dark, from the church's perspective will join us in the ritual.  The magic employed, however, will not be from the dark.  In fact, the entire point of the ritual is to create a spell that is neither Light, nor Dark."_


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 17, 2009)

BRAVO

thinking on how to respond


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 17, 2009)

*Vorian Tolgar*

"If I could help as representative of the Law I would replace Anniston if he is unwiling. However, I'm not sure what exactly you're looking for. If it's magical might to aid you then I'm ill suited for such task.

Bertrand and I can take the Book far enough that we can be fairly sure it won't affect the ritual. Arrwuh will surround it with protection from evil for further ensurance. As for the location, I can create enclosed dome overthere at the side of the hill and if one of you can lock down teleportation you'd be safe from disturbance from outside.

Arrwuh will guard spiritual access."


----------



## Canaan (Mar 17, 2009)

*Jaroth*

Turning to Vorian, Jaroth ponders his words.

"_I do not think it would be a good idea for anyone else to carry this book. We can cloak it.  We can prepare the ritual area with a magic circle against evil and even cloak the area of the ritual in a private sanctum.  But I believe it to be in everyone's best interest if the book is not carried by anyone else.  It seems, for the time being at least, to have reached an equilibrium with me that is wihin tolerable limits.  I dare not risk anyone else or, more importantly, the success of our mission._"

"_We can prepare an area outside of the ritual sanctum for the book.  Your miracles along with the magic of my order should be able to repel any evil influence and hide the presence of the book.  I would greatly appreciate your help in that regard._"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2009)

*Bertrand*

Perhaps hopeing to change the subject, Bertrand says, "Have no fear on that account, I don't wish to touch or carry the book, merely stand guard over it outside the ritual area."


----------



## Canaan (Mar 18, 2009)

*ooc*



Scotley said:


> "I and my companions stand ready to defend you," replies Bertrand to the request for protection. "I further suggest that you consider the book in your plans. Does it want to go to this fortress? If not then I suggest you consider how to best ward it before you perform your divinations or rituals or whatever. Maybe we can find some stout boxes and some salt among the fallen. Perhaps even make a cairn of rocks over it."




ooc: by the way, this was a great post from Bertrand!  I love the logic employed by the nonmagical to "protect" us from the book's influence.  Salt and rocks, indeed! I got a chuckle out of it.  Well done!


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 19, 2009)

For Jaroth
[sblock]Your premises is correct..the others can well accomplish what you wish in their own right in a ritual context.[/sblock]

For Vorian
[sblock]Arruwth can not get a reading on deSion as he is shielded heavily. There are lingering traces of evil all about the field but the most common trace is that of death. Traces of magic also are present but they are fading.[/sblock]

Debating the best way to approach their ritual the party becomes aware that a cold wind has started to blow from the North. While semi distracting it at times pierces them with icey cold.

"Tis a foul wind" deSion comments "There is a darkness about the cold"


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 19, 2009)

*Vorian Tolgar*

We should then postpone the ritual and get busy with all the bodies. I'd rest easier knowing they are safe from depredations of darkness. Whatever killed all these people was almost strong enough to kill the lot of us. And whatever did it might come to reap it's harvest.

"Please, stop discussing things of no immediate importance and start doing something. We may be in another fight in few minutes or hours."
With that Vorian goes to closest dead and collecting two he puts them close to another two. Continuing this he circles around the party and collects dozen or so corpses.

He shortly pauses, considering sheer area of the carnage, but then resolutely continues his work. Arrwuh helps out, dragging the dead close.


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 19, 2009)

*Finnian Douglas*

Finnian comes out of his reverie when he notices Vorian trying to compose the bodies.

"Vorian, there are far too many here for us to inter ourselves. It will take weeks just to collect them all.
"The best we can do is pray that the Light and their own faith will guard them and consecrate the ground to protect them that their sacrifice will not be disturbed by further evil.
"Then we need to work on this ritual Jaroth proposes before the evil has a chance to regroup and strike again."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 19, 2009)

*The North*

Seeing the action in regards to the bodies deSion says "perhaps I can help you with this task" he then proceedes to step slightly away from the party and begins an incantation. At it's conclusion soft greyish light begins to pool and spread out among the bodies. After perhaps three minutes it disappates and an area some 500 feet in radiuse is cleansed of all the boides. ' I can do this a few more times before I must rest" he says


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 19, 2009)

*Vorian Tolgar*

There aren't that many Finnian. And praying isn't the best we can do, it's only more convenient. I may not posses sheer power of faith as wielded by Vadric and Anniston, but nobody can say that Tolgarien knights lack faith or determination and that we avoid hardship. One channeling of the Light covers quite large area and if we all pool our strength together we could do it in a day. Especially if some of the casters have summonings prepared.

I'm sorry if I sound harsh, but all these people are in peril, dead or alive. And, what's worse, leaving these bodies may strengthen our enemies. So, requiem mass with full power of Light behind it is more requirement then option.

As for the rest, how about we rest within _Magnificent Mansion_? It will temporary shield us from prying eyes and allow us to recover. Also, we may prepare for the ritual and then exit fully prepared for it.


Seeing deSion cast, Vorian's eyes narrow and he waits for the result hoping against hope that it is only summoning of help. Seeing the result of deSion's spell Vorian speaks up before he casts again.

I would like to know what happened to the bodies and more importantly to the souls of those you just ...erm... erased? before you cast again. I hope you understand that to be part of the group means little bit more communication instead of just doing everything as you see fit. And while you are at it let's walk to next place you'd cast so not to waste time.


OOC: Phew, more words since vorian met the group then vorian spoke in last several years.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2009)

Vadric waits quietly for deSion to answer Vorian's question.


----------



## Canaan (Mar 23, 2009)

*Jaroth*

"I do not have the means to create such a dwelling, Vorian.  But we are shielded from prying eyes within this _private sanctum._

Jaroth then turns to DeSion, waiting for the man's response.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 23, 2009)

Quipping quickly in, Vorian shortly explains before turning back to deSion

"You misunderstand, Jaroth. _Magnificent Mansion_ would be provided by our celestial companion. There is no need for any of you to prepare anything."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2009)

"Their shells are gone but their souls both good and evil have been set free to find their path to their own homes" deSion says


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 29, 2009)

As they think over deSion's last comment the party is alerted by the hounds and observe a distant figure staggering along the plains to the east perhaps some two miles distance. It is a solitary figure from what they can discern.

Distracted by the figure the party fails to see  the shadows that fall strike at both Bertrand and Finnian.

Initative please.



Louis
[sblock]your up ........have you in by wednesday....your stumblinjg along having just been in a running combat in which you have lost your entire escourt......[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2009)

*Bertrand*

Distracted, Bertrand doesn't react as fast as he might have otherwise, he reaches for weapons and shouts, "Ware, we are under attack." 

OOC: initiative (1d20+4=9)


----------



## Lou (Mar 30, 2009)

*distant cloaked figure*

The party strains to identify the small cloaked figure in the distance. No face is visible. A shield appears to be held on one arm, and perhaps something is being carried. It's hard to tell much from this distance, and the sudden attack on the party turns the party's attention away from the distant figure too far away to be a threat.

[sblock=for JA only]
The attack on the small group was made out of nowhere. Addison called forth _Mass Fire Shield_ to protect each of the group, surprising the escorts, but the attacks proved too much. _Blade Barrier_s, _Chain Lightning_, _Dispel Evil_, _Magic Circle Against Evil_ were all cast to try to save the escorts. When that failed, Addison called forth _Greater Fire Burst_s and _Flame Strike_s in succession with another _Blade Barrier_ to keep herself alive. The animals and escorts dead, Addison finally started walking westward to find shelter, hoping the attackers would not follow her.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 30, 2009)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Vorian thinks to him self _"Too late! Here we go again! How can we do anything if we just talk talk talk?"_

But still he snaps Arrwuh, protection from evil, please!
while drawing Orderbringer.

Vorian's init(1d20+2=9); Arrwuh's init (1d20+6=14)


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 30, 2009)

Addison
[sblock]just setting the stage to introduce yor character  they are now aware of her [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2009)

Vadric catches the movement of shadow out of the corner of his eye, reacting in a heartbeat. _Warsong's_ black blade bursts into silvery-gold flames as the knight-priest moves to engage the Darkness.


*Initiative: 24

Vadric would likely attack, but I'm not sure from JA's description if there is actually something to attack.
*


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 30, 2009)

Anniston's reflexes take hold before his mind even has time to assess the threat. Anniston pulls his shield into guard position and moves to attack with his trusty cudgel.

Initiative: 1d20+2=22


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 31, 2009)

*Finnian Douglas AC 18 117/117 SpD remaining 3, 6, 5, 4, 2*

Initiative 1d20+3=17

Finnian spins to face the attackers drawing his wit in one hand and bringing a spell to mind.


----------



## Canaan (Apr 1, 2009)

*Jaroth*

Roll Lookup  Initiative Result = 22.

Jaroth's trained druidic senses call to mind a protective field emanating from him and extending out dozens of feet to create a field of magic repelling those if evil origin.

ooc: On his initiative, Jaroth will cast _repulsion_ to push the attackers out of the area.


----------



## Canaan (Apr 1, 2009)

*Spell Note*

ooc: incidentally, we cannot be seen or heard within the private sanctum from without and I don't think anyone can come in unbidden.  But hey, it's all good fun.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 1, 2009)

For Jaroth
[sblock]indeed your spell is working fine..but it does not protect the unfortunate two from their own inner demons [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 1, 2009)

Bertrand and Finnian
[sblock]Oppnets out of your most horrid nightmare begin to assail you. You are completly surronded and can not even see your friends[/sblock]


Anniston, Jaroth, Vorian, Vadric
[sblock]Both Bertrand and Finnain begin to shout out their warnings of horrid foes but you see nothing.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2009)

*Bertrand*

With a shout of rage, Bertrand lays about at the foes in one direction trying to cut a path to his companions.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 2, 2009)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Ignore the last comment to Arrwuh if there are no opponents visible.
Instead:

"What in the Light!? Arrwuh, can you see something? Bertrand, Finnian, What is it?"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Apr 2, 2009)

Anniston rushes up to Finnian and searches for an invisible attacker.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 2, 2009)

For Finnian
[slbock]as you fight the creatures around you, you spot an imenese demon like creature charging at you[/sblock]


For Finnian and Bertrand
[sblock]You hear a great howling coming from the creatures around you[/sblock]


For vorian
[sblock]there is no evil presence that the hound can detect[/sblock]

For Vorian, Jaroth, Anniston and Vadric
[sblock]Bertrand and Finnian begin attacking the air around them[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 2, 2009)

*Finnian Douglas AC 18 117/117 SpD remaining 3, 6, 5, 4, 2*

Finnian finishes his spell (Wounding Whispers) enveloping himself in a protective aura of music. Preparing to meet the charging demon, Finnian raises his voice.

"This, Vorian, is why we do not have time for the full services you wish to give. The Light wants to help us, but the darkness refuses to relinquish the time necessary. We can just perform the requiem and let the Light do the work it wants to do. It cannot act if we do not ask it."

Then Finnian's voice raises in a song of prayer.

"Light on high, hear our prayer,
Keep them safe, always ever in your care..."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2009)

Vadric does his best to get out of Finnian and Bertrand's way, dodging their blades as they swing at unseen assailants. _Warsong_ remains ready in his hand, but without a target their is little the knight can do to aid his companions. He studies their actions and words carefully, trying to get a sense of what may be happening.


*Knowledge (Arcana) and Spellcraft to try to determine if they are being magically influenced or such:

Knowledge: Arcana check: 26
Spellcraft check: 26*


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 3, 2009)

For Vorian, Vadric, Anniston and Jaroth
[sblock]As you rush to your friends aid you have to avid their blows which appear to be directed at you as you rush in...you can see no foe they face[/sblock]

For Finnian and Bertrand
[sblock]as you engage in combat with the evil about you..you receive no answer from your friends as you call for their assistance and give out your warnings....(i need each of you to roll a d20[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 3, 2009)

*Vorian Tolgar*

"Everyone, let them swing about they don't seem to be in immediate danger. Don't risk injury from lucky swing if they are just in grasp of some phantasm."


Few seconds later he thinks aloud:
"Maybe it's same fight we all fought before? Can that be influence of The Book, Morgan deSion?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2009)

*Bertrand*

OOC: requested d20 (1d20=3)


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 4, 2009)

*Finnian*

OOC:1d20=1
Bertrand is in better shape than Finnian. Invisble castle just did not like us.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2009)

OOC: Ouch! I don't guess we can hope that low rolls were needed?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2009)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Knowledge (Arcana) and Spellcraft to try to determine if they are being magically influenced or such:
> 
> Knowledge: Arcana check: 26
> Spellcraft check: 26*




OOC: Hey JA, did Vadric's checks give him any information on what may be affecting them?


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 7, 2009)

Rhun
[sblock]After what seems to be minutes of observation you can determine that something is affecting them...most likely a mind control or outside influence.[/sblock]

INSERT GLEEFUL DM LAUGHTER...

Allrighty then  lets see I need a to hit roll from both Bertrand and Finnian....

AS Anniston rushes towards Finnian...his friend suddenly turns and lauches an attack at him......

Bertrand meanwhile locates the biggest demon he can see (Rhun) and begins to attack....

I know i should do this in sblocks but we have been playing together that I really dont feel there is a need to..your characters have always remain true to form..


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2009)

As he comes to understand the some outside force is influencing Bertrand's and Finnian's actions, Vadric calls upon the power of the Light to protect himself and his companions from the effect.


*Vadric casts Magic Circle vrs Evil:



			
				SRD said:
			
		


			All creatures within the area gain the effects of a protection from evil spell...

...the barrier blocks any attempt to possess the warded creature (by a magic jar attack, for example) or to exercise mental control over the creature (including enchantment (charm) effects and enchantment (compulsion) effects that grant the caster ongoing control over the subject, such as dominate person).
		
Click to expand...


*


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 8, 2009)

Finnian draws himself up to meet the charging demon and executes a couple of firm stop thrusts hoping to drive it back.

[sblock=OOC]Attacking Charging Demon (Anniston) (1d20+15=27, 1d20+10=28, 1d20+5=24)
Critical confirmation? (1d20+10=21) Failed
Damage for the 2 hits (1d6+6=10, 1d6+6=12)
Sorry Anniston. [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 8, 2009)

tisk tisk tisk  Rhun you are assuming that the possesion is from an outside force rather than from their own psychie.....(dont know the spelling on that)..remember everyone has hidden layers depths that they do not know about in their own mind....


----------



## Scotley (Apr 8, 2009)

*Bertrand*

Not willing to go down with out a fight, Bertrand leaps at the big demon swinging axe (1d20+13=32, 1d20+8=25, 1d20+3=23) in one hand and flail (1d20+14=20, 1d20+9=25, 1d20+4 =5). "They'll be taking you back to the Abyss in buckets when I get done with you demon!" 


OOC: crit check (1d20+3=4), based on the 23 AC listed that's three hits (1d6+4=6, 1d6+4=9, 1d6+4=10) with the axe and one hit (1d8+5=7) with the flail plus two weapon rend damage (1d6+4=7) so a total of 39 damage, man that's pretty weak round for Bertrand. Of course there is also a natural one in there.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 8, 2009)

*Ooc*



> crit check (1d20+3=4), based on the 23 AC listed that's three hits (1d6+4=6, 1d6+4=9, 1d6+4=10) with the axe and one hit (1d8+5=7) with the flail plus two weapon rend damage (1d6+4=7) so a total of 39 damage, man that's pretty weak round for Bertrand. Of course there is also a natural one in there.




Unpleasant, I'm glad that Vorian wasn't seen as biggest


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 8, 2009)

Bertrand and Finnian launch into an attack on both Anniston and Rhun with a wild fanatic gleam in their eyes and shouts of "Take his you foul hell spawn"..

Okay the rest of you guys are up


----------



## Rath Lorien (Apr 9, 2009)

*Anniston* AC: 28 (+11 armor, +4 shield, +2 dex, +1 dodge) Hitpoints: 115/137 most recent dice rolls

Anniston pulls up in surprise and goes full defensive (+4 AC)


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 9, 2009)

*Vorian Tolgar*

"Arrwuh, try to trip Bertrand, but don't harm him if you can. Persuade his dog to help you too!"

Vorian lowers Lawbringer and runs directly at Finnian bear hugging him and trying to pin him down.

If he succeedes he holds him immobile and quiet until such time he calms down or others bring down Bertrand and come to aid.

Init (1d20+1=15) 
Melee touch(1d20+12+3=32); Hold Grapple (1d20+12+3=27); Pin(1d20+12+3=30) 
Unarmed damage from grapple (1d3+3=6) and Pin(1d3+3=6) 

OOC: Vorian takes risk of attack of opportunity to bring down smaller man with as little harm as posible. Rolls coming up, I have to look up grappling

Showing more smarts then Vorian Arrwuh pauses, calling _mirror images_ of himself before six Arwuhs' rush toward enraged ranger.
Init (1d20+6=12); Mirror images (1d4+4=5)
Attack (1d20+13=25); Damage (1d8+6=13); Trip attempt (1d20+4=6) 

OOC: if natural attack may be non-lethal, use that option for Arrwuh takes care to drop Bertrand not to hurt him...if not, ignore the damage, go with touch attack, trip only attempt... (not that it is likely with total of 6)


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 10, 2009)

Finnian please roll to resist the grappel from Vorian..

As the hound multiples they become engaged in a combat with Chaurcer,,Bertrands everfaithfull mutt..........I need to know which of the six is the Arwuh so i can see if the gets the right one..


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 10, 2009)

That is to say, Chaucer defends his master from Arrwuh?

No help to bring down 'possessed master'?

Arrwuh ignores the hound concentrating on bringing down Bertrand. He is essentialy immune to Chaucer's attacks unless he has magical teeth (DR 20/+2). Slams and similar would still work though.

Arrwuh is number 4 of 6  chinese unlucky number seems fitting for night prowler


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 10, 2009)

*Finnian Douglas AC 18 117/117 SpD remaining 3, 6, 5, 3, 2*

Attack of Opportunity against grapple attempt (1d20+15=27)
Damage from AoO (1d6+6=10)

Grapple attempt fails since Vorian does not have Improved Grapple to prevent the Attack of Opportunity. Sorry. Was a nice idea. Finnian is not a grappler.
[sblock]However you did see Finnian cast. You know anyone touching Finnian will take damage from the Wounding Whispers spell. You have seen his opponents take that in the previous battles we have been through. The disrupted grapple prevents Vorian from touching Finnian and taking the spell damage this time.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2009)

*I thought I had posted this, but it doesn't show: So I take it that Vadric's spell didn't work, right? Can you confirm JA, so I can post a new action?*


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 10, 2009)

Successful attack ruins the grapple?! Realy? I was going for full out grapple through the attack BECAUSE Finnian is not the grappler. And spell would do some damage too, but that would be once, no?


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 10, 2009)

Rhun

I dont think Protection from evil is relevant at thsi point..finnian and Bertrand are not inherently evil...that is if i am understanding your point..


Neurotic

Ever seen any dog let anyone attack it's master  and not go beserk...regardless of the reason?


Okay I need initative from everone...


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> I dont think Protection from evil is relevant at thsi point..finnian and Bertrand are not inherently evil...that is if i am understanding your point..




*Right, Finnian and Bertrand aren't evil, but if they were being "affected" or "misguided" or "influenced" by evil in any way, the Magic Circle vrs Evil spell would suppress that effect as long as they were within the area. Either way, though.*



Wounded by his friend, the bleeding Vadric takes a step back, points his blade at Bertrand and shouts a quick prayer. The power of the Light flows through the cleric and into Bertrand, threatening to paralyze his limbs...


*AC23, Hit Points 76/115

5' step away from Bertrand, cast Hold Person on Bertrand, Will Save DC 19 to negate.*


[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level: Detect Magic x 3, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level: Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level: Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence, Resist Energy, Align Weapon + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level: Daylight, Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Prayer, Dispel Magic, Dispel Magic + Magic Vestment 
- 4th Level: Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Death Ward, Divine Power, Air Walk + Holy Smite
- 5th Level: Break Enchantment, Righteous Might, True Seeing, Spell Resistance + Flame Strike 
- 6th Level: Banishment, Heal, Vigorous Circle, Heroes' Feast + Blade Barrier
- 7th Level: Holy Word, Monster Summoning VII, Ethereal Jaunt + Power Word: Blind
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 10, 2009)

Rhun

I see your point but without getting into a very long discussion about evil//good etc in a persons mind..i am going to say no alond the perhaps faulty reasoning that the dominate personality of each of the two is inherenlty good.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2009)

*Bertrand*

OOC: initiative (1d20+7=14)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2009)

*Bertrand*

OOC: Will Save (1d20+7=8)  Damn, just when things were getting interesting, I had to go and roll another natural 1.


----------



## Lou (Apr 11, 2009)

[sblock=for JA only]
So what does Addison see as she moves through the dead bodies towards the gray cloud-like area ahead? She should be able to recognize it (Spellcraft DC 25). How far out do the dead bodies go? About how many dead? Any unusual corpses?

initiative: 16 (if needed)

Skill checks: Spellcraft 27, Know(arcana) 26, Know(religion) 19 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 11, 2009)

*Finnian Douglas AC 18 117/117 SpD remaining 3, 5, 5, 3, 2*

Initiative (1d20+3=13)

Finnian glares at the effrontery of the minor demon trying to grapple it as casts defensively at the primary demon. 5 little darts of magic streak out to strike the Fiend.

[sblock=OOC]Defensive Casting automatically successful. Perform skill exceeds difficulty before die roll.
Magic Missiles (5d4+5=19) Sorry Anniston.

Neurotic, Wounding Whispers is a sonic spell similar to Fire Shield. An attacker will take 1d6+11 Sonic damage with each attack that strikes Finnian. If you grapple and apply grapple damage multiple times in the round, you will take the spell damage multiple times. It also applies against each attacker.

I only saw the one grapple attempt last round with the intention to hold and improve it. Once the grapple was failed, you have to attempt the touch attack again to initiate the next grapple attempt.

Grappling rules are really convoluted. The grapple is not an attack until it is in the held state. The touch attack to initiate the grapple is what gets foiled by the Attack of Opportunity. Therefore you did not actually touch Finnian to receive the spell damage.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 15, 2009)

Stepping Back Vadric calls upon his power and Bertrand is encased in soft silvery light that deny's him movement. Finnian continues his attack on the great beast coming towards him.

for Addision
[sblock]from this distance you can see what appears to be a melee of some sort with the occaisonal flash of magic[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2009)

*Bertrand*

Unable to move, Bertrand continues to rage at the horrible demons inside. He issues a mental command to his flail calling upon its magic to produce bright light that might at least hold them at bay...


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2009)

His companion stopped cold by the power of the Light, Vadric snuffs out the flames along his sword. With a grim expression on his face, the knight steps forward and slams the flat of _Warsong's_ adamantine blade across Bertrand's skull in an attempt to knock the man unconscious.




*AC23, Hit Points 76/115
Initiative: 24

5' step to Bertrand, NON-LETHAL coup de gras vrs Bertrand (Auto-Crit, 17 non-lethal damage, Bertrand must make a Fort Save vrs DC27 or be knocked unconscious.)*


[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level: Detect Magic x 3, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level: Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level: Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence, Resist Energy, Align Weapon + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level: Daylight, Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Prayer, Dispel Magic, Dispel Magic + Magic Vestment 
- 4th Level: Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Death Ward, Divine Power, Air Walk + Holy Smite
- 5th Level: Break Enchantment, Righteous Might, True Seeing, Spell Resistance + Flame Strike 
- 6th Level: Banishment, Heal, Vigorous Circle, Heroes' Feast + Blade Barrier
- 7th Level: Holy Word, Monster Summoning VII, Ethereal Jaunt + Power Word: Blind
[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Apr 15, 2009)

*Jaroth*

ooc:  What has Jaroth been able to determine about what is going on?  His repulsion field obviously had no affect.  the magic circle against evil had no affect, the dispelling enchantment had no affect.  Can Jaroth reasonably assume that it is not an outside force and rather their inner demons/delusions that are causing this? 

Jaroth closes his eyes and extends his arm, palm out, toward the two afflicted party members. His druidic senses reach out to and envelop Bertrand and Finnian, weeding out the magics of the spells cast by them, he and his companions from other magics that may be affecting the two of them.  

ooc: please let me know if he finds none.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 15, 2009)

Jaroth determines that it is indeed an deep seeded inner affliction that has been triggered by magic....the magic itself is no longer present..your senses tell you that it was a well placed time bomb that was to occur later..something triggered it..and the best guess would be the balance created by the magics woven by the party for this conversation...jaroth can only shudder to what would have happend had this went off in the Fortress of Neutrality...


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 17, 2009)

*Finnian Douglas AC 18 117/117 SpD remaining 3, 5, 4, 3, 2*

Finnian takes a step back to prevent the demons from flanking him and casts defensively again at the primary demon. As the spell finishes, an intense green beam of light streaks out to strike the fiend.

[sblock=OOC]Defensive casting of Rainbow Beam (SpC pg 165) automatically successful.
Ranged Touch at primary Fiend. (1d20+14=23)
color of beam and damage (1d8=4, 3d12=18)
Green is poison and the damage is 18. Anniston is Dazzled for 1 minute even if he has some way to resist the poison. (Dazzled = -1 to attacks and any visual perception checks.)[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Apr 17, 2009)

*Jaroth*

"A powerful enchantment was laid upon them, a contingent magic, designed to be triggered by exposure to Balance.  I don't believe it was intended to be triggered now.  In any event, the magic is gone.  The damage is done."

ooc:  J.A. I wasn't aware that we did the spell to locate the Fortress of Balance yet.  If not, let me know.  Because I have a cool idea to try to help Finnian and Bertrand, if not.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 17, 2009)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Vorian greets his teeth in frustration and then cleches them tightly shut preparing for the pain he knows is coming.

Fully extending his arm forward in stabbing motion with Orderbringer he tries to reach Finnian to touch him only with the tip of the blade, not coming close enough to hurt him, but hopefuly managing to avoid his spell too.

Orderbringer pulses with blue light as his tip touches closest part of Finnian, his extended sword arm with which he stopped Vorian's grapple. The glow quickly spreads all over Finnian and dissapears with equal speed, taking away several enchantments from him.

Attack against Finnian (1d20+17=29) 
[sblock=For JA]
If you think there should be damage done to Finnian apply -4 to hit and do non-lethal damage 1d8+7 extra 2d6 if Finnian is Chaotic.

If whatever spell is causing this behaviour of Finnian can be dispeled, apply one random roll for it or simply pick one.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dispeling rolls - Free for all]
Quite a poor batch (average just 8.5) 
First against Wounding Whispers
others against magic items and effects on Finnian in order: sword, sword arm, head, neck, torso, other arm, back, legs. 

Rolls lookup 
1d20+5=20
1d20+5=11
1d20+5=12
1d20+5=8
1d20+5=8
1d20+5=18
1d20+5=17
1d20+5=21
1d20+5=11
1d20+5=9

[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 17, 2009)

jaroth
[sblock]i did kinda time warp events...it was set to happen i just did not know who...trying to get the game up to it's former level..so i took a license ...[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 21, 2009)

*Vorian Tolgar*

OOC: here are two round worht of actions, cast and attack

"I didn't mean to do this to you, but you leave me little choice." Vorian says to Finnian as he steps back and concentrates.

Suddenly his form shifts and blurs and his 7' frame shots up by another 3 to 4 feet up.

He raises enlarged Orderbringer and slaps Finnian in an attempt to bring him down.

OOC: _Enlarge_: AC drops to 18, STR goes up to 18; reach increases to 10'; damage increases to 2d6+8 +2d6 if chaotic

Attack rolls (non-lethal -4 included) (1d20+15=33, 1d20+10=24, 1d20+5=15)
Critical Threat Confirm (1d20+15=18)

Non-Lethal Damage to Finnian (2d6+8=14, 2d6+8=13, 2d6+8=10(miss), 2d6+8=13(critical)) 

OOC:Finnian has AC 18 and is hit for 14, 13 and 13 damage for total of 40 hp;


----------



## Canaan (Apr 21, 2009)

*Jaroth's Gambit*

_Enough, Vorian!  You doing permanent damage to his mind or worse!  Get him in a hold and pin him down!  We will attempt to purge them of their inner demons._

Turning to the others, Jaroth says, _I will need all of your help.  Per usual, it will be dangerous.  Please, sit down and hold hands.  Focus on becoming one with Finnian and Bertrand, making a mental connection with them.  Be ready to fight whatever it is they are fighting, but do not lose sight of the fact that we will be within Finnian's and Bertrand's minds.  Do not lose yourself in there, or you could end up like them, not able to tell fantasy from reality._

Jaroth sits down on the ground, lotus style, and stares at Finnian first, then Bertrand.  He focuses his druidic magic into creating a bond between he and Finnian and then bringing Bertrand into that bond, creating a three-way conduit.  When the connection happens, he broadens the connection to include Anniston, Vadric and DeSion, bringing all of us into Finnian and Bertrand's nightmare to help them vanquish their demons and wake from their nightmare.

ooc: the foregoing action assumes that this is a different day from the day on which we did the ritual to find the fortress of balance.  Also, I need to know how many _limited wishes_ that ritual took so I can accurately account for xp loss.  Finally, if anyone chooses not to do this, Jaroth will continue without them. I just wanted to give everyone a chance to be involved.  Thanks.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 21, 2009)

*Vorian Tolgar*

"Then get his d**ned spell down! I cannot hold him. And I'm just subduing him, I won't cut him."

After listening to the rest of the directions

"Very well, I'll keep you safe. If you need another mind in there, speak now and I'll join you. Arrwuh and Chaucer will keep guard."


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 23, 2009)

*Finnian Douglas AC 18 77/117 SpD remaining 3, 5, 4, 3, 2*

Finnian continues his battle against the fiends stepping in to stab at the first one.

[sblock=OOC]
Attacking first fiend (Anniston) (1d20+15=27, 1d20+10=18, 1d20+5=8)
All misses.
Wounding Whispers 6 rnds left
Vorian's two strikes on Finnian. (1d6+11=16, 1d6+11=15)
Enlarge was interesting idea, but it is weapons with reach that prevent damage, not creature reach. Sorry. Not meaning to do this much damage to the party.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 23, 2009)

It WAS weapon reach. Orderbringer is now Large weapon and has reach. Finnian is hit with a weapon and eventualy that damage applies to the weapon not Vorian at least that was the idea

Vorian's actions depend on the way wounding whispers work. If they are hitting every round of contact then he casts protection from energy (sonic) if they hit only when Finnian receives damage then continue straight to:

Vorian disarms (from reach) Finnian and then tackles him (unarmed Finnian won't stop grapple because there is no weapon for AoO). No damage, only pin. 

Vorian otherwise interposes himself between Finnian and Anniston and any other party member moving to assist Jaroth, with his size they should have some cover.

Vorian is large and gets +4 to disarm, with additional +4 if Finnian's weapon is light


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2009)

*OOC: Guys, can we slow down and let JA catch up. With all the multiple posts from everyone, I really can't even tell what round we are at anymore.

JA, can we get a round update so we know where we are at currently? And Scotley, I believe we still need Bertrand to make a Fort Save vrs DC27 or be knocked unconscious.*


----------



## Scotley (Apr 24, 2009)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand's eyes roll back in his head as the blow falls. One desperate word escapes his lips as consciousness fades, "Tessa..." 

OOC: Fort Save (1d20+9=14)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2009)

Vadric stands protectively over Bertrand's prone form, and turns his gaze to see how the others are doing with Finnian.


*Bump!*


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 12, 2009)

With Bertrand down...Finnain become hard pressed in his fight against the demonic foes arrayed before him.

Jaroth sits quietly and after a brief moment, a bond is slowly formed bewteen the party. As the bond snaps into place Vadric, Anniston, Jaroth and Vorian are thrown into a horrific nightmare as seen thru the eyes of Finnian. Great black demons are before him and one is standing in triumph over his fallen Friend Bertrand. 

Actions


----------



## Scotley (Aug 13, 2009)

*Bertrand*

Insensate, Bertrand remains prone, perhaps lost in dreams of happier times.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2009)

Vadric points his sword at Finnian, and again calls upon the power of the Light to freeze his companion in place, so that he may be more easily subdued.



*AC23, Hit Points 76/115
Initiative: 24

Hold Person vrs Finnian, Will Save vrs DC19
*


[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level: Detect Magic x 3, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level: Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level: Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence, Resist Energy, Align Weapon + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level: Daylight, Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Prayer, Dispel Magic, Dispel Magic + Magic Vestment 
- 4th Level: Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Death Ward, Divine Power, Air Walk + Holy Smite
- 5th Level: Break Enchantment, Righteous Might, True Seeing, Spell Resistance + Flame Strike 
- 6th Level: Banishment, Heal, Vigorous Circle, Heroes' Feast + Blade Barrier
- 7th Level: Holy Word, Monster Summoning VII, Ethereal Jaunt + Power Word: Blind
[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Aug 14, 2009)

Finnian freezes as Vadric's spell takes effect.

[sblock=OOC]Will save vs Vadric's Hold. (1d20+13=15)

Apparently Invisible castle has decided to stop the combat. LOL

3 rounds left of Wounding Whispers.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2009)

*OOC: With Finnian's +13 Will Save, I didn't think I had much of a chance!*


"Grab him, NOW! Before he can break free!" shouts Vadric to his companions.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 14, 2009)

Enlarged Vorian drops Orderbringer and pulls Finnian into bear hug from the back so that he faces the party. As Vorian straigtens, Finnians feet dangle good two feet off ground.

"I got him. Disarm him please. Now what?"

Vorian turns to Jaroth. "Can you get us back with him like this or we wait here until this nightmare resolves itself?"


OOC: Assuming spell effect is still active inside Finnians mind. If not, Finnians feet are mere 1 foot off ground


----------



## Lou (Aug 16, 2009)

*Addison Darkhair*

Addison, looking to all obsevers as a medium-sized monk with a hold symbol on her chest in a cloak with a large cowl covering her face, continues her slow trek through the dead bodies towards the magic cloud ahead.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 22, 2009)

Finnian is soon subdued by the party..

(Do you guys bind him)

Can someone get a messeage to Jaroth that were back and active


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2009)

Bertrand continues his blissful break from consciousness.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2009)

"Bind Finnian," says Vadric. "And Bertrand as well. Who knows how long this spell upon them might last? It may require the power of the Light to dispel."


----------



## Canaan (Aug 23, 2009)

*Jaroth*

OOC: Hi Guys 

last I knew, we were all casting a spell...so I'm a little lost here.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 23, 2009)

YEAH the druid is back

RECAP- you were in the process of casting a spell and figuring out who would represent what....then Bertrand and Finnian went beserke and started attacking the party


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> RECAP- you were in the process of casting a spell and figuring out who would represent what....then Bertrand and Finnian went beserke and started attacking the party





*OOC: We just finished subduing them, and we are now binding them and will have to decide what happened and what to do now.*


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 23, 2009)

"Not a bad idea." says Vorian holding Finnian aloft. He focuses and channels the power of Law into Finnian.

OOC: Turn undead attempt, if possible only focused on Finnian, otherwise normal turning catching both Finnian and Bertrand


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

Vadric steps closer, to see if Vorian's actions have any effect upon Finian. The cleric doubted it, and figured it would take either time or great power in order to free their companions.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 25, 2009)

*Anniston*

Anyone seen Anniston


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Anyone seen Anniston




*OOC: I believe this is the ONLY game that Rath Lorien was in here at EN World, so I haven't seen him anywhere else.*


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 25, 2009)

I dont think i have his email..if anyone does please send him a email


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> I dont think i have his email..if anyone does please send him a email




*OOC: Don't have his email, but sent him a message through EN World. He last logged in 08/17, so he hasn't been out of touch for too long.*


----------



## Lou (Aug 25, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> I dont think i have his email..if anyone does please send him a email




OOC: I sent an email and a wikispaces message.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2009)

*Anniston*

The party assembles around the now bound figures of Finnian and Bertrand and begin to work their various actions upon them. 

As their attention is focused..Anniston notes to the party of the approach of a figure slowly making it's way thru the mass of dead bodies some 100 feet away. Then the stalwart Anniston goes still and the party notices that a dark shadow has once again is building around the party. Raising his sword to the heavens Anniston crys "You shall not win...I have been born in the Light and by Light's Grace I know how to defeat you" Turning to the party he says.."I do not have time to explain...take my sword to the Fortress it will be your the key and your final defense"...then with one deft move before the party can comprehend or react Anniston draws his sword and raises it to the heavens "Thus do i give to the light all that is mine that darkness may be kept at bay. By Steel and Blood I defy thee darkness."  Reversing his sword held high, Anniston then drives it point first into his heart and falls to the ground. With the body of Anniston hitting the ground there is a loud explosion of light and heat and the entire warded circle is fee at last of the Dark Prescence.


For Finnian and Bertrand
[sblock]you awake as if out of a dream to find your self battered and bloody as well as tied. the form of anniston can be seen on the ground[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

Vadric immediately goes to Anniston, checking for signs of life, but knowing that there will not be any. On his knees in the dirt and mud, he grasps his fallen companion's hands in his own, and begins to pray.

"Eternal rest grant unto your servant Anniston,
And let perpetual Light shine upon him.
May his soul
And the souls of all the faithful departed
Through the mercy and splendor of the Light
Rest in peace."

A single tear runs down the knight-priest's cheek as his finishes his prayer, and remains kneeling, now in silence.


----------



## Lou (Aug 27, 2009)

*Addison Darkhair*

Feeling the explosion through the ground, the hooded figure (about 5'4") stops in place, about 90 feet from the spell cloud. Moving a steel shield to the left arm in front of the silver lightning bolt symbol on the chest, the figure moves hands about before continuing walking towards the cloud.

[sblock=for JA only]
cast see invisibility
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 27, 2009)

*Anniston*

Addison
[sblock]you see nothing invisible indeed the air feels somewhat sanctified[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 27, 2009)

Vorian raises from kneeling position after securing Finnian and watches in fascination as Anniston makes his sacrifice.

_"Wow, speak about living in Light! May the Light shelter you, valiant warrior, you will be honored among the living.

Friendship in life is not left to chance
Be sure of yours before you dance
Tradition requires the shedding of blood
Which in it’s flowing shall stem the flood
"_

Vorian started toward the place where Anniston fell only to receive warning from Arrwuh that someone is approaching. Leaving fallen comrade to his friends Vorian readies Palisade, draws Orderbringer and advances about 30' toward the figure.

"Stop and identify yourself under the Light!"

At the same time Arrwuh fades from the world and approaches the figure from the side noting magical auras and absence of evil as he goes. He holds position about 20' in front and 20' to the left of Vorian.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

Vadric glances up at Vorian's cry to the newcomer. Seeing that Vorian has the situation in hand, the cleric turns his attention back to his fallen friend, reverently placing Anniston's hands upon his chest, and then taking a moment to close the man's eyes. Standing, Vadric 
turns to his companions. "We must build a cairn. We cannot leave his body here like this."


----------



## Canaan (Aug 29, 2009)

*Jaroth*

Taking in the scene with the characteristic stoicism of his order, Jaroth gets up and walks over to the priest.  "You were his most trusted companion, Vadric.  Will you take Anniston's blade into the Fortress as was his dying wish?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

Vadric nods at Jaroth's words, his face grim and stern. "By the Light, I will see it done."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2009)

*Bertrand*

With a groan, Bertrand strugles to take in the scene. "What did I miss? Did the demons get Anniston?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 29, 2009)

From her ever closing distance Addison notices that the focal point of the tight ring has shifted to the point that most of the attention is being giving to a body on the ground. Addison is confronted by a mounted figure challeging her.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 29, 2009)

OOC: I didn't intend Vorian to be mounted, he holds his sword and shield ready, but Delilah (the horse) is with other mounts and it would take round or two before he could chalenge the figure...but I can go with mounting if that won't allow figure to come too close...Arrwuh is greater invisible and stands 20' in front and to the left of Vorian[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 29, 2009)

For Jaroth
[sblock]Sensing Jaroth's grief and discomfort the two wolf puppies begin to lick and snuggle hard against Jaroth's lean form. As he abesntmindley begins to stroke their fur Jaroth senses a darkness about them..something he has missed before...there is no evil to the darkness simply a blackness about their aura. Then it hit's him, from a book read long ago, he remembers a distant passage "Perhaps the rarest or all wolf forms and currently thought to be extint..a shadow wolf is either born or created by a great tragedy.[/sblock]


For Vadric
[sblock]as your attention is focused on the porn form of your fallen friend you feel a comforting touch on your shoulder but as you try to place your hand upon theirs you find only your cold armour[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Aug 30, 2009)

*Addison Darkhair*



Neurotic said:


> Leaving fallen comrade to his friends Vorian readies Palisade, draws Orderbringer and advances about 30' toward the figure.
> 
> "Stop and identify yourself under the Light!"




The small, medium-sized figure stops at the challenge, standing ground but without any sudden moves. The honey-sweet and smooth voice is clearly that of a human woman, but her face is not visible under the cowl of her cloak. "My escorts and I were taken by surprise off to the east of here, and I am the only survivor. From these bodies, it appears we were inadvertantly drawn into a great battle. Are you and your party the only other survivors?" The lightning bolt holy symbol of Saint Heironeous is clearly visible hanging about her neck. Looking more carefully, a silvered flail is seen at her belt. What she is wearing under the cloak is a mystery, but she carries the light steel shield with surprising profeciency. She looks like a monk or a cleric.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 30, 2009)

"It appears we are. Show yourself! I am Vorian Tolgar, Knight Protector. What is your name?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2009)

Vadric glances about, and then looks up into the sky, a slight smile on his face. After a moment, he moves to recover his fallen companion's weapon.

*OOC: Hey JA, I just realized that Anniston doesn't use a sword. He wields the Cudgel of St. Cuthbert.*


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 30, 2009)

Rhun.


Anniston's cudgel is still promiently at his side..but so is a sword....wanna look at it


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2009)

*OOC: Fair enough...*

Vadric kneels again at Anniston's side. He hadn't remembered seeing a blade with Anniston before, but it was there now. Without conscious thought, the knight-priest reaches out a gauntleted hand and grasps the weapon's hilt, brandishing the sword so that he might take a closer look at it.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 30, 2009)

Looking at the sword Vadric discerns that it is indeed a long sword. The blade is made if a silver metal unknown to Vadric but the center of the sword is that of a pure blue white crystal perhaps some in wide running from the hilt to an inch above the tip. The hilt is made of the same metal with an identical crystal forming the pommel. the crosspiece is set with 4 large blue white perals on at each end and one on each side.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2009)

Vadric glances from the sword to Jaroth. "I've never seen nor heard of such a weapon before," he says to the druid. "Do you know anything of this blade?"


----------



## Lou (Aug 31, 2009)

*Addison Darkhair*



Neurotic said:


> "It appears we are. Show yourself! I am Vorian Tolgar, Knight Protector. What is your name?"




Pulling back the cowl on her cloak, she is an attractive woman, with a tomboyish look and a prominant scar running from her nose to her left ear. Her voice is calm and unwavering, "My name is Addison Darkhair, recently named a Sacred Exorcist of the Light in the service of Saint Heironeous. My escorts were to take me farther north to a remote outpost."

Unarmed but still holding her shield, Addison now begins walking towards Vorian, asking, "Did you lose a member of your party in this battle?" Addison motions to the body on the ground surrounded by the others.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 31, 2009)

"No. We all survived. He sacrificed himself to protect the rest of us from some spell cast earlier which started it's effects few minutes ago. How about your party? Did you fight with demons or barbarians? Come, let me introduce you."

With that Vorian lowers his weapon and allows her passage. After she moved past him he speaks to the air.

In elven:
"Arrwuh, keep an eye on her, just in case."

OOC: Lou, if I remember correctly, Addison has see invisible on. She sees to the left of her an invisible hound of great proportions (Arrwuh) and another one visible near the party (Chaucer). Invisible one follows her keeping his distance.


----------



## Lou (Aug 31, 2009)

*Addison Darkhair*



Neurotic said:


> "No. We all survived. He sacrificed himself to protect the rest of us from some spell cast earlier which started it's effects few minutes ago. How about your party? Did you fight with demons or barbarians? Come, let me introduce you."




"A delayed spell of some sort? Most troubling. Yes, his sacrifice remains in the air." Addison turns and faces Vorian. "The air here has been sanctified, and a voluntary sacrifice for others would explain that when we are surrounded by such death." Addison's gaze lingers over the vast dead still on the ground.

Turning back towards the party as they slowly approach, Addison recites the details of the battle, "We were attacked by surprise just at sunrise. It was a running battle in dim light as we tried to flee for our lives. Our attackers were cloaked, but I thought them mortals, not demons. They were evil, yet fell before blade and holy fire alike. I regret that I was unable to save even a single life among those with me."


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 31, 2009)

"Are you hurt? How did you get away?"

Suspicion again finds it's way to Vorian's voice, but is quickly silenced by his analytical self. She is priest of some sort, once she got out she could heal herself.

"I apologize, it must have been hard for you. This is harsh land in which Drakkar run freely, you're very lucky to be alive and it may be providence that you find yourself here at exact moment we loose one exemplar of The Light."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

Vadric wraps the unusual blade in a spare cloak while he waits for his companion's reply, and then stores the weapon in his pack.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2009)

*Bertrand*

"Um, I think Finnian and I would like to be cut lose if you would be so kind."


----------



## Lou (Sep 1, 2009)

*Addison Darkhair*



Neurotic said:


> "Are you hurt? How did you get away?"
> 
> "I apologize, it must have been hard for you. This is harsh land in which Drakkar run freely, you're very lucky to be alive and it may be providence that you find yourself here at exact moment we loose one exemplar of The Light."




"My wounds are minor, but thank you for asking. Saint Heironeous clearly guided me to safety. I can take care of myself most of the time." Addison grins at the much larger knight. Becoming more serious, Addison continues, "My path to becoming a Sacred Exorcist was unusual. Few with my training have ever been named. And I am the first woman to be named a Sacred Exorcist by the Light.

"Drakkar, you say? That name seems vaguely familiar."

OOC: Know (Rel) 29 to identify the Drakkar. Would a Know (Arcana) or Know (Hist) be better?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

Vadric smiles at Bertrand. "Indeed...unless you two decide you want to attack us again." The knight-priest moves to release Brookmead loose from his bonds. "Sorry about the knot on your head by they way."


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 1, 2009)

"Arrwuh, would you, please, heal them. Thank you."

Joining the group surrounding Anniston Vorian introduces new arrival:
"We have another victim here. May I introduce you to Addison Darkhair, sacred exorcist? These are Vadric Elareon, Knight of the Light, Jaroth Urkas, sorceror on a mission, Finnian Douglas, bard of great renown, Bertrand Brookmeade, as fine borderman you'll find anywhere and fallen one is Anniston Van Aalorn, exemplary Paladin in every sense of the word."

Arrwuh approaches, fades into the world and licks both men and then comes to Vorian and licks him too.

"Oh, and this is Arrwuh, bane of darkness everywhere he goes."

Arrwuh stands on his feet and offers his hand to the lady
"Nice to meet you."

OOC: Healing:
Lick heals Bertrand (1d8+5=8), Finnian (1d8+5=8) and Vorian (1d8+5=11)

Added +5 after I rolled 1d8 (CLW = 1d8+lvl (12, but max 5))


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

Vadric looks up from where he kneels next to Bertrand, untying the ranger's bonds. He nods a greeting at Addison. "Knight *and* priest of the Light, actually, of the order of Saint Hieroneous. Military attache to Patriarch Grappien of East March." The knight smiles wistfully. "Though it seems I may well be destined to never make it back to my beloved homeland."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

Sizing up the new arrivial and dealing with the death of Anniston, the party is somewhat oblivious to the fact that deSion has had the pavilllion erected until the smells of roasting fowl wafts from the tents interior. As if to meet the party's expecations, deSion apprears at the tents entrance..."If you gentlemen will assit me we will take Anniston to the bath so that he may be properly laid out"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

Vadric nods at deSion. Despite his dislike for the man, he appreciated the gesture. And Anniston deserved to receive a proper funeral.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2009)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand moves to lend a hand with the fallen priest. "I've had worse," he responds to Vadric. "Don't give up on home just yet."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 4, 2009)

Bertrand, deSion and Vadric take the body of Annistion into the tent. Moving towards the baths they find the tub already drawn and the scent of lavender, spearment, ginger and myrre floats softly up from the water. "It would be wrong of me to do much more than this...it is a task that should be done by close friends or family, I will withdraw until you need me"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2009)

Vadric nods. "Bertrand and I will see to it."


----------



## Canaan (Sep 5, 2009)

*Jaroth*



Rhun said:


> Vadric glances from the sword to Jaroth. "I've never seen nor heard of such a weapon before," he says to the druid. "Do you know anything of this blade?"




OOC: Knowledge, Arcana: 36 Roll Lookup; Knowledge, History: 16 Roll Lookup


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 5, 2009)

Jaroth
[sblock]From it's make you theroize that the center crystal like center fuctions like a battery wheras the diamond hilt is the receptacle of pure divine energy. Swords are described like this in the ancient texts but have not been seen in 100 generations as they are part and parcel of some of the oldest magic known..you can embellish from there[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2009)

*Bertrand*

The usually gruff or garrulous ranger works with surprising tenderness and says little. He does manage to recall utter a few traditional prayers for the dead as he works to prepare Anniston. "Tis a sad business Vadric, I never minded killing when it has to be done, but having to face the lifeless body of a friend...or a loved one, it unmans me." He takes a vial of from his pouch and carefully traces symbols of the light on the chest and forehead in holy water mixed with a few fresh tears.


----------



## Canaan (Sep 5, 2009)

*Jaroth*



Rhun said:


> Vadric glances from the sword to Jaroth. "I've never seen nor heard of such a weapon before," he says to the druid. "Do you know anything of this blade?"




Jaroth studies the blade and furroughs his brow.  _"It is a very rare blade, indeed.  Swords like these have not been chronicled for at least a hundred generations.  It is made with very eldritch, primordial magic.  My guess is that the crystal houses Anniston's soul and when called upon at the appropriate time, it will be released, empowering the sword through its diamond hilt, a recepticle for pure, divine energy.  Clearly, Anniston intended his sacrifice to go further than this little field."_

He clasps Vadric's shoulder in an encouraging and sympthatic gesture reserved for brothers in arms who have seen great tragedy together.

Then, turning to Addison, he holds out his hand in a welcoming gesture.  _"Welcome, friend.  I am Jaroth Urkas, a member of an ancient order sworn to protect the Four Lands against the darkness of the Drakkar.  It seems we have a common enemy."_  He smiles politely and gestures toward the tent, however the strain of recent events is clearly evident on his face.

_"Won't you join us in a meal?"_


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 5, 2009)

Jaroth I think you missed this spoiler earlier..

Jaroth
[sblock]Sensing Jaroth's grief and discomfort the two wolf puppies begin to lick and snuggle hard against Jaroth's lean form. As he abesntmindley begins to stroke their fur Jaroth senses a darkness about them..something he has missed before...there is no evil to the darkness simply a blackness about their aura. Then it hit's him, from a book read long ago, he remembers a distant passage "Perhaps the rarest or all wolf forms and currently thought to be extint..a shadow wolf is either born or created by a great tragedy[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Sep 7, 2009)

*Jaroth*



J. Alexander said:


> Jaroth I think you missed this spoiler earlier..
> 
> Jaroth
> [sblock]Sensing Jaroth's grief and discomfort the two wolf puppies begin to lick and snuggle hard against Jaroth's lean form. As he abesntmindley begins to stroke their fur Jaroth senses a darkness about them..something he has missed before...there is no evil to the darkness simply a blackness about their aura. Then it hit's him, from a book read long ago, he remembers a distant passage "Perhaps the rarest or all wolf forms and currently thought to be extint..a shadow wolf is either born or created by a great tragedy[/sblock]




ooc: oops, yes, I did.  

For DM
[sblock] Where did the pups come from?  Did they arrive with Addison or is it a mystery where they came from?  The answer to this question will likely control Jaroth's response. BTW, great to have you back! [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 7, 2009)

Jaroth
[sblock]I cant find the reference but the pups were found next to their dead mother when you or annistion were searching the area just after you summoned the elder god. One is black and the other is white i belive.

Yes i am glad to have my life finaly back on track i has so missed this outlet..

Please consider joing the invitatino only Lost Tower game[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Sep 7, 2009)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth sighs and looks at the pups, inspiration coming to him suddenly, he adds _"And these two pups are under my care.  They are Wisp and Ash.  The white one is Wisp, the other, Ash."_


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

Vadric merely nods at Bertrand's words, and proceeds with making Anniston's body ready for burial. The cleric is quiet, muttering the necessary prayers methodically as he goes about his duties, still a bit in shock over the loss.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 8, 2009)

Vadric and Bertrand disappear inside the tent carrying Anniston's body. deSion after accompaning them into the tent returns in a few moments and  says "I have had a lite repast prepared for everyone..it has been set up buffet style..please feel free to enjoy it. I am going to take a walk." He then begins to walk among the bodies..


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 8, 2009)

"Arrwuh, guard him. And see that he doesn't do anything unsavoury. I'll see to Anniston possessions. Lady Darkhair, if you please?"

Vorian sheets Orderbringer and offers his hand to new arrival leading her into the tent.

Arrwuh nods and dissapears, following strange caster unseen.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2009)

*Bertrand*

Once proper preparations have been made, Bertrand takes a moment to eat a little something as a wave of exhaustion hits him.


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 10, 2009)

*Finnian*

A few tears trickle down Finnian's face as he climbs back to his feet. He is quietly talking to himself as he faces the point where Anniston made his sacrifice.
"Rest well dear Anniston. Your faith is a beacon to us all. 
"I told you it was those sanctimonious superiors of yours who had lost their purpose, not you. You did not have to go so far to show them. We knew your worth and so did the Light. Rest well faithful servant."

He does not seem to notice the others as his voice begins to roll into a requiem hymn. The power of his voice grows with each stanza until the final lines roll across the fields like a battlefield command.

"Soldier, ask not - now, or ever,
Where to war your banners go.
Anarch's legions all surround us.
Strike - and do not count the blow.

Glory, honor, praise and profit,
Are but toys of tinsel worth.
Render up your work, unasking.
Leave the human clay to earth.

Blood and sorrow, pain unending,
Are the portion of us all.
Grasp the naked sword, opposing.
Gladly in the battle fall.

So shall we, anointed soldiers,
Stand at last before the Throne.
Baptized in our wounds, red-flowing,
Sealed unto the Light - alone!"​
Finnian stands a moment with the tears rolling freely down his face before he becomes aware of himself and his surrounding again and composes himself.

[sblock=OOC] Unfortunately I can't claim the poem / song as mine. I first read it about 30 years ago. It is from a work by Gordon R Dickson first published in 1967. Not sure if it is his work or something he picked up from elsewhere. I believe it is his since there is no acknowledgement in the print information copyright page. It was something that has always stuck with me and I thought appropriate to the moment. Just forgot to add the acknowledgment here. I did change Lord to Light to fit the setting.

As a voracious and eclectic reader for 40+ years, I have a lot of odd things drifting around in my head.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 11, 2009)

The party goes about it's various actions and soon night is falling. DeSion has not yet returned...



OCCraco if that is an original work by you and you just posted it..thought it and posted it you get one level. Bravo


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 11, 2009)

OOC: I just read the description of the sword, I don't know why I thought it was Anniston's sword...

[sblock=For DM]
Here is experts knowledge on such things. How does one make such sword? Vorian knows things forgotten in Four Lands, kept in his heretical order...
Armor craft (1d20+10=27)
[/sblock]

Vorian pauses when Finnian starts his song, he waits letting the grief of losing a companion out with the notes. Once the song is finished, he resumes his walk toward the tent.

"That was very good Finnian. Bravo! ... ... Will you be joining us?"

Vorian continues to play a host to the lady while his companions busy themselves with various tasks around Anniston's burial rites.
"So tell me, how did you arrive this far north?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

*OOC: JA, what is the typical burial style for a situation like this? Cairn, a pyre? *


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 12, 2009)

OCC: Typically the church likes tombs....


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2009)

*Bertrand*

Clearly moved by Finnian's song. Bertrand bows his head in silence for a moment before looking about for materials for a pyre or cairn.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> OCC: Typically the church likes tombs....




*OOC: Smartass!

What about in a battlefield situation like this, far from civilization? I assume a cairn would be the preferred method?
*


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 13, 2009)

lol a cairn will be fine


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2009)

OOC: 

Going to a nearby rise where the first light of dawn will fall each day, Bertrand marks out a rectangle with his heel. He then pulls a shovel from his pack and starts to dig a shallow grave over which the cairn can be laid.  "I'll have this ready soon, start gathering stones for a Cairn."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 13, 2009)

OCC: it is almost nightitme ?


----------



## Lou (Sep 13, 2009)

*Addison Darkhair*



Rhun said:


> Vadric looks up from where he kneels next to Bertrand, untying the ranger's bonds. He nods a greeting at Addison. "Knight *and* priest of the Light, actually, of the order of Saint Hieroneous. Military attache to Patriarch Grappien of East March." The knight smiles wistfully. "Though it seems I may well be destined to never make it back to my beloved homeland."




Addison's hand moves to the lightning bolt hanging around her neck as Vadric mentions Saint Hieroneous. "It will be good to travel with a priest of Saint Hieroneous, Sir Knight." Addison is otherwise quiet during the introductions, watching the burial activity.





Neurotic said:


> Vorian continues to play a host to the lady while his companions busy themselves with various tasks around Anniston's burial rites.
> "So tell me, how did you arrive this far north?"




"The Church sent me north with a small escort. There are few Sacred Exorcists assigned north of the Valley. I am to provide assistance as needed by the faithful."


----------



## Canaan (Sep 13, 2009)

*Jaroth*



Lou said:


> Addison's hand moves to the lightning bolt hanging around her neck as Vadric mentions Saint Hieroneous. "It will be good to travel with a priest of Saint Hieroneous, Sir Knight." Addison is otherwise quiet during the introductions, watching the burial activity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Listening to Finnian's song, Jaroth bows his head, clearly moved.  When it is over, he composes himself and finds himself near Addison.  His head perks up.

_"Sacred Exorcist you say?"_


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2009)

Vadric begins gathering stones for the cairn, hoping to have everything ready for his friend's burial, and beat the fall of night.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> OCC: it is almost nightitme ?




I was just thinking a sunny spot was best for a priest of the light.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 14, 2009)

Vorian quitly helps, bringing several of bigger stones to serve as foundation and heaps many smaller ones to build with onto Palisade.

He keeps a lookout for Arrwuh or deSion. Just in case.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2009)

Vadric continues working hard to get Anniston's final resting place built.


----------



## Lou (Sep 19, 2009)

Canaan said:


> _"Sacred Exorcist you say?"_




"Yes, I have recently been initiated into the Church's order dedicated to fighting evil spirits. Have you encountered a Sacred Exorcist before?" Her voice is warm and smooth. My orders are somewhat general in that I am to provide aid to the faithful in the far north of the Valley."


----------



## Canaan (Sep 19, 2009)

*Jaroth*



Lou said:


> "Yes, I have recently been initiated into the Church's order dedicated to fighting evil spirits. Have you encountered a Sacred Exorcist before?" Her voice is warm and smooth. My orders are somewhat general in that I am to provide aid to the faithful in the far north of the Valley."




_"I have heard of Sacred Exorcists, but I have never encountered one.  Tell me, are your abilities limited to exorcising evil spirits from the faithful or do they encompass the ability to remove evil spirits from objects as well?"_


----------



## Lou (Sep 19, 2009)

*Addison Darkhair*



Canaan said:


> _"I have heard of Sacred Exorcists, but I have never encountered one. Tell me, are your abilities limited to exorcising evil spirits from the faithful or do they encompass the ability to remove evil spirits from objects as well?"_




"The _Exorcism _rite is supposed to work on all evil spirits, but the archives are full of cases where the rite fails for no known reason.  And the rite does have it's limits." responds Addison. "Is there an evil spirit inhabiting an object here? I did not sense anything as I approached. The sanctity and purity of Anniston's sacrifice may well have covered up any such evil presence." Addison looks over the tent to see if an evil presence radiates from the tent.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2009)

In his search Bertrand finds a small hill that appears to be in line with both the rising and the setting sun. Even close to nightfall, faint rays can be see striking the hill. Much to his suprise and that of Vadric the hill seems to have some prep work already done to it. The soil and turf have been moved down to solid bedrock and a large pile of rough shaped stones are stacked neatly to the sides. The bedrock itself seems has been polished to bring out the rich grey white luster of the stone. 


Vadric is suprised to find that the stones go together quikly and after about an hour he has a rough wall built perhaps two feet high around a 8 foot by four foot area.

deSion returns just a few minutes after Vadric and Bertrand leaves, he apperars tired and worn.

As Addision streches forth her sense to the tent she recoils from the presence of very strong wards.


----------



## Lou (Sep 19, 2009)

*Addison Darkhair*

Addison's face changes from warm and friendly to hard and cold, "Where did this tent come from? Who's tent is it?" Addison starts wandering through the tent looking at the walls and coverings.

[sblock=for JA]
Addison is looking for runes or markings, either of protection or spirits.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2009)

Stepping into the tent the party is shocked to discover that instead of the pavillion indicated on the outside they infact enter a room some 20X30 feet with two distinct opening in each of the three other tent sides, which are covered by heavy tapestries. Boots make a heavy thumping as they strike a highly polisehd wooden floor. Towards the back of the room a long table with 10 chairs run the width of the room. Seperating the table from the front ot the tent are two 5 foot low sideboards seperated by 4 foot potted plant. The forward part of the tent is dominated by three low couches in the shape of a U with a low small table in front of each couch. A sideboard is located bewteen each of the tapestry panels on each wall. The boy is standing next to the sideboard to the left of the doorway pouring himself something from a pitcher which he quickly drinks and replaces on a tray which he picks up and carries to the table in front of the couch directly in front of the entryway. "Please feel free to help yourself" indicating the pitcher. Then taking a cup from the tray he moves to the sofa and sits.

This is a bried description of the tent.

The furnishings are all well made and of expectional quality.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 19, 2009)

Vadric is no longer surprised by anything that might happen concerning the tent. He had seen far too much already. He simply takes a seat on one of the couches. "We shall hold Anniston's burial tomorrow, at dawn," says Vadric to his companions. "It is appropriate that the light of the rising sun illuminate the way for Anniston's soul."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2009)

As Vadric takes his seat deSion enters the main room from his private chamber and appears to be freshly shaven and bathed. "Yes that would be most appropriate. I have taken the liberty of preparin the other major guest room to hold his body. It is more appropriate if friends were to place him there and light the candles that will illuminate the room and thus hold back darnkess until he can finally be buriend"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2009)

Despite his exhaustion, Vadric nods. "I shall maintain a vigil by his side, throughout the night."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2009)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand takes online water, he is clearly exhausted as well and drops onto a sofa. "A dark day, but perhaps a good one as well, for we've survived a terrible attack to continue our quest."


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 20, 2009)

"You wont be alone, friend Vadric. Arrwuh and I will sit in honor of Anniston."


----------



## Canaan (Sep 21, 2009)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth surreptitiously extends his druidic senses to determine whether there is any taint in the water.  If not, he drinks it.

Jaroth then continues his discussion with Addison.  

_"Well, if there are any evil spirits nearby, I am confident that you will root them out."_ He then smiles politely and sinks into the couch next to Bertrand. 

After a few minutes, he whispers to Bertrand, _"What do you think of the newcomer?"_


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2009)

"I'd say we best be on our guard. She's nosy and very dedicated to the light. I suspect she may decide our current situation with the book warrants and exorcism."  He shrugs. "The good news is we look pretty good next to DeSion."


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 23, 2009)

*Finnian*

Finnian finally comes into the tent. We moves over to the sideboard and pours a glass of wine for himself. He then moves over toward the new face amongst the group.

"Greetings lady. Welcome to our small little island of light amongst the raging storm of darkness. If I heard correctly, then your church is expecting mayhap too much of you, but we will welcome the assistance. Dark times have come and they seem to be focused here in the North.
"You have found us in a time of sorrow so our greetings are more subdued than would be our want, but after the morn's ceremony perhaps we can speak more of the matters that caused such a tragedy as you saw lying accross the fields outside."

[sblock=OOC] I am really getting frustrated. I can log in and read posts, but as soon as I try to reply I get timed out and the post does not take. Hopefully this one will get through.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 23, 2009)

With the tradegy so close at hand even the elusive deSion appears to be a little more sociable joinng the party in the common room after having changed yet again into a loose robe of dark blue silk. At various times he moves about the tent replacing various candles so that the tent is brightly lit. He even rummages around in one of the large cabniates and finds four small silver laterns in a black wood case. Taking them out he turns "Could one of you taller sorts assist me in hanging these outside"


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 23, 2009)

Leaving close friends of Anniston to their sorrow, Vorian gets up and silently follows deSion outside.

Keeping to his task, Arrwuh fades from view and follows them.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2009)

Bertrand starts to rise, but seeing that Vorian has things well in hand, instead sits back and says, "Most interesting. It seems our host is concerned this evening. I think we are going to need to set a watch in addition to those standing vigil. I think some of us should retire now, but keep our weapons close."


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 25, 2009)

"Relax Bertrand. You know I rarely sleep more than a couple of hours, and after the most recent past events, I doubt I will be willing to sleep for a few days yet. I will keep watch tonight as I ponder what further resources our enemies might try to send at us."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 26, 2009)

The party settles into the tent for an uneventufl but restless evening. Three hours before dawn deSion serves a light breakfeast and the party removes itself with the body of anniston to the grave site an hour before sunrise. Anniston has been dressed in his formal clerical garb which has been freshly cleaned and ironed so that the creases are razor sharp. Arriving at the burial site the party finds that it has slightly modifed during the night. The polished stone has had yards of snowy white linen placed upon it so as to form a soft bed for the fallen anniston. Two candles each at the head and foot stand two feet tall and are set in a silver base. Each throws out enough light to illuminate the area of the stone wall created by Vadric the day before. The wall itself has been raised to a height of some 5 foot with several arching suppots waiting for stone to form the capstone of the bier."


----------



## Lou (Sep 26, 2009)

*Addison Darkhair*

Addison spends the evening looking over the tent quietly, engaging only in small talk.  She is troubled by the tent, but she is more troubled by her situation.  As a newly appointed Sacred Exorcist, she is over her head, and she knows it.

Addison leaves her shield out in the main area of the tent, as an act of showing her comfort with her new companion.

When summoned for the burial, Addison appears dressed perfectly, too perfectly for a normal woman found alone in the wilderness.  As the party approaches the burial site, Addison cannot help but let out in a quiet voice, "You gentlemen do fantastic work."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2009)

With a little help from Rendee's minor magics, Bertrand's clothes are clean and fully mended. Even his dog is clean. He wears a holy symbol of the light prominently on his chest. The northman sorcerer is by his side as they gather at the newly made resting place of their fallen companion.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

Vadric has taken the time to bathe and wash his hair, and has taken the opportunity to wash his clothing, and to clean and oil his weapons and armor as well. So he is looking as well as one  can, given the situation. He stands quietly cairn-side, waiting for the others to arrive, so that he might begin the burial service.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 30, 2009)

Vorian shows in polished armor and formal clotches, fully armed and armored. He is silent, listening to others, attending the ritual. He takes care to have deSion, Addison and Jaroth in his or Arrwuh's sight at all times.

OOC: if Anniston's cairn needs little extra work Vorian smooths the stone and shapes it as needed to meld together parts that could become unstable or other small details inluding inscription. If anybody mentions the need or it is obvious even to an armorer.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 1, 2009)

Finnian is fully decked out in his noble's gear for Anniston's service. He is unusually subdued and solemn as the group assembles and the service progresses.  He gently picks out a quiet tune on his harp to provide a backdrop to Vadric's eulogy.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth emerges from the tent clean and pressed.  His long silver-white hair is tied back and braided.  His billowing black robes and cloak are clean and smell of Spring.  The pups are by his side, also clean and nice-smelling, for now.  They are nipping at Jaroth's robes and at eachother playfully.  Jaroth's satchel is strapped across his chest and resting on his hip.  His deep blue eyes look up at the cairn as he approaches it somberly.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2009)

As the companions gather and Finnian begins his dirge, Vadric begins to speaks, his voice doleful but clear as the first rays of the sun's light begin to shine upon Anniston's cairn.

"We are gathered here this day to lay to rest a mighty warrior of The Light, fallen far from hearth and home, in the untamed wilds of the Great North. A warrior who gave of himself freely, who looked only to uphold the ideals of Knighthood and chivalry, and to serve The Light to the best of his ability. A warrior who had devoted himself to a cause and to his comrades, without ever giving a second thought to the consequences of his actions.

While he protected himself with armor and shield, and fought with cudgel and sword, it was not his skill in battle that made him a great knight. It was his heart. Despite the hardships of his past, he carried onward with honor, nobility and determination. We could not have asked for a better or more loyal companion.

Do not mourn for our stalwart brother. For he goes to reside in The Place Where No Shadows Fall. When you speak of him, speak of him with warmth in your heart, and remember always his loyalty, his passion, his valor, and his kindness. Be proud to have known such a good man and humble warrior. We, his brothers, shall carry on his work and his memory. While our lives are diminished by his loss, we can celebrate his life, and complete the good works that Anniston had pledged himself to see done.

So rest now in peace Anniston Von Aalorn, in the eternal radiance of The Light, and never again know the touch of darkness."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2009)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand stands with bowed head during Finnian's dirge and Vadric. At its end he places a hand on the cairn and one on the holy symbol around his neck. "By the light I'll see your sacrifice was not in vain noble priest or I'll join you under my own rock pile." He places a simple wildflower that somehow managed to survive the battle on the cairn.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2009)

The party concludes the service for Annsiton with heavy hearts. Placing the final stones on the cairn the party is amazed as it slightly shimmers and is replaced by a mosaic wall of white marble mortered with silver. An inspection of the top shows a large rock crystal pane directly above anniston so that either moonelight or his beloved sunlight always falls upon him. 

Leaving the cairn with the party, deSion breifly stops and begins a harsh gutteral incanction that causes a gray circle to form around the tomb. The tomb itself is centerd in a 15 radius of green grash which in turn is encompassed by a 50 radius of sliver grey. "There no living or dead creature may now distribue his tomb. He deserves to sleep unviolated and in peace. I will be ready to leave within the hour. I leave it up to you to choose our course."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 3, 2009)

*Jaroth*

_"As to our course, as I mentioned before, finding our destination will require a ritual involving all of us.  Let us not speak of it until I have warded us all from prying ears and eyes. I will make preparations while DeSion prepares himself."_


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 9, 2009)

"Vadric, I know it's not a good time after this loss, but we have a moment while casters prepare. I'd like to tell you a story. You have my permission to use any and all means available to you to ascertain the truth of it.

I know you see me as a heretic. But know that I'm behind you, The Light and this quest one hundred percent. It may coincide with my search, but as far as I know, I abandoned it in favor of this one.

Will you hear me out?"

If Vadric agrees, Vorian calls Bertrand, Finnian and even Lady Darkhair to hear the tale.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2009)

"I don't know you well enough to consider you a heretic," answers Vadric. "But you do seem to treat well with dubious company." After a moment though, Vadirc nods. "Tell your story."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2009)

*Bertrand*

Answering the call, Bertrand listens carefully to what Vorian has to say.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 10, 2009)

"I already told you I'm here in search of my mentors killers. This is how it happened:
I was assigned as a squire to Tolgarien knight Justin Oldoak. We ran for two years up and down borders of Borderlands, calming tensions, judging criminals, hunting down occasional humanoid band that came within the borders. 

The Knights of Telatium are a non religious order of Knights that hold a series of small but important keeps scattered throughout the unclaimed lands and borderlands.

While on one patrol with a small contingent of the Brotherhood, Sir Oldoak, me and the rest of the party were ambushed by a mixed force of ogiers and orcs. Having achieved surprise the creatures forced us into a shield wall along a small knoll. Closing in on the survivors the attackers soon eliminated all but three, two knights of Telatium and one Brother. Preparing to make their final last stand we stood back to back to meet the on rushing hordes. Just as the came into contact, the attackers themselves were surprised when flight after flight of cloth yard shafts began to fall from the sky impaling the dark masses. During the arrow storm, I was hit through the throat. I witnessed orcish caster taking the body of Sir Oldoak and teleporting out. Warrior of the Brotherhood was cut down just before arrows started flying. Then I lost conciousness.

I woke up after some time to find myself manacled to a small stake but bandaged. It soon became apparent that I've been rescued by elves and was not sure what my fate would be. I was afraid of torture, mind magic and soul being ripped apart. After a period of captivity in which I healed in body I was let go by the only elf I interracted with. He idenitified himself as "Golden sunrises". I never once was asked military question, never felt any magics probing or witnessed any torture. It was about six months before I was let go. In the meantime I learned elven enough to communicate. It also made me think less of them as demons.

After I was released I returned for my knighthood ceremony. By last will of Sir Oldoak I inherited sword of green metal, Oldoak manor and his horse. I still didn't manage to go there."

Vorian stops little wistfuly. He then continues

"Returning to Westgate Keep I was attacked by a troll and defeated it single handedly. I know it doesn't sound as much now, but ten years ago for freightened squire it was quite a feat.

Victorious, I came to the ceremony where I was given knighthood after giving full report about death of Oldoak, elves helping, and let me tell you it earned me some dark stares even among memebers of my own order, my surviving and showing troll head for all the trouble. It also earned me inquisition. And..."

Vorian again stops this time looking at every one of his companions
"...I was cleared of all charges of heresy. Capture wasn't willing, I gave no secrets away and returned clear of curses, sickness or enchantments. And I still wield powers of Light.

Seeking those murderers and tracing them ever northwards I came upon you while you were besieged. The rest of it you know.
I don't want mistrust just because I spoke with that elf. I'm not in league with them or any other force of darkness. We cannot afford it."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2009)

Bertrand listens and when the tale is done comments, "A remarkable tale. Few enough men survive a charge of heresy these days. I have witnessed more than one such trial. I suspect that you have powerful patrons moving behind the scenes on your behalf that you may not even be aware of." He pauses, "I for one have no reason to doubt your tale. If it can be done, I would help you find Sir Oldoak's killers. I my younger days I took up such quests often and with considerable success. However, I fear our destinies are guided by larger and darker concerns. Our foremost task should be the book." 

OOC: In his travels has Bertrand heard of any orcs with magic so powerful?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2009)

"Yes, a remarkable tale," adds Vadric neutrally. "But you would be naive in the extreme if you expect me to disregard The Church's teachings on elves, based on your experience. What reasons they had for healing you and releasing you is anyone's guess...but I'm sure there was some underlying, nefarious goal for them to do so."

"As Bertrand said, there are powers now in motion that are greater then any of us can imagine. And our concern is the book. If you plan to join us in our endeavor to deal with that, then I shall trust you to do all you can toward that end. Remember, thoughl, I am a Knight and Priest of The Light, AND the Church."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 11, 2009)

"I don't expect you to accept elves as good. I don't either. I just wanted my knowledge of them explained."

OOC: JA might give some extra info based on Knowledge (historY) and Knowledge (Nobility) - everything is in Vorian history on wiki.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2009)

Vadric nods and steps closer to Vorian, and holds out his hand. "It seems we have little choice but to work together. Allies, then?"


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 12, 2009)

"Hopefuly, more. But for now, allies!"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2009)

Vadric nods and turns back to the rest of the group. "So, what is our next step?"


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 12, 2009)

"Ritual with our Blackbook Carrier? We need to find that fortress and he seems to know how."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2009)

"Allies and perhaps one day we will look back on this as friends." He gazes at the horizon. "And now we must pack up and find that fortress."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 16, 2009)

The party prepares for it'sritual as Jaroth wards the space upon deSions return.

OCC: Do you want to go into details or me advance to the questions your going to ask..my prefernce is to get tright to the questions.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 22, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> The party prepares for it'sritual as Jaroth wards the space upon deSions return.
> 
> OCC: Do you want to go into details or me advance to the questions your going to ask..my prefernce is to get tright to the questions.




OOC:  The Ritual, as I recall, was more of a find the path spell tweaked to use each of us as an anchor to coalesce into an aura of balance.  The aura gets shot out and -- like a magnet -- creates a tether to the Fortress of Balance, providing us with the knowledge of the location of the Fortress.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2009)

Vadric slowly approaches Jaorth. "So, what is know required to find the Fortress?"


----------



## Canaan (Oct 24, 2009)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth puts up a private sanctum.

_"Everyone must gather in a circle. I will stand in the middle.  Each of you must place a hand on my head and channel your energy into me.  I will act as the anchor for the spell."_

_"We will start with a magic circle.  I suggest that DeScion cast that spell, Vadric.  Then, Finnian will use his gift to detect my thoughts, channeling my knowledge of the Fortress of Balance and weaving it into a song and bolstering it with his own knowledge of the Fortress.  If he has the ability to learn the history of an object or place, he can channel that spell through me as well.  Vadric, you will ask the light to reveal my thoughts.  Meanwhile, I will ask the earth to grant me a vision of the location of the Fortress.  Vadric, you will then ask the light to show you the quickest, most accessible route there."_

ooc:  This is going to require my use of a limited wish.  The spell I am trying to substitute is Vision. Although it's a 7th level spell as well--and therefore one level beyond the limited wish parameters, the information I am asking for is fairly limited...just a vision of what the Fortress looks like.  So, I'm thinking it's like a made up spell called, "lesser vision" or something, and therefore doable.  But let me know.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2009)

Vadric takes a deep breath and nods, ready to proceed.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 27, 2009)

Vorian stands vigilant over his compatriots while Arrwuh ranges etherealy over the wider area.

"Happy hunting."


----------

